# Wow! 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths.......



## Zander

Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire. 

This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause

Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*

The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).

Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:



> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”


This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.

The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”

here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw


----------



## dblack

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.


----------



## Andylusion

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


I think most people knew their numbers were explainable.   Now we know why they were inexplicably high.   When the public of Italy realizes how abused they were by their government, on what was not nearly as bad a problem....  things will turn badly.


----------



## Zander

dblack said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
Click to expand...

You can cower in fear if you like.


----------



## JGalt

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.


----------



## Zander

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...


No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19


----------



## buttercup

dblack said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
Click to expand...

Go right ahead and worry, no one's stopping you.  Bend over even further, for more BOHICA time, like the rest of the sheep.


----------



## tigerred59

*If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Andylusion said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people knew their numbers were explainable.   Now we know why they were inexplicably high.   When the public of Italy realizes how abused they were by their government, on what was not nearly as bad a problem....  things will turn badly.
Click to expand...


Is ALL this COVID-19 thing worth the near TOTAL lockdown of ONE THIRD of the world and with this the inevitable crashing of the Western Economy? No.


----------



## DGS49

NEWS BULLETIN:  Everybody dies.  No exceptions.

The corona virus deaths should rightly be referred to as "premature deaths," not "deaths."

And when someone who is already old and infirm dies with the CV, it's not materially "premature."  It is is not a catastrophe, nor does it warrant national mobilization, as in time of war.

We need to be looking at how generally healthy people are being affected by this plague.  That's the significant analysis.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tigerred59 said:


> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*



Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.

That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.

You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:

_“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.” 

“On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says. 

This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.

But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._

You can read the whole article here:








						Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
					

The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Pogo

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Don't know a whole helluva lot about medical reporting do ya.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zander said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
Click to expand...

Yeah....but those deaths don't matter.....unless they can be mis-characterized into being good deaths that matter.


----------



## Sandy Shanks

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...


Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*

The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.* 

The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable. 

During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control. 

This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer

Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.

Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."

That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?

Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19


Possibly

Words have meaning.

And this just isn't cut and dry. For example, a person with asthma is infected, and his lungs take on some fluid. He then has an asthma attack and dies from not getting full, timely treatment. He would probably have survived, a few months ago, and with no covid infection.

Cause of death? 

Point being, this virus is making people very ill. Co existing conditions or otherwise, it is putting people in the hospital. And this can overwhelm our hospitals. It already is, in some places.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Zander said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
Click to expand...


There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.

Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.

That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.

No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.

This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.

We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.

We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.


----------



## dblack

Zander said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
Click to expand...

Screw that. I'm going to Disneyland!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.


----------



## idb

Interesting.
As the same site asks elsewhere...why are ICUs and funeral homes being reportedly swamped then?
What's going on?


----------



## dblack

JGalt said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.
Click to expand...




JGalt said:


> This is not China. Contrary to the sensationalism the media is cranking out, "thousands" are not going to die here.


----------



## Zander

dblack said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw that. I'm going to Disneyland!
Click to expand...

The lines will be short. Enjoy.


----------



## EvMetro

tigerred59 said:


> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*


Why are you trying to conflate the media driven over reaction to covid 19 with this notion that people are calling the virus a hoax?


----------



## DOTR

I’m going to work every day. Will continue.


----------



## Andylusion

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
Click to expand...


Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.

The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.

If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.

So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.


----------



## bluzman61

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

 Nope, not a BIT surprised.  It's a shame we're not getting REAL statistics on the Chinese Virus.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
Click to expand...

Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.


----------



## bluzman61

EvMetro said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to conflate the media driven over reaction to covid 19 with this notion that people are calling the virus a hoax?
Click to expand...

Well, that would obviously be because tigerred is, I guess you would say, a little soft in the head......


----------



## beagle9

Sandy Shanks said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
Click to expand...

I saw a YouTube video that was showing why people went into panic mode, and we're emptying the shelves of toilet paper, paper towels, food etc. It said that the "World Health Administration" told them to have a 14 day stock pile enlight of the pandemic that was to come.

Since when does America or American's take advice from a "World Health Organization" ???? Since we became these so called "World Citizen's" now ??????

How did the citizens of America get this information up front, and then they acted upon it before most of us knew anything about it ???

Is this nation in some sort of planned out grip by the world community/world health organization ???? Why are leftist using this disaster for political reason's, and why are the leftist/Democrats/liberals the ones hyping this thing in ways that are to be against Trump and the current administration ??

It's getting so hard to trust anything Democrat these days, in fact it might be over for them as they've played their bluff out. All one has to do is look for the links, the connections, and then listen to the speak, and pay close attention to the opportunities that are jumped on at every second by them. Never let a good crisis go to waste remember ??


----------



## the other mike

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

New York's death toll
will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.








						Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
					

Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients




					abcnews.go.com
				












						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Fed Starving

All I know is Satan doesn't have a job, can't get unemployment and has incurable illnesses.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


That is like saying the cause of death was not from the gun shot but from the loss of blood.  

you people are getting too desperate.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Andylusion said:


> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.



unless the Coronavirus lead to the heart failure


----------



## skye

When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?

I mean....seriously

what are they waiting for????

I just don't understand it.


----------



## the other mike

skye said:


> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.


Good question.
They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
in their garment factories from now on....for sure.


----------



## Lewdog

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


This is like saying people don't die from HIV... they die from AIDS.  You are using the chicken and the egg argument with a deadly virus.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
Click to expand...

Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.


----------



## skye

Angelo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
Click to expand...



Absolutely!  

Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.

And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.

Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)


----------



## Bruce Daniels

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.
Click to expand...

Hey, Lucy, go out and congregate! Ignore the warnings! I'm really starting to think that the coronavirus is a mechanism for weeding out the really stupid people.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bruce Daniels said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
Click to expand...


It is the latter, they cannot admit it is real for some odd reason


----------



## Bruce Daniels

beagle9 said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a YouTube video that was showing why people went into panic mode, and we're emptying the shelves of toilet paper, paper towels, food etc. It said that the "World Health Administration" told them to have a 14 day stock pile enlight of the pandemic that was to come.
> 
> Since when does America or American's take advice from a "World Health Organization" ???? Since we became these so called "World Citizen's" now ??????
> 
> How did the citizens of America get this information up front, and then they acted upon it before most of us knew anything about it ???
> 
> Is this nation in some sort of planned out grip by the world community/world health organization ???? Why are leftist using this disaster for political reason's, and why are the leftist/Democrats/liberals the ones hyping this thing in ways that are to be against Trump and the current administration ??
> 
> It's getting so hard to trust anything Democrat these days, in fact it might be over for them as they've played their bluff out. All one has to do is look for the links, the connections, and then listen to the speak, and pay close attention to the opportunities that are jumped on at every second by them. Never let a good crisis go to waste remember ??
Click to expand...

Wow. What color is the sky in your world? I would refute your ridiculous claims, but it's pointless. You're going to believe what you WANT to believe. So go ahead.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Angelo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Angelo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on....for sure.
Click to expand...

Yeah, as if Chinese people as a group carry the virus. It's the Yellow Peril all over again! Fuck you.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

skye said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
Click to expand...

As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.


----------



## Zander

Angelo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
Click to expand...

So what? It passes it every year from the Flu.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
Click to expand...

The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? It passes it every year from the Flu.
Click to expand...

*sigh* Right. So what?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
Click to expand...

It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.


----------



## Andylusion

Bruce Daniels said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
Click to expand...


Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.

(how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)

Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.

That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.

By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.

That suggests two possibilities.

One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.

Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.

Either of those are acceptable possibilities.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
Click to expand...

Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.


----------



## the other mike

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
Click to expand...

If she was racist, she would have called them Chinks.


----------



## bluzman61

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
Click to expand...

And the virus was manufactured and leaked into the public by CHINESE scientists IN CHINA.  And the first cases in the world appeared IN CHINA.  So Chinese Virus IS the correct name for the affliction.  Thank Wu (pun intended) very much!


----------



## San Souci

dblack said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
Click to expand...

No. But shutting down the whole country is asinine. Of course ,Democrats love it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
Click to expand...

After Chinese brought it to those regions or non-Chinese in China spread it to those regions.
This is most definitely a Chinese issue and denying that in the name of racial sensitivity is tantamount to bigotry.


----------



## Zander

The methodology of reporting "death rates" is different for the "flu" and Covid 19. With the flu they take hospitalizations / deaths then "extrapolate" a number of infected- then divide that into the number of deaths. So  40,000 deaths and 400,000 hospitalizations- a 10% death rate - becomes 0.1%. They don't do that with Covid 19 , they only do the first part, because ostensibly, they do not have enough data to extrapolate. This misleads people into thinking the death rate is WAY higher than it actually is. We have millions of people walking around with Covid 19 with very little or no symptoms.  Oh no, this is really bad!! Lets put millions out of work!!!


----------



## skye

Bruce Daniels said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
Click to expand...



No!

YOU are a pig.


----------



## Zander

Bruce Daniels said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
Click to expand...


Zika is Racist!!
Ebola- RACIST!!

Right?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
Click to expand...

I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

skye said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> YOU are a pig.
Click to expand...

What's your evidence? I called you a racist pig based on your post about Chinese workers, who you implied brought the coronavirus into Italy, with no evidence whatsoever. That is plainly racism, and a racist by definition is a pig, therefore, you're a racist pig (at the risk of being redundant). So let's see YOUR evidence.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
Click to expand...

Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?


----------



## skye

Bruce Daniels said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> YOU are a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your evidence? I called you a racist pig based on your post about Chinese workers, who you implied brought the coronavirus into Italy, with no evidence whatsoever. That is plainly racism, and a racist by definition is a pig, therefore, you're a racist pig (at the risk of being redundant). So let's see YOUR evidence.
Click to expand...


You are a loudmouth pig!

An ignorant pig!

Loser.... Yawn.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...


----------



## Zander

Bruce Daniels said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
Click to expand...

Yes it is real, and   unless you are very old and in bad health, it's no more dangerous than a seasonal flu. The median age of the dying in Italy is 78 and 98% had severe comorbidities.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?


----------



## bluzman61

skye said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> YOU are a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your evidence? I called you a racist pig based on your post about Chinese workers, who you implied brought the coronavirus into Italy, with no evidence whatsoever. That is plainly racism, and a racist by definition is a pig, therefore, you're a racist pig (at the risk of being redundant). So let's see YOUR evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loudmouth pig!
> 
> An ignorant pig!
> 
> Loser.... Yawn.
Click to expand...

Yep, Brucie IS losing BIGLY on this thread.  He MAY consider JUST GETTING OFF this thread, before he loses even more.  Thank you.


----------



## cwise76

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

Head to Times Square with the family for a fun filled weekend man!


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Angelo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she was racist, she would have called them Chinks.
> View attachment 317763
Click to expand...

Racism can be subtle. You don't have to lynch a ****** to be a racist.


----------



## Zander

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
Click to expand...


If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

skye said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> YOU are a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your evidence? I called you a racist pig based on your post about Chinese workers, who you implied brought the coronavirus into Italy, with no evidence whatsoever. That is plainly racism, and a racist by definition is a pig, therefore, you're a racist pig (at the risk of being redundant). So let's see YOUR evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loudmouth pig!
> 
> An ignorant pig!
> 
> Loser.... Yawn.
Click to expand...

What an incisive, cogent response.


----------



## Zander

cwise76 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Head to Times Square with the family for a fun filled weekend man!
Click to expand...

Even if I wanted to, I wouldn't be able to. Thanks to government overreach. You will Obey, plebe.


----------



## bluzman61

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
Click to expand...

He-he, or the "Wu Flu", as I've dubbed it.....


----------



## skye

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
Click to expand...



Don't try to appease that creature!

Please Zander, don't be so weak.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
Click to expand...

Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is real, and   unless you are very old and in bad health, it's no more dangerous than a seasonal flu. The median age of the dying in Italy is 78 and 98% had severe comorbidities.
Click to expand...

And you got your medical degree from what institution... ?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
Click to expand...

Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

bluzman61 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, or the "Wu Flu", as I've dubbed it.....
Click to expand...

Hee, hee, you're a funny guy. You really ought to take your comedy act on the road. Far, far away.


----------



## Zander

Bruce Daniels said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.
Click to expand...

Not sure that is true. A huge majority of the victims had severe diseases- heart failure, cancer, lung diseases, etc. over half had 3 diseases at the same time. 

I don't want to see anyone die prematurely, especially someone's loved elder,  but the governmental overreaction to this disease is causing more damage than the disease.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

skye said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to appease that creature!
> 
> Please Zander, don't be so weak.
Click to expand...

You're a big meanie!


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that is true. A huge majority of the victims had severe diseases- heart failure, cancer, lung diseases, etc. over half had 3 diseases at the same time.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone die prematurely, especially someone's loved elder,  but the governmental overreaction to this disease is causing more damage than the disease.
Click to expand...

Again, where did you get your medical degree?


----------



## Zander

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
Click to expand...


That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker. 

Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation. 

Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....


----------



## skye

Bruce Daniels said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to appease that creature!
> 
> Please Zander, don't be so weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a big meanie!
Click to expand...



...and you are a big piece of  s***


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that is true. A huge majority of the victims had severe diseases- heart failure, cancer, lung diseases, etc. over half had 3 diseases at the same time.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone die prematurely, especially someone's loved elder,  but the governmental overreaction to this disease is causing more damage than the disease.
Click to expand...


Coronavirus 19 or Covid-19 attacks the respiratory system causing stress to the rest of the body and someone healthy can usually survive it but someone with Cancer or other conditions are less likely which is why they are listing Covid as the main cause in these cases.

Are all cases Covid?

Most likely not and some will be misdiagnosed and later will be changed to actual cause.

As for hysteria it is clear it has gotten out of hand but let not pretend this virus is not dangerous because it is but how it is being handled or mishandled is also alarming...


----------



## bluzman61

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that is true. A huge majority of the victims had severe diseases- heart failure, cancer, lung diseases, etc. over half had 3 diseases at the same time.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone die prematurely, especially someone's loved elder,  but the governmental overreaction to this disease is causing more damage than the disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where did you get your medical degree?
Click to expand...

And where did YOU get YOURS, ya knucklehead?  Please leave this thread, you're making yourself look more and more like a fool with each post, Brucie.  Do us ALL a favor and GO AWAY.  Thank you.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
Click to expand...

The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that is true. A huge majority of the victims had severe diseases- heart failure, cancer, lung diseases, etc. over half had 3 diseases at the same time.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone die prematurely, especially someone's loved elder,  but the governmental overreaction to this disease is causing more damage than the disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coronavirus 19 or Covid-19 attacks the respiratory system causing stress to the rest of the body and someone healthy can usually survive it but someone with Cancer or other conditions are less likely which is why they are listing Covid as the main cause in these cases.
> 
> Are all cases Covid?
> 
> Most likely not and some will be misdiagnosed and later will be changed to actual cause.
> 
> As for hysteria it is clear it has gotten out of hand but let not pretend this virus is not dangerous because it is but how it is being handled or mishandled is also alarming...
Click to expand...

And YOUR medical degree is from what institution... ?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
Click to expand...


The WHO would prefer you to call it COVID-19 and not Coronavirus-19.

So before you lecture anyone about the correct name to use maybe you should use it to show everyone you know what the hell you are writing about!

Also calling it from the region it is from is as racist as calling Measles German which is not racist at all except to race baiting morons!


----------



## Bruce Daniels

bluzman61 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but as I said, if they wouldn't have contracted covid-19, they'd still be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that is true. A huge majority of the victims had severe diseases- heart failure, cancer, lung diseases, etc. over half had 3 diseases at the same time.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone die prematurely, especially someone's loved elder,  but the governmental overreaction to this disease is causing more damage than the disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, where did you get your medical degree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where did YOU get YOURS, ya knucklehead?  Please leave this thread, you're making yourself look more and more like a fool with each post, Brucie.  Do us ALL a favor and GO AWAY.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

If I make a claim about a medical issue, I usually cite a source or sources. And if you find an instance where I did not, bring it to my attention, and I will either back up what I said with evidence, or withdraw my claim. Can you do the same?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WHO would prefer you to call it COVID-19 and not Coronavirus-19.
> 
> So before you lecture anyone about the correct name to use maybe you should use it to show everyone you know what the hell you are writing about!
> 
> Also calling it from the region it is from is as racist as calling Measles German which is not racist at all except to race baiting morons!
Click to expand...

Again, the name of the VIRUS is coronavirus. The name of the DISEASE is covid-19. I've been using both terms correctly. If I've used the wrong term somewhere, please let me know.


----------



## Andylusion

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
Click to expand...


We've always had a global society.


Bruce Daniels said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
Click to expand...


Agreed.   









						Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
					

Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.




					www.worldatlas.com
				




The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.

By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.

A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.









						Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
					

Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.




					qz.com
				




And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.

Wouldn't China be the worst?

I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.


----------



## Coyote

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> *If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.*
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
Click to expand...


But it doesn’t really work like that.

Each stressor on the body’s systems lowers the bar for morbidity.  So one with diabetes, heart disease  and COPD for example is very vulnerable to any additional stressors.  

Someone with heart disease or lung disease can get along well for years with medical management.  But they get the virus, it attacks their already weakened lungs, and they go down.  What killed them?  They would not have died at that time had the virus not infected them.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've always had a global society.
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
> 
> 
> Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.
> 
> By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.
> 
> A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
> 
> 
> Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.
> 
> Wouldn't China be the worst?
> 
> I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.
Click to expand...

Japan is a fairly insular society, and I believe that they reacted to the pandemic quickly, so that may have mitigated the impact. Maybe we can agree that we just don't know enough about the whole thing to really say a lot about this for sure right now. OK?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

skye said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to appease that creature!
> 
> Please Zander, don't be so weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a big meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you are a big piece of  s***
Click to expand...

Again, incisive! Cogent! Your logic is impressive!


----------



## Andylusion

Coyote said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> *If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.*
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it doesn’t really work like that.
> 
> Each stressor on the body’s systems lowers the bar for morbidity.  So one with diabetes, heart disease  and COPD for example is very vulnerable to any additional stressors.
> 
> Someone with heart disease or lung disease can get along well for years with medical management.  But they get the virus, it attacks their already weakened lungs, and they go down.  What killed them?  They would not have died at that time had the virus not infected them.
Click to expand...


I agree with the above statement.

I also know that some people get Corona, have negligible symptoms.   Is it not at all possible that someone already in the process of dying, could catch Corona on the way out?

Yes, I understand, some people my not be dying at all, and have an illness that makes them susceptible to additional illness, and that illness could cause death.
I agree with your statement.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

bluzman61 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> YOU are a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your evidence? I called you a racist pig based on your post about Chinese workers, who you implied brought the coronavirus into Italy, with no evidence whatsoever. That is plainly racism, and a racist by definition is a pig, therefore, you're a racist pig (at the risk of being redundant). So let's see YOUR evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loudmouth pig!
> 
> An ignorant pig!
> 
> Loser.... Yawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Brucie IS losing BIGLY on this thread.  He MAY consider JUST GETTING OFF this thread, before he loses even more.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

Gee, bluzman, you really dislike everything I say! And I thought we were bonding over at that other comedian thread... Oh, well.


----------



## Andylusion

Bruce Daniels said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've always had a global society.
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
> 
> 
> Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.
> 
> By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.
> 
> A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
> 
> 
> Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.
> 
> Wouldn't China be the worst?
> 
> I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan is a fairly insular society, and I believe that they reacted to the pandemic quickly, so that may have mitigated the impact. Maybe we can agree that we just don't know enough about the whole thing to really say a lot about this for sure right now. OK?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I agree with that.

I think where the rub comes for some in our society is, how much long term damage are we doing, that may not be producing any positive benefits for the country?

And that is actually where the real question is.

A lock down simply can't last forever.  It just simply can't.   Is what we are doing, actually helpful?   And I don't have an answer to that.


----------



## the other mike

By population comparison....Italy with a population of 60 million has lost 12,000 lives.
By an equivalent ratio, about 280,000 would have died in China ( 1.4 billion).


----------



## skye

Angelo said:


> By population comparison....Italy with a population of 60 million has lost 12,000 lives.
> By an equivalent ratio, about 360,000 would have died in China.



...and I can not understand....I simply do not comprehend why aren't they using  chloroquine.  ?????????????

what are they waiting for?

to have all of Italy wiped out.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've always had a global society.
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
> 
> 
> Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.
> 
> By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.
> 
> A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
> 
> 
> Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.
> 
> Wouldn't China be the worst?
> 
> I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Japan is a fairly insular society, and I believe that they reacted to the pandemic quickly, so that may have mitigated the impact. Maybe we can agree that we just don't know enough about the whole thing to really say a lot about this for sure right now. OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree with that.
> 
> I think where the rub comes for some in our society is, how much long term damage are we doing, that may not be producing any positive benefits for the country?
> 
> And that is actually where the real question is.
> 
> A lock down simply can't last forever.  It just simply can't.   Is what we are doing, actually helpful?   And I don't have an answer to that.
Click to expand...

I also agree! The lockdown can't last forever. That is absolutely true. But yes, I think the lockdown IS helpful. It's buying us time. Time to build more hospital beds, time to manufacture more ventilators, time to test possible treatments, time for health care workers to get resupplied with PPE, and just get a break.


----------



## citygator

Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.


----------



## the other mike

citygator said:


> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.


Saying all conservatives are racist would be like saying all liberals are gay.
The truth is we all agree on most things-- all this "liberal vs conservative " talk 
only assures we are divided.


----------



## skye

The answer for Corona Virus is *Hydroxychloroquine*  !!!

So no more shit ok?

Use that drug if you want to save lives,

If you don't want to save lives then don't use that drug.

Period.


----------



## Coyote

Andylusion said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> *If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.*
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it doesn’t really work like that.
> 
> Each stressor on the body’s systems lowers the bar for morbidity.  So one with diabetes, heart disease  and COPD for example is very vulnerable to any additional stressors.
> 
> Someone with heart disease or lung disease can get along well for years with medical management.  But they get the virus, it attacks their already weakened lungs, and they go down.  What killed them?  They would not have died at that time had the virus not infected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with the above statement.
> 
> I also know that some people get Corona, have negligible symptoms.   Is it not at all possible that someone already in the process of dying, could catch Corona on the way out?
> 
> Yes, I understand, some people my not be dying at all, and have an illness that makes them susceptible to additional illness, and that illness could cause death.
> I agree with your statement.
Click to expand...


It is possible, for example in some of the nursing home deaths, but based on the evidence it doesn’t seem likely. Covid19 has a distinct pattern of pneumonia in xrays.  And pneumonia kills.  It can also cause an over reaction of the bodies immune system, which can be lethal.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

beagle9 said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a YouTube video that was showing why people went into panic mode, and we're emptying the shelves of toilet paper, paper towels, food etc. It said that the "World Health Administration" told them to have a 14 day stock pile enlight of the pandemic that was to come.
> 
> Since when does America or American's take advice from a "World Health Organization" ???? Since we became these so called "World Citizen's" now ??????
> 
> How did the citizens of America get this information up front, and then they acted upon it before most of us knew anything about it ???
> 
> Is this nation in some sort of planned out grip by the world community/world health organization ???? Why are leftist using this disaster for political reason's, and why are the leftist/Democrats/liberals the ones hyping this thing in ways that are to be against Trump and the current administration ??
> 
> It's getting so hard to trust anything Democrat these days, in fact it might be over for them as they've played their bluff out. All one has to do is look for the links, the connections, and then listen to the speak, and pay close attention to the opportunities that are jumped on at every second by them. Never let a good crisis go to waste remember ??
Click to expand...


What is the "World Health Administration"?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
Click to expand...

I was putting your post into perspective.


----------



## the other mike

Rubber gloves demand jumps 100% globally
					

THE Malaysian Rubber Glove Manufacturers Associat ion (Margma) plans to produce more rubber gloves to meet the rising demand from the central Chinese city of Wuhan that is battling the novel coronavirus.Margma VP Dr Supramaniam Shanmugam said the demand for rubber gloves has surged 100% globally...




					themalaysianreserve.com


----------



## Montrovant

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
Click to expand...

Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a YouTube video that was showing why people went into panic mode, and we're emptying the shelves of toilet paper, paper towels, food etc. It said that the "World Health Administration" told them to have a 14 day stock pile enlight of the pandemic that was to come.
> 
> Since when does America or American's take advice from a "World Health Organization" ???? Since we became these so called "World Citizen's" now ??????
> 
> How did the citizens of America get this information up front, and then they acted upon it before most of us knew anything about it ???
> 
> Is this nation in some sort of planned out grip by the world community/world health organization ???? Why are leftist using this disaster for political reason's, and why are the leftist/Democrats/liberals the ones hyping this thing in ways that are to be against Trump and the current administration ??
> 
> It's getting so hard to trust anything Democrat these days, in fact it might be over for them as they've played their bluff out. All one has to do is look for the links, the connections, and then listen to the speak, and pay close attention to the opportunities that are jumped on at every second by them. Never let a good crisis go to waste remember ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the "World Health Administration"?
Click to expand...

WHA... ???


----------



## Bruce Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
Click to expand...

And your perspective is... ?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Montrovant said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
Click to expand...

And your reading is from what?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
Click to expand...

You were making a comparison to 9-11.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
Click to expand...

And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
Click to expand...

Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
Click to expand...

That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?


----------



## Montrovant

Bruce Daniels said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your reading is from what?
Click to expand...


WHO, CDC, places like that.  I was on my phone at work when I made that last post, now I'm home and I'll give you links.






						Naming the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and the virus that causes it
					

An explanation of the official names for the corona virus disease (COVID-2019) and the virus that causes it.




					www.who.int
				











						Potential Presymptomatic Transmission of SARS-CoV-2, Zhejiang Province, China, 2020
					

Potential Presymptomatic Transmission of SARS-CoV-2, Zhejiang Province, China, 2020




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				











						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is a virus (more specifically, a coronavirus) identified as the cause of an outbreak of respiratory illness first detected in Wuhan, China.




					www.cdc.gov
				




This isn't difficult information to find.


----------



## Montrovant

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
Click to expand...


Another pretty easy to find bit of information, and something I thought was pretty common knowledge.





__





						Past Seasons Estimated Influenza Disease Burden | CDC
					

These page includes information about the estimated burden of influenza from past seasons, including tables of the estimated influenza disease burden (and 95% credible interval [Cr I]) by age group.




					www.cdc.gov
				




The estimates for the last 9 years range from 12,000 to 61,000 per year, as shown on the page.


----------



## emilynghiem

Thanks, Zander the best backup point 
for why I'm saying we make more sense
focusing on the HOSPITALIZATION rates
and numbers going up EACH DAY instead
of deaths that take 2-4 weeks to report and 
like Zander points out here are mixed with other causes and statistics.

With the hospital capacity you can see how many thousands of cases pour
in so 15% hospitalization rate means adding hundreds more daily requiring 2-4 weeks of treatment. That's the most critical
escalation that our brave doctors nurses and other medical staff are begging relief
and support on.

If you know friends with churches or ministries who can work with schools to set up supply centers, or with prisons or VA to set up plans to separate populations by high risk/quarantined from low risk or immune, that's where we can all set up safe sites to work until we can straighten out the
economy. At least we can help with medical supply and demand.

I'll be coordinating with local volunteers and progressive party chairs how to create better communications between nonprofits, media and state officials. Please ask all your friends who go to a church, or listen to a radio show host, to form teams and invite others to organize. We can't help the death rates or totals that we cant control or predict.

We can help with supplies and safe worksites, and lift the morale of those fighting to save lives. Thanks and prayers to everyone. Take care!



Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Zander said:


> Wow! 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths....... Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.


Your own link says that's not true. It says every death was associated with COVID-19. Many died because of other health conditions that prevented them from surviving this novel Coronavirus, but their health was compromised by the virus. It's the same there as it is here as it is everywhere -- COVID-19 has proven fatal mostly to those over 65 or those with underlying medical issues, such as heart disease or diabetes. And your article points out the median age in Italy is 67.

Your claim is as absurd as saying the film's not such a big deal, it kills only a few hundred people a year. The other tens of thousands die from pneumonia. As though the pneumonia was unrelated to contracting the flu.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Sandy Shanks said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
Click to expand...

What is your evidence that all 3,807 older Americans who died from covid-19 had preexisting health issues? What is your evidence that all of them were even "older"? Prove what you say about this alleged "new common cold virus."


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Montrovant said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
Click to expand...

So is it correct to call the virus coronavirus, and the disease covid-19? Or not?


----------



## the other mike

Bruce Daniels said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it correct to call the virus coronavirus, and the disease covid-19? Or not?
Click to expand...

Most people I know refer to it as "That shit going around."


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Montrovant said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another pretty easy to find bit of information, and something I thought was pretty common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past Seasons Estimated Influenza Disease Burden | CDC
> 
> 
> These page includes information about the estimated burden of influenza from past seasons, including tables of the estimated influenza disease burden (and 95% credible interval [Cr I]) by age group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimates for the last 9 years range from 12,000 to 61,000 per year, as shown on the page.
Click to expand...

I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And you and your ilk are desperately trying to minimize the impact of the coronavirus / covid-19 for reasons I can't fathom.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
Click to expand...

There’s this new website, it’s called ‘google’ and if you go there you can just type in whatever interests you and...


----------



## Bruce Daniels

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s this new website, it’s called ‘google’ and if you go there you can just type in whatever interests you and...
Click to expand...

I've actually heard of the Google! But why should I help you idiots prove your moronic theories?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s this new website, it’s called ‘google’ and if you go there you can just type in whatever interests you and...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually heard of the Google! But why should I help you idiots prove your moronic theories?
Click to expand...

Because when you go there and they substantiate what I’ve been saying then you can call _them_ morons.


----------



## the other mike

Bruce Daniels said:


> I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And *you and your ilk *are *desperately trying to minimize the impact* of the *coronavirus / covid-19* for reasons I can't fathom.



You've been watching too much ABC's David Muir.

Don't tell me you're another helpless TDS victim. We have enough already.


----------



## the other mike

Bruce Daniels said:


> I've actually heard of the Google! But why should I help you idiots prove your moronic theories?


Which specific idiots are you referring to here, Huckleberry ?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Angelo said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And *you and your ilk *are *desperately trying to minimize the impact* of the *coronavirus / covid-19* for reasons I can't fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too much ABC's David Muir.
> 
> Don't tell me you're another helpless TDS victim. We have enough already.
Click to expand...

Fuck you and your obnoxious TDS bullshit. As I said, you and your ilk are desperately trying to minimize the impact of covid-19. But your only response is TDS! TDS! Do you have ANY evidence for what you believe?


----------



## Montrovant

Bruce Daniels said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it correct to call the virus coronavirus, and the disease covid-19? Or not?
Click to expand...


The virus is a coronavirus, yes.  It's similar to talking about the flu: a person will contract a particular strain of flu, but usually when discussing the flu, people don't specify the strain.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Montrovant

Bruce Daniels said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another pretty easy to find bit of information, and something I thought was pretty common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past Seasons Estimated Influenza Disease Burden | CDC
> 
> 
> These page includes information about the estimated burden of influenza from past seasons, including tables of the estimated influenza disease burden (and 95% credible interval [Cr I]) by age group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimates for the last 9 years range from 12,000 to 61,000 per year, as shown on the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And you and your ilk are desperately trying to minimize the impact of the coronavirus / covid-19 for reasons I can't fathom.
Click to expand...


No, I didn't make the claim.  That was a different poster.  I just found it odd that anyone would question that the flu annually kills more people than died on 9/11.  It's the sort of thing that's been brought up a lot since the pandemic began.

You might want to pay more attention to who you are replying to.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Montrovant said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it correct to call the virus coronavirus, and the disease covid-19? Or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The virus is a coronavirus, yes.  It's similar to talking about the flu: a person will contract a particular strain of flu, but usually when discussing the flu, people don't specify the strain.
Click to expand...

So, it IS correct to call the virus a coronavirus, and to call the disease covid-19? Right?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Montrovant said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another pretty easy to find bit of information, and something I thought was pretty common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past Seasons Estimated Influenza Disease Burden | CDC
> 
> 
> These page includes information about the estimated burden of influenza from past seasons, including tables of the estimated influenza disease burden (and 95% credible interval [Cr I]) by age group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimates for the last 9 years range from 12,000 to 61,000 per year, as shown on the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And you and your ilk are desperately trying to minimize the impact of the coronavirus / covid-19 for reasons I can't fathom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't make the claim.  That was a different poster.  I just found it odd that anyone would question that the flu annually kills more people than died on 9/11.  It's the sort of thing that's been brought up a lot since the pandemic began.
> 
> You might want to pay more attention to who you are replying to.
Click to expand...

Who can tell who said what with these lines that run down the screen?


----------



## Montrovant

Bruce Daniels said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll ALREADY passed the 9/11 death toll, and it's only Tuesday. But why worry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu deaths surpass 9-11 in NYC every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point being... ? We shouldn't care about any of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was putting your post into perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your perspective is... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were making a comparison to 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And covid-19 now has a death toll that's greater than the death toll of 9/11. So how does that compare to the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flu annually has a higher death toll than 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a claim. It may be true. But you don't get to just make the claim and have it accepted as fact. What's your proof? And how does it compare to covid-19 or 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another pretty easy to find bit of information, and something I thought was pretty common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past Seasons Estimated Influenza Disease Burden | CDC
> 
> 
> These page includes information about the estimated burden of influenza from past seasons, including tables of the estimated influenza disease burden (and 95% credible interval [Cr I]) by age group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimates for the last 9 years range from 12,000 to 61,000 per year, as shown on the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And you and your ilk are desperately trying to minimize the impact of the coronavirus / covid-19 for reasons I can't fathom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't make the claim.  That was a different poster.  I just found it odd that anyone would question that the flu annually kills more people than died on 9/11.  It's the sort of thing that's been brought up a lot since the pandemic began.
> 
> You might want to pay more attention to who you are replying to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who can tell who said what with these lines that run down the screen?
Click to expand...


LOL, the new format takes some getting used to.    It's best to look at the avatar area to see who makes a post, rather than the mess of nested posts.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bruce Daniels said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim, jerkoff, you did. Why am I supposed to prove your assertions? And *you and your ilk *are *desperately trying to minimize the impact* of the *coronavirus / covid-19* for reasons I can't fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching too much ABC's David Muir.
> 
> Don't tell me you're another helpless TDS victim. We have enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you and your obnoxious TDS bullshit. As I said, you and your ilk are desperately trying to minimize the impact of covid-19. But your only response is TDS! TDS! Do you have ANY evidence for what you believe?
Click to expand...


That your responses are geared more to blaming Trump for the Covid-19 outbreak around the World?

Yes, just looking at your posting history will tell everyone you blame Trump for China failure to contain the Kung Flu Pandemic. 

Now with that written the reality is Covid-19 could have been stopped but because of China Government many people are dying because of it and why?

The virus attack the respiratory system like SARS or MERS which causes stress on the human boday.

Now a healthy person will most likely survive it and I know you want it where everyone will die unless we crash the economy and throw Trump out of office but reality is a Healthy Person should survive it but age matter also...

Someone with preexisting conditions no matter age will more likely die of it because their body can not handle the stress that covid-19 aka Kung Flu Pandemic does on the respiratory system.

Now you will proclaim everything I wrote is a lie and that Trump Plague will kill us all while you are confusing Trump and covid-19 and doing so make you look silly.


----------



## miketx

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...

Are really that dense?


----------



## beagle9

Bruce Daniels said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a YouTube video that was showing why people went into panic mode, and we're emptying the shelves of toilet paper, paper towels, food etc. It said that the "World Health Administration" told them to have a 14 day stock pile enlight of the pandemic that was to come.
> 
> Since when does America or American's take advice from a "World Health Organization" ???? Since we became these so called "World Citizen's" now ??????
> 
> How did the citizens of America get this information up front, and then they acted upon it before most of us knew anything about it ???
> 
> Is this nation in some sort of planned out grip by the world community/world health organization ???? Why are leftist using this disaster for political reason's, and why are the leftist/Democrats/liberals the ones hyping this thing in ways that are to be against Trump and the current administration ??
> 
> It's getting so hard to trust anything Democrat these days, in fact it might be over for them as they've played their bluff out. All one has to do is look for the links, the connections, and then listen to the speak, and pay close attention to the opportunities that are jumped on at every second by them. Never let a good crisis go to waste remember ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. What color is the sky in your world? I would refute your ridiculous claims, but it's pointless. You're going to believe what you WANT to believe. So go ahead.
Click to expand...

Well the sky ain't falling if that's what you mean ? I mean we know it's real, but we are studying all the reason's and the hype in it all just the same. We can do that can't we ?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

beagle9 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a YouTube video that was showing why people went into panic mode, and we're emptying the shelves of toilet paper, paper towels, food etc. It said that the "World Health Administration" told them to have a 14 day stock pile enlight of the pandemic that was to come.
> 
> Since when does America or American's take advice from a "World Health Organization" ???? Since we became these so called "World Citizen's" now ??????
> 
> How did the citizens of America get this information up front, and then they acted upon it before most of us knew anything about it ???
> 
> Is this nation in some sort of planned out grip by the world community/world health organization ???? Why are leftist using this disaster for political reason's, and why are the leftist/Democrats/liberals the ones hyping this thing in ways that are to be against Trump and the current administration ??
> 
> It's getting so hard to trust anything Democrat these days, in fact it might be over for them as they've played their bluff out. All one has to do is look for the links, the connections, and then listen to the speak, and pay close attention to the opportunities that are jumped on at every second by them. Never let a good crisis go to waste remember ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. What color is the sky in your world? I would refute your ridiculous claims, but it's pointless. You're going to believe what you WANT to believe. So go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the sky ain't falling if that's what you mean ? I mean we know it's real, but we are studying all the reason's and the hype in it all just the same. We can do that can't we ?
Click to expand...


Normal people would say yes but most on here are far from normal to say the least...

Anyhoo, the reality is the hype has caused mass hysteria and it seem to make some happy by thinking this is a big win in November for Democrats...


----------



## beagle9

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've always had a global society.
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
> 
> 
> Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.
> 
> By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.
> 
> A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
> 
> 
> Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.
> 
> Wouldn't China be the worst?
> 
> I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.
Click to expand...

Yes we've always had a global society, but we've always had distinct cultures and borders as well, but of course we are all racist now because of that.


----------



## beagle9

Bruce Daniels said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The VIRUS is called coronavirus (or novel coronavirus). The DISEASE is called covid-19. If you look at my posts, I use those terms distinctly, not interchangeably. I'm not sure where you got the idea that Chinese is not a race -- how do you define a race? And the "Spanish" flu that killed millions in 1918-1919 wasn't from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, from my reading, the virus is SARS-CoV-2, which is a strain of Coronavirus, while the disease is COVID19-19.
> Severe acute respiratory syndrome Coronavirus 2 and Coronavirus disease 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it correct to call the virus coronavirus, and the disease covid-19? Or not?
Click to expand...

Call it what you want, but don't expect everyone to follow suit.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


This is just so stupid.

Last year my FIL and BIL died within 3 weeks of each other. My FIL has been battling cancer in his stomach and other places for years and finally his body had had enough and his heart just quit beating...he was 81 and the cause of death on the DC was “heart failure”.

My BIL was 61 and had amyloidosis which caused the walls of his heart to thicken to the point they could not pump correctly. He just fell over dead one night about 8 months of being diagnosed, his heart just could not do it anymore. Cause of death on the DC , heart failure.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've always had a global society.
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
> 
> 
> Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.
> 
> By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.
> 
> A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
> 
> 
> Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.
> 
> Wouldn't China be the worst?
> 
> I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we've always had a global society, but we've always had distinct cultures and borders as well, but of course we are all racist now because of that.
Click to expand...


we have not always had a global society, not that long ago it took 6 weeks to get from Nee York to St Louis.  Now I can see the most of the world in that amount of time.


----------



## Blues Man

tigerred59 said:


> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*


So you don't think it's important to know that the death rate in Italy might be exaggerated because of their reporting practices?


----------



## Contumacious

*Covid-19’s Meant to be a New Black Death, But in Britain no More People Are Dying Than NORMAL*
*What does this say about the virus?*

But even when Covid-19 deaths are recorded, we have seen how it could be that people are dying _with _coronavirus rather than_ dying of_ it. This concept is easy enough to understand, and it encourages one to take a closer look at the breakdown of deaths across an entire society. The more you follow this rabbit hole down, the more interesting the numbers become. It may be somewhat morbid, but it is nonetheless very important.

The most popular two articles on the website of _The Spectator_ over the weekend were by Dr John Lee, a recently retired NHS consultant and professor of pathology. He remarks that ‘’_we have yet to see any statistical evidence for excess deaths, in any part of the world_’’.

To check this out, I looked at the British government’s own statistics on total deaths registered weekly across the UK. It shows that in the week ending on the 8th of March 2019, 10,898 people died in total in the UK. This year, in the week ending the 6th of March 2020, the equivalent figure was almost identical: 10,895. Make of that what you will. Statistics are currently available up to March 20, and while there is a lag between the spread of the virus and the resulting deaths, so far only about 1 percent of all mortalities bear any relation to coronavirus, and there is no visible spike. If nothing else, it helps to view the extent of the crisis in proportion – thousands of people die each week, and from the long-term view what we are seeing is not a plague, but a blip.

So when all is said and done, will any additional people die of the coronavirus? And what is meant by extra or additional?


----------



## Disir

The same thing we knew before.  The vast majority of people dying already have medical problems. I'm not trying to be shitty but....................how is this somehow vastly different from what was known before?


----------



## Contumacious

Disir said:


> The same thing we knew before.  The vast majority of people dying already have medical problems. I'm not trying to be shitty but....................how is this somehow vastly different from what was known before?



Indeed , the powers-that-be are failing or refusing to perform antibodies test.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bruce Daniels said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Lucy, go out and congregate! Ignore the warnings! I'm really starting to think that the coronavirus is a mechanism for weeding out the really stupid people.
Click to expand...


What are you doing exactly? For the past month I have been assigned to our COVID-19 Task Force, in my position in our Ministry of Interior I was put on this new COVID-19 Task Force to work in conjunction with our Ministry of Health. We have worked on our lockdown measures, we have worked shutting down ALL flights from our neighbouring nations and China, South Korea, Iran the UK, France and others. We have been conducting 20.000 tests, we now have the ability to test 100.000-200.000 peoples a week. We put our measures into place from basically day one, well ahead of ANYTHING America or the stupid British have done.

Because of ALL the peoples I have to deal with that now include our Health Workers, I have been already in self-isolation because I got a dry cough. I then had a test and tested Negative. During my time of self-isolation I was working from home, I was set up with a Ministry laptop with everything I needed on it and it was delivered to me via someone in a hazmat suit.

Last night because I do not trust China, I secured MILLIONS of new protective masks for our Health Workers, I bought them from a nation that is NOT China using our Ministry of Interior COVID-19 Emergency Fund that we set up weeks ago. As we have many of our peoples in other nations either working or just travelling, we have set up special Chartered Flights to get them home, one of these flights I have had diverted so they can take on board the new protective masks I bought and we will get these masks later today and they will be distributed to more of our Health Workers.

So I don't need morons like YOU telling me about COVID-19 or WHAT to do OR WHAT NOT to do. While you are probably sitting in your basement posting increasingly stupid things I have been and ARE working 18 hour days in my duty to assist in protecting our nation and our peoples, and this includes now working Saturday AND Sunday.


----------



## Contumacious

*The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Golfing Gator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've always had a global society.
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries With The Largest Aging Population In The World
> 
> 
> Known for its increasing number of elderly, Japan has the most aged citizens in its borders, with Italy close behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between Italy and the rest of the EU, as far as percentage of aged population, is minor.
> 
> By that logic, I would assume Japan should be the worst hit in the world.
> 
> A factor?  Sure.  Not sure if it's as important as claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst
> 
> 
> Quartz is a guide to the new global economy for people in business who are excited by change. We cover business, economics, markets, finance, technology, science, design, and fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as air quality, again, Italy might be worse on average than the rest of the EU, but the difference is exceptionally small relative to much worse places.
> 
> Wouldn't China be the worst?
> 
> I don't think that such minor differences between Italy and other first world countries, could make that large of a difference in Corona deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we've always had a global society, but we've always had distinct cultures and borders as well, but of course we are all racist now because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we have not always had a global society, not that long ago it took 6 weeks to get from Nee York to St Louis.  Now I can see the most of the world in that amount of time.
Click to expand...


COVID-19 will be the start of the end of Globalisation of this Global Society, the result is going to be more borders closed permanently to NON-Western peoples. What this has all illustrated is that if you do business with say China or India or whatever you do NOT PHYSICALLY have to have them in the room with you, you CAN conduct business via Skype or other platforms by doing Conference Calls etc

So what we will end up having is Global Trade via modern technology but a DRAMATIC limiting of Global Travel AND also Immigration from areas of this planet that are considered not as hygienic as Western nations and especially from nations who eat wild animals and from this spread diseases like COVID-19 and Ebola etc


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...

So you leftists gained another 785 votes


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you leftists gained another 785 votes
Click to expand...


Yup. Confirms it. Make America Stupid Again. Trump supporters and right wingers to a "T".


----------



## Disir

Contumacious said:


> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is no "Italian scam". That's nonsense.  Everyone was aware that the elderly were dying because of the complications to chronic diseases.
> 
> No scam.


----------



## DrLove

What a fucking stupid post from RW Brit tabloids. 

Corona would rarely be listed as THE cause of death unless the actual cause couldn't be pinpointed more precisely. For instance, cause of death might be listed as "respiratory failure" because people who contract the virus can't breath. 

You think they're gonna run autopsies on each of thousands of bodies or what? 

Keep whistling past the graveyard - Hopefully it doesn't reach out from the grave and grab your sad ass by the ankle


----------



## DrLove

Zander said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
Click to expand...


You should go lick the nearest playground equipment, escalator handrail or sneeze guard  just to prove what a badass ya are!


----------



## Contumacious

Disir said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is no "Italian scam". That's nonsense.  Everyone was aware that the elderly were dying because of the complications to chronic diseases.
> 
> No scam.
Click to expand...




There are two hotspots in the world for coronavirus infections: Wuhan, China (Hubei Province) and Italy.  *Both of these geographic areas were grappling with tuberculosis outbreaks prior to the eruption of the mutated COVID-19 coronavirus. *


*.*


----------



## DrLove

bluzman61 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the virus was manufactured and leaked into the public by CHINESE scientists IN CHINA.  And the first cases in the world appeared IN CHINA.  So Chinese Virus IS the correct name for the affliction.  Thank Wu (pun intended) very much!
Click to expand...


I'm beginning to figure that while you have decent taste in music, there won't be a cure for your belief in idiotic conspiracy theories. Carry on!


----------



## Disir

Contumacious said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is no "Italian scam". That's nonsense.  Everyone was aware that the elderly were dying because of the complications to chronic diseases.
> 
> No scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two hotspots in the world for coronavirus infections: Wuhan, China (Hubei Province) and Italy.  *Both of these geographic areas were grappling with tuberculosis outbreaks prior to the eruption of the mutated COVID-19 coronavirus. *
> 
> 
> *.*
Click to expand...

*Approximately half of all TB cases were reported from four states.*
In 2018, among U.S. states, the majority of TB cases continued to be reported from 4 states: California (23.2%), Texas (12.5%), New York (8.3%), and Florida (6.5%).








						Trends in TB
					

Information on the trends of TB in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov
				




There is no information on 2019.


----------



## DrLove

Bruce Daniels said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologize for assuming that you don't believe this pandemic is real. I hate it when people put words in my mouth, and I don't want to do it to anyone else. So, now that we've established that this pandemic IS real, I don't agree that there are only the two possibilities that you listed which explain the situation in Italy. If you read the _Telegraph_ article (or even just the extracts that I excerpted), you'd see that there are other factors: Italy has an older population, which tends to have more health issues, many are smokers, there is worse air pollution, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is real, and   unless you are very old and in bad health, it's no more dangerous than a seasonal flu. The median age of the dying in Italy is 78 and 98% had severe comorbidities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you got your medical degree from what institution... ?
Click to expand...


I thought it was obvious - Trump University!!


----------



## DrLove

Zander said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
Click to expand...


Interesting, then why wasn't the Spanish Flu called the Kansas flu - Where it originated?


----------



## DrLove

Bruce Daniels said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> YOU are a pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your evidence? I called you a racist pig based on your post about Chinese workers, who you implied brought the coronavirus into Italy, with no evidence whatsoever. That is plainly racism, and a racist by definition is a pig, therefore, you're a racist pig (at the risk of being redundant). So let's see YOUR evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a loudmouth pig!
> 
> An ignorant pig!
> 
> Loser.... Yawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, Brucie IS losing BIGLY on this thread.  He MAY consider JUST GETTING OFF this thread, before he loses even more.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, bluzman, you really dislike everything I say! And I thought we were bonding over at that other comedian thread... Oh, well.
Click to expand...


Bluzy can be a serious butthole


----------



## DrLove

skye said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By population comparison....Italy with a population of 60 million has lost 12,000 lives.
> By an equivalent ratio, about 360,000 would have died in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I can not understand....I simply do not comprehend why aren't they using  chloroquine.  ?????????????
> 
> what are they waiting for?
> 
> to have all of Italy wiped out.
Click to expand...


You don't understand much of anything. Some testing (a few brave guinea pigs) has to take place to determine proper dosages. Sheesh


----------



## DrLove

skye said:


> The answer for Corona Virus is *Hydroxychloroquine*  !!!
> 
> So no more shit ok?
> 
> Use that drug if you want to save lives,
> 
> If you don't want to save lives then don't use that drug.
> 
> Period.



You've been listening to WAY too much Dr Dotard of late.


----------



## Contumacious

Disir said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is no "Italian scam". That's nonsense.  Everyone was aware that the elderly were dying because of the complications to chronic diseases.
> 
> No scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two hotspots in the world for coronavirus infections: Wuhan, China (Hubei Province) and Italy.  *Both of these geographic areas were grappling with tuberculosis outbreaks prior to the eruption of the mutated COVID-19 coronavirus. *
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Approximately half of all TB cases were reported from four states.*
> In 2018, among U.S. states, the majority of TB cases continued to be reported from 4 states: California (23.2%), Texas (12.5%), New York (8.3%), and Florida (6.5%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trends in TB
> 
> 
> Information on the trends of TB in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no information on 2019.
Click to expand...



California and NY are under medical martial law, Florida and Texas have also reported numerous cases.


----------



## jwoodie

Disir said:


> *Approximately half of all TB cases were reported from four states.*
> In 2018, among U.S. states, the majority of TB cases continued to be reported from 4 states: California (23.2%), Texas (12.5%), New York (8.3%), and Florida (6.5%).



They constitute 1/3 of the U.S. population.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Lucy, go out and congregate! Ignore the warnings! I'm really starting to think that the coronavirus is a mechanism for weeding out the really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing exactly? For the past month I have been assigned to our COVID-19 Task Force, in my position in our Ministry of Interior I was put on this new COVID-19 Task Force to work in conjunction with our Ministry of Health. We have worked on our lockdown measures, we have worked shutting down ALL flights from our neighbouring nations and China, South Korea, Iran the UK, France and others. We have been conducting 20.000 tests, we now have the ability to test 100.000-200.000 peoples a week. We put our measures into place from basically day one, well ahead of ANYTHING America or the stupid British have done.
> 
> Because of ALL the peoples I have to deal with that now include our Health Workers, I have been already in self-isolation because I got a dry cough. I then had a test and tested Negative. During my time of self-isolation I was working from home, I was set up with a Ministry laptop with everything I needed on it and it was delivered to me via someone in a hazmat suit.
> 
> Last night because I do not trust China, I secured MILLIONS of new protective masks for our Health Workers, I bought them from a nation that is NOT China using our Ministry of Interior COVID-19 Emergency Fund that we set up weeks ago. As we have many of our peoples in other nations either working or just travelling, we have set up special Chartered Flights to get them home, one of these flights I have had diverted so they can take on board the new protective masks I bought and we will get these masks later today and they will be distributed to more of our Health Workers.
> 
> So I don't need morons like YOU telling me about COVID-19 or WHAT to do OR WHAT NOT to do. While you are probably sitting in your basement posting increasingly stupid things I have been and ARE working 18 hour days in my duty to assist in protecting our nation and our peoples, and this includes now working Saturday AND Sunday.
Click to expand...


Notice I am literally on the Front Lines assisting fighting COVID-19 and the Troll Dr. Love thinks this is funny, what low common denominators Leftists are.

Dr. Love is probably sitting in his basement dribbling over himself, while peoples like ME through our sense of PUBLIC DUTY are literally on the Front Lines doing our best to protect peoples and also I add doing our best to calm all the hysteria because the general hysteria is NOT helping and in cases is making our job more difficult.

BTW I have just coordinated another FREE delivery of Food and Essentials Care Packages that we are providing every week to our most vulnerable peoples, I have just sent out the message to deliver more than 400,000 of these packages, they will arrive to these peoples between 6PM-8PM tonight. We have more than 600,000 peoples, both ordinary peoples and our Military Reserve delivering these things. I add that I am myself in our Military Reserve.

What are the Leftist Trolls doing? ZERO, only posting Cheerleading posts on forums supporting China and the Chinese, Cheerleading for more draconian measures that will CRASH the Western Economy and calling EVERYONE a racist who does NOT lick the filthy Chinese buttocks. Total sewer filth, they should ALL fuck off and go to China considering their love-in with the Chinese.


----------



## colfax_m

Contumacious said:


> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.


I haven’t heard of Lee Rockwell before this but his articles keep popping up.

This guy does not know what he’s talking about.


----------



## Disir

Contumacious said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There is no "Italian scam". That's nonsense.  Everyone was aware that the elderly were dying because of the complications to chronic diseases.
> 
> No scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two hotspots in the world for coronavirus infections: Wuhan, China (Hubei Province) and Italy.  *Both of these geographic areas were grappling with tuberculosis outbreaks prior to the eruption of the mutated COVID-19 coronavirus. *
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Approximately half of all TB cases were reported from four states.*
> In 2018, among U.S. states, the majority of TB cases continued to be reported from 4 states: California (23.2%), Texas (12.5%), New York (8.3%), and Florida (6.5%).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trends in TB
> 
> 
> Information on the trends of TB in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no information on 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California and NY are under medical martial law, Florida and Texas have also reported numerous cases.
Click to expand...










						COVID-19 Update: Hospitals Furlough Workers; Michigan Deaths Climb; Social Distancing Gets Political
					

A daily roundup of news on the novel coronavirus outbreak




					www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## dblack

DrLove said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should go lick the nearest playground equipment, escalator handrail or sneeze guard  just to prove what a badass ya are!
Click to expand...


That's the plan. I just didn't realize that COVID was no big deal. The damned media - always trying to trick us.


----------



## DrLove

dblack said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should go lick the nearest playground equipment, escalator handrail or sneeze guard  just to prove what a badass ya are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan. I just didn't realize that COVID was no big deal. The damned media - always trying to trick us.
Click to expand...


Hey, I betcha all those poor NYC souls in body bags and packed into ginormous refrigerated trucks who tested positive for COVID are ACTUALLY dying of old age, a cold, or the flu!


----------



## dblack

DrLove said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should go lick the nearest playground equipment, escalator handrail or sneeze guard  just to prove what a badass ya are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the plan. I just didn't realize that COVID was no big deal. The damned media - always trying to trick us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I betcha all those poor NYC souls in body bags and packed into ginormous refrigerated trucks who tested positive for COVID are ACTUALLY dying of old age, a cold, or the flu!
Click to expand...


Duh. And I bet they only died just to make Trump look bad. Talk about TDS!


----------



## Desperado

No Surprise ,  the government does that to stress their panic points.
In a hurricane if a person dies in a traffic accident in a rainstorm associated with a hurricane .. they count that as a hurricane death.  The higher the death toll the better the government likes it


----------



## Harry Dresden

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.


the reprehensible left propagates their own bullshit on any given subject,including this one.....


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> the reprehensible left propagates their own bullshit on any given subject,including this one.....
Click to expand...


The reprehensible Blanket Generalization Fallacy negates both of them.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> the reprehensible left propagates their own bullshit on any given subject,including this one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reprehensible Blanket Generalization Fallacy negates both of them.
Click to expand...

tell that to jones.....he only sees one side....


----------



## Pogo

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> the reprehensible left propagates their own bullshit on any given subject,including this one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reprehensible Blanket Generalization Fallacy negates both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell that to jones.....he only sees one side....
Click to expand...


I just told it to both of you.  My work is done.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> the reprehensible left propagates their own bullshit on any given subject,including this one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reprehensible Blanket Generalization Fallacy negates both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell that to jones.....he only sees one side....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told it to both of you.  My work is done.
Click to expand...

well then it was a failure,i already knew and jones is to stupid to defend anything he says.....


----------



## Syriusly

Zander said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
Click to expand...

Lets talk about this in December shall we?

Even Donald Trump has gone from saying that we only had 15 cases and would soon not have any to patting himself on the back for predicting only 100,000 to 200,000 Americans are likely to die from Coronavirus this year. 

_This year's flu season is shaping up to be possibly less severe than the 2017-2018 season, when 61,000 deaths were linked to the virus. However, it could equal or surpass the 2018-2019 season's 34,200 flu-related deaths. 









						This Is How Many People Die From the Flu Each Year
					

Learn how many people die from the flu every year, how the death toll compares to previous ones, how flu season severity varies, and how to protect yourself.




					www.health.com
				



_
Something to think about- social distancing will help slow down influenza also.


----------



## Syriusly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
Click to expand...

70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.
Click to expand...


Yes but 70 years ago because of Polio ONE THIRD of the WORLD was not shut down, ONE THIRD of the WORLD's businesses were not put also into lockdown. Peoples were NOT ordered to stay at home and ONLY go out for food or medicine or risk arrest. The ENTIRE Western Economy was NOT about to be sacrificed because a TINY MINORITY got Polio etc

So there is ZERO comparison between NOW and 70 years ago. Your Straw Man is a failure.


----------



## Syriusly

Sandy Shanks said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind the disturbing hyperbole we are hearing from the media, never mind the frightening predictions and projections we keep hearing, never mind the scary assessment by the Trump White House that 200,000 Americans will die of the coronavirus before all this is over, *what is the bottom line?*
> 
> The bottom line is 3,807 older Americans with preexisting health issues have died in the *past three months within a population of 327 million.*
> 
> The bottom line is, that fact is uniquely unremarkable.
> 
> During the press conference today, Dr. Deborah Birx presented a rather startling graph. It is unavailable on the internet. It showed that New York state and New Jersey, which is connected to the N.Y. city metro area, are anomalies. The rest of the states, *all 48 of them,* appear to have Covid-19 under control.
> 
> This link confirms that fact. United States Coronavirus: 187,347 Cases and 3,860 Deaths - Worldometer
> 
> Please go to the graph showing the states. The number of cases is secondary to the fatality rate of this virus. The common cold is, well, common. *Look at the number of deaths.* Again, that is a three month total, and, again, considering the fact that we are talking about the sick and the elderly, the figures are quite ordinary, perhaps even low.
> 
> Trump's medical experts finally confirmed something else I have been saying all along. The Trump White still refuses to give us an age breakdown of the deceased, but Dr. Birx told us that, while the young do get infected, they recover. She said that the mortality rate "increases with age and preexisting medical conditions."
> 
> That is the closest the Trump White House will get to providing the age and condition of those who succumb to this new common cold virus. Why is that?
> 
> Take away New York City, Detroit, and New Orleans and the media wouldn't have much to talk about.
Click to expand...

That is like saying a month ago 'take away Italy' and the media wouldn't have much to talk about- because the United States had virtually no cases then. 

I am not sure about why you want to blame the media for actually quoting medical experts and the White House. 

I am not sure why you think we should be less concerned because old people and those with preexisting medical conditions are more likely to die.  How many of you are willing to risk your parents or grandparents or kids with severe asthma just so you can go out to bars again?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Lucy, go out and congregate! Ignore the warnings! I'm really starting to think that the coronavirus is a mechanism for weeding out the really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing exactly? For the past month I have been assigned to our COVID-19 Task Force, in my position in our Ministry of Interior I was put on this new COVID-19 Task Force to work in conjunction with our Ministry of Health. We have worked on our lockdown measures, we have worked shutting down ALL flights from our neighbouring nations and China, South Korea, Iran the UK, France and others. We have been conducting 20.000 tests, we now have the ability to test 100.000-200.000 peoples a week. We put our measures into place from basically day one, well ahead of ANYTHING America or the stupid British have done.
> 
> Because of ALL the peoples I have to deal with that now include our Health Workers, I have been already in self-isolation because I got a dry cough. I then had a test and tested Negative. During my time of self-isolation I was working from home, I was set up with a Ministry laptop with everything I needed on it and it was delivered to me via someone in a hazmat suit.
> 
> Last night because I do not trust China, I secured MILLIONS of new protective masks for our Health Workers, I bought them from a nation that is NOT China using our Ministry of Interior COVID-19 Emergency Fund that we set up weeks ago. As we have many of our peoples in other nations either working or just travelling, we have set up special Chartered Flights to get them home, one of these flights I have had diverted so they can take on board the new protective masks I bought and we will get these masks later today and they will be distributed to more of our Health Workers.
> 
> So I don't need morons like YOU telling me about COVID-19 or WHAT to do OR WHAT NOT to do. While you are probably sitting in your basement posting increasingly stupid things I have been and ARE working 18 hour days in my duty to assist in protecting our nation and our peoples, and this includes now working Saturday AND Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice I am literally on the Front Lines assisting fighting COVID-19 and the Troll Dr. Love thinks this is funny, what low common denominators Leftists are.
> 
> Dr. Love is probably sitting in his basement dribbling over himself, while peoples like ME through our sense of PUBLIC DUTY are literally on the Front Lines doing our best to protect peoples and also I add doing our best to calm all the hysteria because the general hysteria is NOT helping and in cases is making our job more difficult.
> 
> BTW I have just coordinated another FREE delivery of Food and Essentials Care Packages that we are providing every week to our most vulnerable peoples, I have just sent out the message to deliver more than 400,000 of these packages, they will arrive to these peoples between 6PM-8PM tonight. We have more than 600,000 peoples, both ordinary peoples and our Military Reserve delivering these things. I add that I am myself in our Military Reserve.
> 
> What are the Leftist Trolls doing? ZERO, only posting Cheerleading posts on forums supporting China and the Chinese, Cheerleading for more draconian measures that will CRASH the Western Economy and calling EVERYONE a racist who does NOT lick the filthy Chinese buttocks. Total sewer filth, they should ALL fuck off and go to China considering their love-in with the Chinese.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your efforts during a really challenging time.


----------



## LoneLaugher

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.



And that is only because their hero fucked up the response. 

If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of 
these weirdo's would be standing with him without question. 

Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it. 

He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.



The board dick just ejaculated.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

LoneLaugher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
Click to expand...


TRUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TRUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TTTTTRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Lucy, go out and congregate! Ignore the warnings! I'm really starting to think that the coronavirus is a mechanism for weeding out the really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing exactly? For the past month I have been assigned to our COVID-19 Task Force, in my position in our Ministry of Interior I was put on this new COVID-19 Task Force to work in conjunction with our Ministry of Health. We have worked on our lockdown measures, we have worked shutting down ALL flights from our neighbouring nations and China, South Korea, Iran the UK, France and others. We have been conducting 20.000 tests, we now have the ability to test 100.000-200.000 peoples a week. We put our measures into place from basically day one, well ahead of ANYTHING America or the stupid British have done.
> 
> Because of ALL the peoples I have to deal with that now include our Health Workers, I have been already in self-isolation because I got a dry cough. I then had a test and tested Negative. During my time of self-isolation I was working from home, I was set up with a Ministry laptop with everything I needed on it and it was delivered to me via someone in a hazmat suit.
> 
> Last night because I do not trust China, I secured MILLIONS of new protective masks for our Health Workers, I bought them from a nation that is NOT China using our Ministry of Interior COVID-19 Emergency Fund that we set up weeks ago. As we have many of our peoples in other nations either working or just travelling, we have set up special Chartered Flights to get them home, one of these flights I have had diverted so they can take on board the new protective masks I bought and we will get these masks later today and they will be distributed to more of our Health Workers.
> 
> So I don't need morons like YOU telling me about COVID-19 or WHAT to do OR WHAT NOT to do. While you are probably sitting in your basement posting increasingly stupid things I have been and ARE working 18 hour days in my duty to assist in protecting our nation and our peoples, and this includes now working Saturday AND Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice I am literally on the Front Lines assisting fighting COVID-19 and the Troll Dr. Love thinks this is funny, what low common denominators Leftists are.
> 
> Dr. Love is probably sitting in his basement dribbling over himself, while peoples like ME through our sense of PUBLIC DUTY are literally on the Front Lines doing our best to protect peoples and also I add doing our best to calm all the hysteria because the general hysteria is NOT helping and in cases is making our job more difficult.
> 
> BTW I have just coordinated another FREE delivery of Food and Essentials Care Packages that we are providing every week to our most vulnerable peoples, I have just sent out the message to deliver more than 400,000 of these packages, they will arrive to these peoples between 6PM-8PM tonight. We have more than 600,000 peoples, both ordinary peoples and our Military Reserve delivering these things. I add that I am myself in our Military Reserve.
> 
> What are the Leftist Trolls doing? ZERO, only posting Cheerleading posts on forums supporting China and the Chinese, Cheerleading for more draconian measures that will CRASH the Western Economy and calling EVERYONE a racist who does NOT lick the filthy Chinese buttocks. Total sewer filth, they should ALL fuck off and go to China considering their love-in with the Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your efforts during a really challenging time.
Click to expand...


Thank you, I am happy to do my duty to the best of my ability.


----------



## Syriusly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but 70 years ago because of Polio ONE THIRD of the WORLD was not shut down, ONE THIRD of the WORLD's businesses were not put also into lockdown. Peoples were NOT ordered to stay at home and ONLY go out for food or medicine or risk arrest. The ENTIRE Western Economy was NOT about to be sacrificed because a TINY MINORITY got Polio etc
> 
> So there is ZERO comparison between NOW and 70 years ago. Your Straw Man is a failure.
Click to expand...


You are right- Coronavirus is on track to kill far more Americans than Polio was killing each year.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic post, Lucy.  Thanks.  I hope you and yours are doing well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Lucy, go out and congregate! Ignore the warnings! I'm really starting to think that the coronavirus is a mechanism for weeding out the really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing exactly? For the past month I have been assigned to our COVID-19 Task Force, in my position in our Ministry of Interior I was put on this new COVID-19 Task Force to work in conjunction with our Ministry of Health. We have worked on our lockdown measures, we have worked shutting down ALL flights from our neighbouring nations and China, South Korea, Iran the UK, France and others. We have been conducting 20.000 tests, we now have the ability to test 100.000-200.000 peoples a week. We put our measures into place from basically day one, well ahead of ANYTHING America or the stupid British have done.
> 
> Because of ALL the peoples I have to deal with that now include our Health Workers, I have been already in self-isolation because I got a dry cough. I then had a test and tested Negative. During my time of self-isolation I was working from home, I was set up with a Ministry laptop with everything I needed on it and it was delivered to me via someone in a hazmat suit.
> 
> Last night because I do not trust China, I secured MILLIONS of new protective masks for our Health Workers, I bought them from a nation that is NOT China using our Ministry of Interior COVID-19 Emergency Fund that we set up weeks ago. As we have many of our peoples in other nations either working or just travelling, we have set up special Chartered Flights to get them home, one of these flights I have had diverted so they can take on board the new protective masks I bought and we will get these masks later today and they will be distributed to more of our Health Workers.
> 
> So I don't need morons like YOU telling me about COVID-19 or WHAT to do OR WHAT NOT to do. While you are probably sitting in your basement posting increasingly stupid things I have been and ARE working 18 hour days in my duty to assist in protecting our nation and our peoples, and this includes now working Saturday AND Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice I am literally on the Front Lines assisting fighting COVID-19 and the Troll Dr. Love thinks this is funny, what low common denominators Leftists are.
> 
> Dr. Love is probably sitting in his basement dribbling over himself, while peoples like ME through our sense of PUBLIC DUTY are literally on the Front Lines doing our best to protect peoples and also I add doing our best to calm all the hysteria because the general hysteria is NOT helping and in cases is making our job more difficult.
> 
> BTW I have just coordinated another FREE delivery of Food and Essentials Care Packages that we are providing every week to our most vulnerable peoples, I have just sent out the message to deliver more than 400,000 of these packages, they will arrive to these peoples between 6PM-8PM tonight. We have more than 600,000 peoples, both ordinary peoples and our Military Reserve delivering these things. I add that I am myself in our Military Reserve.
> 
> What are the Leftist Trolls doing? ZERO, only posting Cheerleading posts on forums supporting China and the Chinese, Cheerleading for more draconian measures that will CRASH the Western Economy and calling EVERYONE a racist who does NOT lick the filthy Chinese buttocks. Total sewer filth, they should ALL fuck off and go to China considering their love-in with the Chinese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your efforts during a really challenging time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am happy to do my duty to the best of my ability.
Click to expand...


And in that you are a saint.  Stay strong, be well and be careful.
Also, it's good to see you here in the new format, flawed as it is.


----------



## Pogo

Sun Devil 92 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TRUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TRUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TTTTTRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


You should get that cough looked at.  Does not sound good.


----------



## colfax_m

JGalt said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.
Click to expand...

 
Doubt it. Concomitant infection is not terribly common and our standard practice has us testing both simultaneously.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but 70 years ago because of Polio ONE THIRD of the WORLD was not shut down, ONE THIRD of the WORLD's businesses were not put also into lockdown. Peoples were NOT ordered to stay at home and ONLY go out for food or medicine or risk arrest. The ENTIRE Western Economy was NOT about to be sacrificed because a TINY MINORITY got Polio etc
> 
> So there is ZERO comparison between NOW and 70 years ago. Your Straw Man is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right- Coronavirus is on track to kill far more Americans than Polio was killing each year.
Click to expand...


Don't be hysterical, we already know that the regular flu kills more peoples every year and yet we do not lockdown one third of the world because of that. Personally the blame for all the hysteria is ALL at the feet of the World MSM, this is why everyone has had EVERYTHING from irrational Panic Buying to Heathcare Phonelines being SWAMPED with hysterical morons DEMANDING COVID-19 tests when they had sneezed four times in four minutes. This is NOT helping, peoples like me on the Front Lines we NEED EVERYONE to remain CALM, the MSM are not only a public menace they are becoming a public danger during these exceptionally difficult times.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but 70 years ago because of Polio ONE THIRD of the WORLD was not shut down, ONE THIRD of the WORLD's businesses were not put also into lockdown. Peoples were NOT ordered to stay at home and ONLY go out for food or medicine or risk arrest. The ENTIRE Western Economy was NOT about to be sacrificed because a TINY MINORITY got Polio etc
> 
> So there is ZERO comparison between NOW and 70 years ago. Your Straw Man is a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right- Coronavirus is on track to kill far more Americans than Polio was killing each year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be hysterical, we already know that the regular flu kills more peoples every year and yet we do not lockdown one third of the world because of that. Personally the blame for all the hysteria is ALL at the feet of the World MSM, this is why everyone has had EVERYTHING from irrational Panic Buying to Heathcare Phonelines being SWAMPED with hysterical morons DEMANDING COVID-19 tests when they had sneezed four times in four minutes. This is NOT helping, peoples like me on the Front Lines we NEED EVERYONE to remain CALM, the MSM are not only a public menace they are becoming a public danger during these exceptionally difficult times.
Click to expand...


What front line are you on?


----------



## keepitreal

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...


*In 2017, an average of 7,708 deaths occurred each day.* *January, February, and December* were the months with the highest average daily number of deaths (*8,478, 8,351, and 8,344,* respectively). *June, July, and August *were the months with the lowest average daily number of deaths (*7,298, 7,157, and 7,158,* respectively).

*QuickStats: Average Daily Number of Deaths,* by Month 
— United States, 2017*


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but 70 years ago because of Polio ONE THIRD of the WORLD was not shut down, ONE THIRD of the WORLD's businesses were not put also into lockdown. Peoples were NOT ordered to stay at home and ONLY go out for food or medicine or risk arrest. The ENTIRE Western Economy was NOT about to be sacrificed because a TINY MINORITY got Polio etc
> 
> So there is ZERO comparison between NOW and 70 years ago. Your Straw Man is a failure.
Click to expand...

That's because Polio, unlike COVID-19, is not an airborne disease. It's spread by fecal matter containing the virus. Back then, a method employed to reduce the spread was to close beaches and pools since it was believed contaminated fecal matter could get into water. Today, a method employed to reduce the spread of COVID-19 is to put some distance between people.


----------



## KissMy

Zander said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
Click to expand...

Post a video of you licking NYC subway handrails, or are afraid ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Well,

The CuomoVirus is still working it's sad magic up in the NorthEast.

New York and New Jersey have 10,500 new cases.  

Deaths from NY and NY right now are at 60%.


----------



## Andylusion

citygator said:


> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.



Um... I'm as conservative as you can get.  Not racist.  Don't believe it's a conspiracy.

I think part of the problem, is that the left-wing is utterly immoral and lies constantly.     In fact, you saying that conservatives are racists, is part of that whole immoral standard those on the left have, without any integrity.

And of course the examples are endless.   For every one troll you find on here, who spouts off racists nonsense, not because he's conservative, but rather because.... he's a troll....  for every one example of him, there are a dozen examples where the left is just flat out intentionally evil.

Jessie Smollett, Bret Kavanough, Convington Kids, Russia-Trump, and on and on.

Even just recently...


So on the one hand you have left-wingers screaming that Trump isn't doing enough, that he's isn't helping the shortage of medical supplies, and conservatives are terrible and not helping.

So here Trump sends out a call to help, and a Christian conservative, converts more than 3/4ths of his entire manufacturing to make masks, for which there is a critical shortage...

And what does the evil immoral left do?

"Trump is terrible for having this guy at a press conference, and this is terrible!"

What are we to conclude from this?

The left-wing is full of lies, and evil.  So when you decry that people tend to not believe the media, when the media is full of endless left-wing liars that never tell the truth, and can't even be decent enough to applaud a guy for converting his company over to making masks during a mask shortage....

Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing.   They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more.   Now you are whining people don't believe?   Whose fault is that?

This is why you should tell the truth, and when people do good things, you should applaud them, instead of decrying them.   It makes them evil and immoral, and that's on them, when no one believes them when they talk.


----------



## Contumacious

colfax_m said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The worst case of abuse of the truth concerning this virus has been in Italy *where over 88% of alleged deaths due to coronavirus were misattributed. In other words, 9 out of every 10 deaths in Italy stated as due to coronavirus are likely false. For more information about the Italian scam, see these links here, here, here, and here. If things continue as of late, the U.S. will be the next country to completely shut down, claiming death numbers that are also extremely misleading, and in fact could be outright lies.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t heard of Lee Rockwell before this but his articles keep popping up.
> 
> This guy does not know what he’s talking about.
Click to expand...



The Parasitic/Socialist Axis always protecting their scam


----------



## LoneLaugher

Andylusion said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... I'm as conservative as you can get.  Not racist.  Don't believe it's a conspiracy.
> 
> I think part of the problem, is that the left-wing is utterly immoral and lies constantly.     In fact, you saying that conservatives are racists, is part of that whole immoral standard those on the left have, without any integrity.
> 
> And of course the examples are endless.   For every one troll you find on here, who spouts off racists nonsense, not because he's conservative, but rather because.... he's a troll....  for every one example of him, there are a dozen examples where the left is just flat out intentionally evil.
> 
> Jessie Smollett, Bret Kavanough, Convington Kids, Russia-Trump, and on and on.
> 
> Even just recently...
> 
> 
> So on the one hand you have left-wingers screaming that Trump isn't doing enough, that he's isn't helping the shortage of medical supplies, and conservatives are terrible and not helping.
> 
> So here Trump sends out a call to help, and a Christian conservative, converts more than 3/4ths of his entire manufacturing to make masks, for which there is a critical shortage...
> 
> And what does the evil immoral left do?
> 
> "Trump is terrible for having this guy at a press conference, and this is terrible!"
> 
> What are we to conclude from this?
> 
> The left-wing is full of lies, and evil.  So when you decry that people tend to not believe the media, when the media is full of endless left-wing liars that never tell the truth, and can't even be decent enough to applaud a guy for converting his company over to making masks during a mask shortage....
> 
> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing.   They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more.   Now you are whining people don't believe?   Whose fault is that?
> 
> This is why you should tell the truth, and when people do good things, you should applaud them, instead of decrying them.   It makes them evil and immoral, and that's on them, when no one believes them when they talk.
Click to expand...


Damn. You can whine with the best of em’.


----------



## Andylusion

LoneLaugher said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... I'm as conservative as you can get.  Not racist.  Don't believe it's a conspiracy.
> 
> I think part of the problem, is that the left-wing is utterly immoral and lies constantly.     In fact, you saying that conservatives are racists, is part of that whole immoral standard those on the left have, without any integrity.
> 
> And of course the examples are endless.   For every one troll you find on here, who spouts off racists nonsense, not because he's conservative, but rather because.... he's a troll....  for every one example of him, there are a dozen examples where the left is just flat out intentionally evil.
> 
> Jessie Smollett, Bret Kavanough, Convington Kids, Russia-Trump, and on and on.
> 
> Even just recently...
> 
> 
> So on the one hand you have left-wingers screaming that Trump isn't doing enough, that he's isn't helping the shortage of medical supplies, and conservatives are terrible and not helping.
> 
> So here Trump sends out a call to help, and a Christian conservative, converts more than 3/4ths of his entire manufacturing to make masks, for which there is a critical shortage...
> 
> And what does the evil immoral left do?
> 
> "Trump is terrible for having this guy at a press conference, and this is terrible!"
> 
> What are we to conclude from this?
> 
> The left-wing is full of lies, and evil.  So when you decry that people tend to not believe the media, when the media is full of endless left-wing liars that never tell the truth, and can't even be decent enough to applaud a guy for converting his company over to making masks during a mask shortage....
> 
> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing.   They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more.   Now you are whining people don't believe?   Whose fault is that?
> 
> This is why you should tell the truth, and when people do good things, you should applaud them, instead of decrying them.   It makes them evil and immoral, and that's on them, when no one believes them when they talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. You can whine with the best of em’.
Click to expand...


If speaking truth, is whining... then yes.   If speaking truth, is whining, I wish more people on the left would whine a lot more, instead of lying constantly.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.

What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!


----------



## dblack

BoSoxGal said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
Click to expand...


Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".


----------



## BoSoxGal

dblack said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
Click to expand...

Was that Bob Odenkirk of Better Call Saul fame who walked in with a crab attached to his nose?!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Andylusion said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... I'm as conservative as you can get.  Not racist.  Don't believe it's a conspiracy.
> 
> I think part of the problem, is that the left-wing is utterly immoral and lies constantly.     In fact, you saying that conservatives are racists, is part of that whole immoral standard those on the left have, without any integrity.
> 
> And of course the examples are endless.   For every one troll you find on here, who spouts off racists nonsense, not because he's conservative, but rather because.... he's a troll....  for every one example of him, there are a dozen examples where the left is just flat out intentionally evil.
> 
> Jessie Smollett, Bret Kavanough, Convington Kids, Russia-Trump, and on and on.
> 
> Even just recently...
> 
> 
> So on the one hand you have left-wingers screaming that Trump isn't doing enough, that he's isn't helping the shortage of medical supplies, and conservatives are terrible and not helping.
> 
> So here Trump sends out a call to help, and a Christian conservative, converts more than 3/4ths of his entire manufacturing to make masks, for which there is a critical shortage...
> 
> And what does the evil immoral left do?
> 
> "Trump is terrible for having this guy at a press conference, and this is terrible!"
> 
> What are we to conclude from this?
> 
> The left-wing is full of lies, and evil.  So when you decry that people tend to not believe the media, when the media is full of endless left-wing liars that never tell the truth, and can't even be decent enough to applaud a guy for converting his company over to making masks during a mask shortage....
> 
> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing.   They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more.   Now you are whining people don't believe?   Whose fault is that?
> 
> This is why you should tell the truth, and when people do good things, you should applaud them, instead of decrying them.   It makes them evil and immoral, and that's on them, when no one believes them when they talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. You can whine with the best of em’.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If speaking truth, is whining... then yes.   If speaking truth, is whining, I wish more people on the left would whine a lot more, instead of lying constantly.
Click to expand...


Shhhhh! We have to stop the drug cartels! Stay on message!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Andylusion said:


> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing. They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more. Now you are whining people don't believe?


You sound like a fucking moron. But the fun part of your post is how you conflated highly educated people and scientists with the term "left wing". That's the closest you have come to saying anything factual in quite a while.


----------



## dblack

BoSoxGal said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that Bob Odenkirk of Better Call Saul fame who walked in with a crab attached to his nose?!
Click to expand...


Yes it was! I noticed the same thing. Apparently he used to be a writer for SNL.


----------



## The Original Tree

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...



This whole lockdown is a con game.  Next will be apps on everyone’s cell phone so they can openly track where every single person on this planet is at any time, and with that like they aren’t already doing this, listening in to your conversations, and spying on you through your phone.


----------



## Andylusion

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing. They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more. Now you are whining people don't believe?
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a fucking moron. But the fun part of your post is how you conflated highly educated people and scientists with the term "left wing". That's the closest you have come to saying anything factual in quite a while.
Click to expand...


Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.

And we know how highly educated you people are....









						Lori Loughlin and Felicity Huffman among dozens charged in college bribery scheme
					

Prosecutors charge 50 people in a $25 million scheme to help wealthy Americans buy their children's way into elite schools including Yale, Georgetown and Stanford




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Bought your way in, arrogant on your way out? 

Dumbest people I've ever met are left-wing loons with a degree.
Remember this?









						Opinion | Dubya's Double Dip? (Published 2002)
					

Paul Krugman Op-Ed column on role of American consumers who have rushed into fray, fending off recession's worst effects time and again; suggests that recession of 2001 was not typical postwar slump but prewar-style recession, 'morning after' brought on by irrational exuberance; says Fed needs...




					www.nytimes.com
				




*To fight this recession the Fed needs more than a snapback; it needs soaring household spending to offset moribund business investment. And to do that, as Paul McCulley of Pimco put it, Alan Greenspan needs to create a housing bubble to replace the Nasdaq bubble.  -Paul Krugman*

Smartest total idiots in the world, are all left-wingers.

Need more proof?  Read your own posts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Andylusion said:


> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.


^^

Trump cultist wit

Sharp as a marble


----------



## Toro

WTF is wrong with you people?

The cause of death may not be COVID-19 directly.  But they wouldn't have died had the COVID-19 pandemic not occurred.

FFS.


----------



## Toro

Hey, anybody thinking that COVID-19 isn't a serious pandemic, go lick all the poles in common areas in your city.  Then go and give as many parents and grandparents you have great big hugs for minutes on end.  Come back to us in a month or so.  Otherwise STFU, low-IQ retards.

God, you people are dumber than sacks of hammers.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


I have a brother with COPD.  He will die of it eventually.

But he will die of it sooner if he's exposed to it because the anti-bodies in his immune system will be diverted from COPD to COVID-19.

God, what a fucking idiotic partisan anti-science moronic OP this is.


----------



## Doc7505

JGalt said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.
Click to expand...



What we need is to have Chuckie Schumer, Nancy Pelosi,  and Adam Schiff explain that to the people.:









						Schumer on Coronavirus: 'We Are Very Worried About the President’s Incompetence'
					

Tuesday on CSPAN,  Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) said the Democrats were worried about President Donald Trump's "incompetence and lack of focus" regarding the fight against the spread of coronavirus. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com
				









						Trending Politics
					

Trump News, and Breaking News Updated 24/7




					trendingpolitics.com
				












						Donna Brazile, Nancy Pelosi: Politics First, Saving America from Pandemic Last
					

Donna Brazile, Nancy Pelosi: Politics First, Saving America from Pandemic Last, Coronavirus, Politics, Democrats, Media




					canadafreepress.com
				












						Adam Schiff Skewers Trump for Deeming Virus "A Public Relations Problem"
					

He spoke to The Journal about the Coronavirus and the White House's response.




					jewishjournal.com
				









						thewashingtonsentinel.com
					

This domain may be for sale!



					thewashingtonsentinel.com


----------



## beagle9

Angelo said:


>


Yes the leftist power structure is out of control it seems, and undoubtedly they need to be watched for abuse very closely now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the leftist power structure is out of control it seems, and undoubtedly they need to be watched for abuse very closely now.
Click to expand...

Oh shut your dicklicker, as if you watched the video....


----------



## beagle9

Contumacious said:


> *Covid-19’s Meant to be a New Black Death, But in Britain no More People Are Dying Than NORMAL*
> *What does this say about the virus?*
> 
> But even when Covid-19 deaths are recorded, we have seen how it could be that people are dying _with _coronavirus rather than_ dying of_ it. This concept is easy enough to understand, and it encourages one to take a closer look at the breakdown of deaths across an entire society. The more you follow this rabbit hole down, the more interesting the numbers become. It may be somewhat morbid, but it is nonetheless very important.
> 
> The most popular two articles on the website of _The Spectator_ over the weekend were by Dr John Lee, a recently retired NHS consultant and professor of pathology. He remarks that ‘’_we have yet to see any statistical evidence for excess deaths, in any part of the world_’’.
> 
> To check this out, I looked at the British government’s own statistics on total deaths registered weekly across the UK. It shows that in the week ending on the 8th of March 2019, 10,898 people died in total in the UK. This year, in the week ending the 6th of March 2020, the equivalent figure was almost identical: 10,895. Make of that what you will. Statistics are currently available up to March 20, and while there is a lag between the spread of the virus and the resulting deaths, so far only about 1 percent of all mortalities bear any relation to coronavirus, and there is no visible spike. If nothing else, it helps to view the extent of the crisis in proportion – thousands of people die each week, and from the long-term view what we are seeing is not a plague, but a blip.
> 
> So when all is said and done, will any additional people die of the coronavirus? And what is meant by extra or additional?


The question also could be, would the person have lived longer (with their pre-existing conditions), up until the corona virus came along to deliver the final blow ??


----------



## beagle9

DrLove said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, then why wasn't the Spanish Flu called the Kansas flu - Where it originated?
Click to expand...

Go look it up and let us know.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the leftist power structure is out of control it seems, and undoubtedly they need to be watched for abuse very closely now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut your dicklicker, as if you watched the video....
Click to expand...

Listen you, if you want to talk like some kind of scum bag straight out of hell, then I got absolutely nothing to say back to you. If you do it again you will be reported. I don't know who you think you are, but you are talking to the wrong one with that kind of scumbag talk. Just know that YOU are the one making yourself a complete scumbag with that kind of talk, and not anyone else. Now grow up. If I attacked you like that then ok, but I don't live in a scumbag world like that, so either control your disgusting behavior or get reported. Understand ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Listen you, if you want to talk like some kind of scum bag straight out of hell, then I got absolutely nothing to say back to you.


Good. It's my lucky day.


----------



## beagle9

LoneLaugher said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
Click to expand...

Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.


----------



## hjmick

And yet here we are...









						Italy’s Coronavirus Death Toll Is Far Higher Than Reported
					

Italy is undercounting thousands of deaths caused by the virus in the areas worst hit by the pandemic, a WSJ analysis shows, indicating the human toll may end up being much greater than official data indicate.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## otto105

Zander said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
Click to expand...


Sadly, modeling says your wrong.


----------



## Andylusion

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
Click to expand...

^^^^^
Left-wing sociopaths.

TDS much?


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
Click to expand...


We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
Click to expand...

And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?


----------



## otto105

Andylusion said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
Click to expand...


After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.


----------



## Leo123

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

As I have posted many times lately, Italy counts all deaths as covid casualties.


----------



## dblack

beagle9 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?
Click to expand...

What??


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
Click to expand...

Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??
Click to expand...

What do you mean what ?


----------



## Andylusion

otto105 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.

TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.


----------



## dblack

beagle9 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what ?
Click to expand...

I mean your comment made no fucking sense. Can you rephrase it in English?


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean your comment made no fucking sense. Can you rephrase it in English?
Click to expand...

Really ??? No I'll leave it Spanish, so figure it out.


----------



## dblack

beagle9 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean your comment made no fucking sense. Can you rephrase it in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really ??? No I'll leave it Spanish, so figure it out.
Click to expand...


I figgered you didn't have an actual point. But thanks for playing.


----------



## beagle9

dblack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody EVER dies from a virus you dumb fuck; they ALWAYS die from complications of hosting the virus - viral pneumonia, secondary bacterial pneumonia, ARDS, cytokine storm-induced sepsis, organ failure, encephalitis, heart failure, etc.
> 
> What a fucking tin foil hat wearing, science-denying moron you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching them desperately reaching for excuses always reminds me of this old skit from SNL. It wasn't all that funny, but perfectly captures the dogged determination the singled-minded "denier".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you say this while ignoring others on the other side, otherwise who are hyping it all if that's what one could call it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean your comment made no fucking sense. Can you rephrase it in English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really ??? No I'll leave it Spanish, so figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figgered you didn't have an actual point. But thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

Glad I was helpful.


----------



## otto105

beagle9 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
Click to expand...


So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?


----------



## otto105

Andylusion said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
Click to expand...



That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.

You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up. 

But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.


----------



## Andylusion

otto105 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
Click to expand...


There you go right there.    TDS. 

Ok, prove your claim.   Provide the exact quote where Trump called all Mexicans animals.

Do that, and I'll accept your claims.

Can't do that... then you right here, right now, provided conclusive proof that your entire ideology is TDS.


----------



## Leo123

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
Click to expand...

But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
Click to expand...

Because China lied. We all were trying to understand what was happening in China, but the reports were skewed, so Trump took action to stop travel from the area until better information could be learned, and as a safety measure.

I was somewhat unlearned and very skeptical at first, and thought to myself hmmm hopefully this won't be to bad here, but then I began monitoring it more and more and more, and began learning more and more as we all learned along together over time about it. Trump has been doing an outstanding job learning it, and responding to it. Go Trump.


----------



## dblack

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
Click to expand...


I'm a bona fide TDSer, and I applauded Trump for the Chinese travel ban. So, at least in one case, you're quite wrong. It bought us time. We squandered that time, but it was the right move.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
Click to expand...

Downplaying or learning like everyone about it ? There is a difference. Trump's job is to keep the peace, and keep people calm. So far so good. Just wish the liberal media would follow suit.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Leo123 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
Click to expand...


None of that is true.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
Click to expand...

Are you lying ? Trump didn't call MEXICAN's animals, other than the ones in which the shoe fit on.


----------



## otto105

Andylusion said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go right there.    TDS.
> 
> Ok, prove your claim.   Provide the exact quote where Trump called all Mexicans animals.
> 
> Do that, and I'll accept your claims.
> 
> Can't do that... then you right here, right now, provided conclusive proof that your entire ideology is TDS.
Click to expand...


"When Mexico sends it people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people," 

"You have people come in and I'm not just saying Mexicans, I'm talking about people that are from all over, that are killers and rapists and they're coming to this country," 

"The Mexican government is much smarter, much sharper, much more cunning. They send the bad ones over because they don't want to pay for them. They don't want to take care of them,"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bruce Daniels said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
Click to expand...

Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

otto105 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go right there.    TDS.
> 
> Ok, prove your claim.   Provide the exact quote where Trump called all Mexicans animals.
> 
> Do that, and I'll accept your claims.
> 
> Can't do that... then you right here, right now, provided conclusive proof that your entire ideology is TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When Mexico sends it people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people,"
> 
> "You have people come in and I'm not just saying Mexicans, I'm talking about people that are from all over, that are killers and rapists and they're coming to this country,"
> 
> "The Mexican government is much smarter, much sharper, much more cunning. They send the bad ones over because they don't want to pay for them. They don't want to take care of them,"
Click to expand...

He is correct. Nothing wrong with that comment.


----------



## Leo123

LoneLaugher said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that is true.
Click to expand...

Which part isn't true, specifically?  

"On Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci indicated that the Trump administration's decision to restrict travel from China in January slowed the spread of the Wuhan flu in the United States.
The president's actions were criticized shortly after he issued that order.
Those criticisms are similar to those made about other Trump immigration initiatives, in particular with respect to the construction of barriers along the Southwest border, the public charge rule, and "Remain in Mexico".
"On ABC News "This Week" on Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) at the National Institutes of Health, indicated that the Trump administration's early decision to ban most travel from China slowed the spread of the Wuhan flu in the United States. Of course, the president was criticized six weeks ago when he made that decision, but that is all too unfortunately to be expected when it comes to Donald Trump and immigration. 

Dr. Fauci: Trump China Restrictions Slowed Spread of the Wuhan Flu"


----------



## otto105

Leo123 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part isn't true, specifically?
> 
> "On Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci indicated that the Trump administration's decision to restrict travel from China in January slowed the spread of the Wuhan flu in the United States.
> The president's actions were criticized shortly after he issued that order.
> Those criticisms are similar to those made about other Trump immigration initiatives, in particular with respect to the construction of barriers along the Southwest border, the public charge rule, and "Remain in Mexico".
> "On ABC News "This Week" on Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) at the National Institutes of Health, indicated that the Trump administration's early decision to ban most travel from China slowed the spread of the Wuhan flu in the United States. Of course, the president was criticized six weeks ago when he made that decision, but that is all too unfortunately to be expected when it comes to Donald Trump and immigration.
> 
> Dr. Fauci: Trump China Restrictions Slowed Spread of the Wuhan Flu"
Click to expand...


He partially shuts the door to China travel and you fucking sycophants tout it like he built the Great Wall of China.

What he really did was...

1.    "We have it totally under control. It's one person coming in from China, and we have it under control. It's going to be just fine." (*January 22*)

2.    "We pretty much shut it down coming in from China." (*February 2*)

3.    "The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!" (*February 22*)

4.    "We're going very substantially down, not up. ... We have it so well under control. I mean, we really have done a very good job." (*February 26*)

5.    "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It's a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for. And we'll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." (*February 26)*

6.    "It's going to disappear. One day —it's like a miracle — it will disappear. And from our shores, we — you know, it could get worse before it gets better. It could maybe go away. We'll see what happens. Nobody really knows." (*February 27*)

7.    "No, I'm not concerned at all. No, I'm not. No, we've done a great job." (*March 8*)

8.    "So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year. Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 death. Think about that!" (*March 9*)

9.    "This is a very contagious virus. It's incredible. But it's something we have tremendous control of." (*March 15*)

10.   "I don't believe you need 40,000 or 30,000 ventilators. You know, you're going to major hospitals sometimes, they'll have two ventilators. And now, all of a sudden, they're saying, can we order 30,000 ventilators?" (*March 27*)

11.   "You call it germ, you can call it a flu. You can call it a virus. You can call it many different names. I'm not sure anybody knows what it is." (*March 27)*


He made all those statements while he was receiving intelligence reports about a possible pandemic from the virus here in American. Of course, now he says that, "I knew it was a pandemic before anyone..."


----------



## Marion Morrison

Syriusly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NOT this over reaction to SARS which was also a Coronavirus.
> 
> Usually every five minutes Leftists are screaming about Muh Civil Liberties, notice during this locking down of ONE THIRD of the world the Leftists are NOT screaming NOW about Muh Civil Liberties. They are EMBRACING the mass loss of freedom, INCLUDING their OWN which illustrates that Leftism is a mental illness.
> 
> That this COVID-19 thing is being used as an EXCUSE to DENY the most BASIC of Civil Liberties and that peoples are effectively under House Arrest and are only allowed to go out for food or medicine and then on ORDER they must return to their prison or else risk being ARRESTED for violation of the lockdown.
> 
> No Leftists instead of screaming about the trashing of the most basic Civil Liberties they are doing the opposite and are demanding that the lockdown is made even MORE extreme.
> 
> This just illustrates that Leftists WANT to live in a combination of "1984" and "Brave New World" that the future Leftists WANT is a Totalitarian State....and they CALL Rightists the Fascists! Well WHO is DEMANDING what is basically Fascism now? Yes the Leftists, it's only Rightists who are concerned about this disturbing situation that ONE THIRD of the world is now EXISTING under because of the hysterical over reaction to the COVID-19 situation.
> 
> We knew already that THIS is the TYPE of world Leftists lust after, we knew this already from other things they have supported and support like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to Freedom of Expression, like TRASHING the HUMAN RIGHT to have even an OPINION that differs from THEIR OPINION etc.
> 
> We knew what the Slippery Slope to Totalitarian was and well here it is, ALL they have to do is use something like the hysteria about COVID-19 to shut DOWN ONE THIRD of the world, to SHUT DOWN businesses without ANY thought of the catastrophic economic damage this is going to do to nations and peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70 years ago Lucy and her fellow travellers were saying this about Polio and the polio vaccine.
Click to expand...

You were there 70 years ago? I doubt any of you were.


----------



## BoSoxGal

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
Click to expand...

It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
Click to expand...


The derp, almost so strong I cannot handle it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

otto105 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
Click to expand...

Get back to me when you're starving in a month, dumbshit. Sometimes there's frivolous things, and sometimes there's serious business. You don't know what serious business is, boy.


----------



## IM2

tigerred59 said:


> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*


HELL YEAH. Tell it sister! Go on into New York, hug and kiss all the New Yorkers you can find and then tell us about the experience.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
Click to expand...


Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.


----------



## Andylusion

otto105 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go right there.    TDS.
> 
> Ok, prove your claim.   Provide the exact quote where Trump called all Mexicans animals.
> 
> Do that, and I'll accept your claims.
> 
> Can't do that... then you right here, right now, provided conclusive proof that your entire ideology is TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When Mexico sends it people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people,"
> 
> "You have people come in and I'm not just saying Mexicans, I'm talking about people that are from all over, that are killers and rapists and they're coming to this country,"
> 
> "The Mexican government is much smarter, much sharper, much more cunning. They send the bad ones over because they don't want to pay for them. They don't want to take care of them,"
Click to expand...


I love this... you just blew yourself up, in two posts.

Left-winger "trump has called ALL Mexican people animals"

Me: "ok prove it and I'll admit you are right"

Left-winger quotes from Trump "And some, I assume, are good people,"

*EXPLOSION"

Absolute, concrete, undeniable proof of Trump Derangement Syndrome straight from a left-winger himself... illustrated in 2 posts.

You sir, are hereby certified with terminal TDS.


----------



## Mercurialmind

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

With?  As in I went to the moves "with" my friend?  We are all aware that the virus exacerbates underlying conditions so common sense dictates that the person might not have died  if not for the affect the virus had on the underlying condition.


Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


----------



## otto105

Marion Morrison said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to me when you're starving in a month, dumbshit. Sometimes there's frivolous things, and sometimes there's serious business. You don't know what serious business is, boy.
Click to expand...


Serious business is what is happening in our country now and you still lick the boots of an orange April fool.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
Click to expand...

Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
Click to expand...

Exactly how am I going to get dead? Sup, bitch? What happens after my meager supplies you killed me for run out? You're fucked, that's what.
PS: I have no plans on dying. Do you have a .40 caliber carbine to kill me? If not? I'll probably be OK.

If you do, I might still be OK. I ain't the one to fuck with. I can make things an absolute nightmare for those trying to kill me and mine.

I have killed 7 Diamondbacks. 5 with a shovel, the other 2 with guns.

You ain't no Diamondback killer like me. I whop it the head with a shovel.
They smell like dead people and worse.


----------



## otto105

Andylusion said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go right there.    TDS.
> 
> Ok, prove your claim.   Provide the exact quote where Trump called all Mexicans animals.
> 
> Do that, and I'll accept your claims.
> 
> Can't do that... then you right here, right now, provided conclusive proof that your entire ideology is TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When Mexico sends it people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people,"
> 
> "You have people come in and I'm not just saying Mexicans, I'm talking about people that are from all over, that are killers and rapists and they're coming to this country,"
> 
> "The Mexican government is much smarter, much sharper, much more cunning. They send the bad ones over because they don't want to pay for them. They don't want to take care of them,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this... you just blew yourself up, in two posts.
> 
> Left-winger "trump has called ALL Mexican people animals"
> 
> Me: "ok prove it and I'll admit you are right"
> 
> Left-winger " And some, I assume, are good people,"
> 
> *EXPLOSION"
> 
> Absolute, concrete, undeniable proof of Trump Derangement Syndrome straight from a left-winger himself... illustrated in 2 posts.
> 
> You sir, are hereby certified with terminal TDS.
> 
> View attachment 318149
Click to expand...



I assume that some of your posts aren't about Mexican murderers, rapists and bad hombres but I could be wrong.


----------



## Andylusion

otto105 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what you sound like in every post of yours I have ever read.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Trump cultist wit
> 
> Sharp as a marble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^
> Left-wing sociopaths.
> 
> TDS much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After 8 years of Obama Derangement Syndrome that's fucking funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, there were some ODS people, for sure.  But I never saw a right-winger do anything like defending MS13, because Trump called them Animals, which they are.   Never saw any right-wingers doing what I saw yesterday, where a company switched over their manufacturing to medical masks, and have the left-wing freak out about it.
> 
> TDS is practically your party platform now.   The only thing I can think of that Demcrap left-wing trash stands for, is TDS.  You don't have anything else.  Nothing.  Just "TRUMP SUCKS!"... that's it.  You don't have anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking funny. trump has called ALL Mexican people animals, then tried to cover it with gang speak. President Obama took out OBL and conservatives bitched about.
> 
> You conservatives have spent 18+ years in Clinton Derangement Syndrome and it shows no sign of letting up.
> 
> But you, keep licking those trump boots sycophant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go right there.    TDS.
> 
> Ok, prove your claim.   Provide the exact quote where Trump called all Mexicans animals.
> 
> Do that, and I'll accept your claims.
> 
> Can't do that... then you right here, right now, provided conclusive proof that your entire ideology is TDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When Mexico sends it people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people,"
> 
> "You have people come in and I'm not just saying Mexicans, I'm talking about people that are from all over, that are killers and rapists and they're coming to this country,"
> 
> "The Mexican government is much smarter, much sharper, much more cunning. They send the bad ones over because they don't want to pay for them. They don't want to take care of them,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this... you just blew yourself up, in two posts.
> 
> Left-winger "trump has called ALL Mexican people animals"
> 
> Me: "ok prove it and I'll admit you are right"
> 
> Left-winger " And some, I assume, are good people,"
> 
> *EXPLOSION"
> 
> Absolute, concrete, undeniable proof of Trump Derangement Syndrome straight from a left-winger himself... illustrated in 2 posts.
> 
> You sir, are hereby certified with terminal TDS.
> 
> View attachment 318149
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that some of your posts aren't about Mexican murderers, rapists and bad hombres but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...


You assume correctly.  So did Trump.... didn't he 

By the way, even there, you still blew yourself up...

Trump- "When Mexico sends it people, they're not sending their best"

Implication, there are many best people in Mexico......   right?

How does either quote, this one or the prior, support your blithering claim "trump has called ALL Mexican people animals"?

In fact, the quotes you posted, prove the exact opposite.





TDS.   Sad to see this is all the left-wing has now.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how am I going to get dead? Sup, bitch? What happens after my meager supplies you killed me for run out? You're fucked, that's what.
> PS: I have no plans on dying. Do you have a .40 caliber carbine to kill me? If not? I'll probably be OK.
> 
> If you do, I might still be OK. I ain't the one to fuck with. I can make things an absolute nightmare for those trying to kill me and mine.
> 
> I have killed 7 Diamondbacks. 5 with a shovel, the other 2 with guns.
> 
> You ain't no Diamondback killer like me. I whop it the head with a shovel.
> They smell like dead people and worse.
Click to expand...

I won't need to kill you, you've got that covered on your own I suspect - lifestyle disease or derangement. I won't need your pantry pickings either because the food supply is going to be just fine. Shitloads of food no longer going to shuttered restaurants will keep grocery stores well stocked.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how am I going to get dead? Sup, bitch? What happens after my meager supplies you killed me for run out? You're fucked, that's what.
> PS: I have no plans on dying. Do you have a .40 caliber carbine to kill me? If not? I'll probably be OK.
> 
> If you do, I might still be OK. I ain't the one to fuck with. I can make things an absolute nightmare for those trying to kill me and mine.
> 
> I have killed 7 Diamondbacks. 5 with a shovel, the other 2 with guns.
> 
> You ain't no Diamondback killer like me. I whop it the head with a shovel.
> They smell like dead people and worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't need to kill you, you've got that covered on your own I suspect - lifestyle disease or derangement. I won't need your pantry pickings either because the food supply is going to be just fine. Shitloads of food no longer going to shuttered restaurants will keep grocery stores well stocked.
Click to expand...


You are out of supplies in 1 month, bet.
Keep on cheerleading your own demise though.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BoSoxGal said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
Click to expand...

I Am OK with the Wuhan Virus


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
Click to expand...

You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.


----------



## beagle9

otto105 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which part isn't true, specifically?
> 
> "On Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci indicated that the Trump administration's decision to restrict travel from China in January slowed the spread of the Wuhan flu in the United States.
> The president's actions were criticized shortly after he issued that order.
> Those criticisms are similar to those made about other Trump immigration initiatives, in particular with respect to the construction of barriers along the Southwest border, the public charge rule, and "Remain in Mexico".
> "On ABC News "This Week" on Sunday, Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) at the National Institutes of Health, indicated that the Trump administration's early decision to ban most travel from China slowed the spread of the Wuhan flu in the United States. Of course, the president was criticized six weeks ago when he made that decision, but that is all too unfortunately to be expected when it comes to Donald Trump and immigration.
> 
> Dr. Fauci: Trump China Restrictions Slowed Spread of the Wuhan Flu"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He partially shuts the door to China travel and you fucking sycophants tout it like he built the Great Wall of China.
> 
> What he really did was...
> 
> 1.    "We have it totally under control. It's one person coming in from China, and we have it under control. It's going to be just fine." (*January 22*)
> 
> 2.    "We pretty much shut it down coming in from China." (*February 2*)
> 
> 3.    "The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. We are in contact with everyone and all relevant countries. CDC & World Health have been working hard and very smart. Stock Market starting to look very good to me!" (*February 22*)
> 
> 4.    "We're going very substantially down, not up. ... We have it so well under control. I mean, we really have done a very good job." (*February 26*)
> 
> 5.    "This is a flu. This is like a flu. ... It's a little like the regular flu that we have flu shots for. And we'll essentially have a flu shot for this in a fairly quick manner." (*February 26)*
> 
> 6.    "It's going to disappear. One day —it's like a miracle — it will disappear. And from our shores, we — you know, it could get worse before it gets better. It could maybe go away. We'll see what happens. Nobody really knows." (*February 27*)
> 
> 7.    "No, I'm not concerned at all. No, I'm not. No, we've done a great job." (*March 8*)
> 
> 8.    "So last year 37,000 Americans died from the common Flu. It averages between 27,000 and 70,000 per year. Nothing is shut down, life & the economy go on. At this moment there are 546 confirmed cases of CoronaVirus, with 22 death. Think about that!" (*March 9*)
> 
> 9.    "This is a very contagious virus. It's incredible. But it's something we have tremendous control of." (*March 15*)
> 
> 10.   "I don't believe you need 40,000 or 30,000 ventilators. You know, you're going to major hospitals sometimes, they'll have two ventilators. And now, all of a sudden, they're saying, can we order 30,000 ventilators?" (*March 27*)
> 
> 11.   "You call it germ, you can call it a flu. You can call it a virus. You can call it many different names. I'm not sure anybody knows what it is." (*March 27)*
> 
> 
> He made all those statements while he was receiving intelligence reports about a possible pandemic from the virus here in American. Of course, now he says that, "I knew it was a pandemic before anyone..."
Click to expand...

Like we said, him like us, we were learning step by step, and week by week. No one is able to predict the outcomes nor can they now (not even your group). Easy to cast that blame while sitting on your own hands unable to know the future or outcomes on something like this, but we know what's going on. Trump is doing an outstanding job, and the left hates it. Ever get tired of looking uneducated when you speak, and looking like a partisan hack instead of someone who cares ? If so you should be a changing your ways to be more helpful instead of so resentful. Just sayin.


----------



## toobfreak

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

Zander, not only have I been predicting and expecting this, but it also doesn't surprise me that two of our renown leftist whackjobs here would vote DISLIKE upon the news that these deaths are NOT Covid caused.  Apparently they WANT people to die of the virus!


----------



## DrLove

beagle9 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, then why wasn't the Spanish Flu called the Kansas flu - Where it originated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look it up and let us know.
Click to expand...


I have - The Spanish Flue originated on a pig farm in Kansas. YOU look it up.


----------



## Zander

If you have Covid 19 and get in a fatal car accident in Italy, they list the cause of death as......... Covid 19.  

 That is why they have such a high death rate compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## Likkmee

A buddy(fellow coffee grower) just sent me this. Goofle tranzikatered.

* CNN Latest News: - * _ * Dr. Li Wenliang *, China's medical hero, who was punished for telling the truth about the Corona virus and then died of the same disease, had documented case files for research purposes. and in the archives he proposed a cure that would significantly decrease the impact of COVID - 19 Virus on the human body. The chemical * Methylxanthine *, * Theobromine * and * Theophylline * stimulate compounds that can prevent these viruses in humans with at least an average immune system. The most surprising thing is that these complex words that were so difficult for people in China to call are * COFFEE * in India, YES, our regular COFFEE has all these chemicals. The main methylxanthine in coffee is stimulant caffeine. Other methylxanthines found in COFFEE are two chemically similar compounds, theobromine and theophylline. The COFFEE plant creates these chemicals as a way to keep insects and other animals away. Who knew that the complete solution to this virus would be a simple cup of coffee and that is the reason why so many patients in China are being cured. Hospital staff in China started serving COFFEE to patients three times a day, and the effect is finally in * Wuhan *. Share this message with your friends and family to make them aware of this COFFEE blessing in your kitchen.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Zander said:


> If you have Covid 19 and get in a fatal car accident in Italy, they list the cause of death as......... Covid 19.
> 
> That is why they have such a high death rate compared to the rest of the world.


Liar. Moron. Loser.


----------



## CowboyTed

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Oh my god you can be an idiot at times...

Covid kills you immune system, you something else.

You know people who die of cancer usually don't die of cancer.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how am I going to get dead? Sup, bitch? What happens after my meager supplies you killed me for run out? You're fucked, that's what.
> PS: I have no plans on dying. Do you have a .40 caliber carbine to kill me? If not? I'll probably be OK.
> 
> If you do, I might still be OK. I ain't the one to fuck with. I can make things an absolute nightmare for those trying to kill me and mine.
> 
> I have killed 7 Diamondbacks. 5 with a shovel, the other 2 with guns.
> 
> You ain't no Diamondback killer like me. I whop it the head with a shovel.
> They smell like dead people and worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't need to kill you, you've got that covered on your own I suspect - lifestyle disease or derangement. I won't need your pantry pickings either because the food supply is going to be just fine. Shitloads of food no longer going to shuttered restaurants will keep grocery stores well stocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are out of supplies in 1 month, bet.
> Keep on cheerleading your own demise though.
Click to expand...

I’m sufficiently stocked to avoid the grocery store for the next 2 months and yet have adequate nutrition.

But I’ll have access to plenty of other goodies too because our supply chain is fine. There will be some impact but people won’t starve for lack of food - they’ll go hungry for the same reasons they always do, food insecurity based in poverty.


----------



## BoSoxGal

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
Click to expand...

400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.


----------



## CowboyTed

Andylusion said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're simply wrong, and the _Telegraph_ article you cited proves it. The virus was probably a contributing factor in most of the deaths in Italy. In other words, if they had not contracted covid-19, most of them would still be alive. Here are some extracts from the article:
> 
> _“The age of our patients in hospitals is substantially older - the median is 67, while in China it was 46,” Prof Ricciardi says. “So essentially the age distribution of our patients is squeezed to an older age and this is substantial in increasing the lethality.”
> 
> “On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity - many had two or three,” he says.
> 
> This does not mean that Covid-19 did not contribute to a patient's death, rather it demonstrates that Italy's fatality toll has surged as a large proportion of patients have underlying health conditions. Experts have also warned against making direct comparisons between countries due to discrepancies in testing.
> 
> But there are other factors that may have contributed to Italy’s fatality rates, experts say. This includes a high rate of smoking and pollution - the majority of deaths have been in the northern region Lombardy region, which is notorious for poor air quality._
> 
> You can read the whole article here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have so many coronavirus patients died in Italy?
> 
> 
> The country's high death toll is due to an ageing population, overstretched health system and the way fatalities are reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we're not going to argue with you.  Or at least I'm not.
> 
> The official from Italy said specifically that many of the people on the list, had died with Corona, not specifically because of Corona.   That means, exactly that.    The statistics coming out of Italy, are not excluding people who died from other causes.  Only that they had Corona.
> 
> If I have heart failure, and I die from heart failure, and I happen to have Corona when I die of heart failure...   Corona didn't do that.  Heart failure did.
> 
> So, I am inclined to believe that it is possible the numbers are exaggerated in Italy.  You disagree, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be possible, in your universe, if your already-compromised heart failed as the result of a cascading escalation of health issues which resulted from contracting covid-19, and that the virus CONTRIBUTED to your death? Do you claim that they are completely unrelated? You simply don't want to admit that this pandemic is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not put words in my mouth.  I never said the Pandemic isn't real.  You are just a liar that wants to claim others believe things they don't, because you have nothing of value to add to this conversation.
> 
> (how do you like it, when people make up stuff about you?)
> 
> Anything can contribute to your death.   If you get shot, and are dying, you could contract Corona just before being shot, or during your time in the hospital while dying.   That doesn't mean Corona killed you, over being shot.
> 
> That's all the guy from Italy was pointing out.
> 
> By any measure the death rate in Italy is extremely high, relative to the death rates we've seen from Corona elsewhere in the world.
> 
> That suggests two possibilities.
> 
> One, they are attributing far more to Corona, than people who are actually dying from Corona.
> 
> Two, socialized health care in Italy sucks many times worse than we could imagine.
> 
> Either of those are acceptable possibilities.
Click to expand...


Nope...

You are giving two choices when the obvious one is not stated...

You have no actual proof...

Italy has a very elderly population and had this Virus for weeks before they identified it
ITaly has one of the best health systems in the world and is ranked well higher than the US in almost every category...


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how am I going to get dead? Sup, bitch? What happens after my meager supplies you killed me for run out? You're fucked, that's what.
> PS: I have no plans on dying. Do you have a .40 caliber carbine to kill me? If not? I'll probably be OK.
> 
> If you do, I might still be OK. I ain't the one to fuck with. I can make things an absolute nightmare for those trying to kill me and mine.
> 
> I have killed 7 Diamondbacks. 5 with a shovel, the other 2 with guns.
> 
> You ain't no Diamondback killer like me. I whop it the head with a shovel.
> They smell like dead people and worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I won't need to kill you, you've got that covered on your own I suspect - lifestyle disease or derangement. I won't need your pantry pickings either because the food supply is going to be just fine. Shitloads of food no longer going to shuttered restaurants will keep grocery stores well stocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are out of supplies in 1 month, bet.
> Keep on cheerleading your own demise though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sufficiently stocked to avoid the grocery store for the next 2 months and yet have adequate nutrition.
> 
> But I’ll have access to plenty of other goodies too because our supply chain is fine. There will be some impact but people won’t starve for lack of food - they’ll go hungry for the same reasons they always do, food insecurity based in poverty.
Click to expand...


And that helps wage-earners who can't pay the rent in what manner? All the check-getters will be fine, they're all stocking up today, but the working people are fucked.

This is what the leftists want. My theory is that they think they'll be able to manipulate them with promise of free goodies afterwards. I'd like to think those workers would not fall for that, but after 2 decades worth of commies running the US education system, not sure any of them are very patriotic and love the USA.
Yeah, sure, there's a fuckton more laws now than when I was a kid, and the government jackboot is way heavier, but this is progress?

Being oppressed and limited is progress? Fuck that! 

Being an American in 1983 felt 3000% more free than being an American in 2020.


----------



## the other mike

BoSoxGal said:


> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.


Say hi to Dr Jill Stein and Uma Thurman for me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BoSoxGal said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
Click to expand...

I am in Brookline.


----------



## BoSoxGal

DrLove said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, then why wasn't the Spanish Flu called the Kansas flu - Where it originated?
Click to expand...

Watch. Learn.

American Experience | Influenza 1918 | Season 10 | Episode 5


----------



## DrLove

BoSoxGal said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zika is Racist!!
> Ebola- RACIST!!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Zika called the Brazilian virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we started calling the Chinese virus the Wuhan virus would that satisfy you? Or still RACIST!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, still racist. Why not call it the coronavirus, since that is its name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not it's name- it's actually Covid 19 and most have adopted that moniker.
> 
> Regardless, calling it the "Wuhan virus" or the "Chinese Virus"  is not racist. Chinese is not a race, it's a nation.
> 
> Pandemics have a long history of being named after their place of origin.  This is simply more Covfefe-16.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, then why wasn't the Spanish Flu called the Kansas flu - Where it originated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch. Learn.
> 
> American Experience | Influenza 1918 | Season 10 | Episode 5
Click to expand...


Read. Learn.


			https://www.kansas.com/news/local/article200880539.html


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
Click to expand...

How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?

I have a couple friends from Mass..

Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
Click to expand...

William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.

I should add that one of my personal disappointments with the pandemic is how it is going to impact all the events planned around here to commemorate the events of 1620. Nothing compared to the horrific loss of life and the destruction of folks’ economic lives, but just one more special human thing that will fall victim to the power of nature.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Cool, why don't you go to a bar or mall and make sure not to wash your hands until you've picked your nose and itched your eyes.  Then get back to us in a couple of weeks, if you can.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
Click to expand...

How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.

4-5 "greats" puts one's family before America was America.

My family came over in a trip just after Columbus.

Not to the New England area. To the land of skeeters and hot.
They were just farmers. No great works written.

3 "greats" in my family is before 1800.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you nuts think this thing is a hoax than take yourselves on a long vacation to NY city and have at it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.
Click to expand...


Um...See:


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
Click to expand...

Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.

And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.

Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
Click to expand...

Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron: Fuck you, yankee twat! 

Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.

You ain't superior to a damn thing. Come on down here so I can watch your blood boil. 

Yankees like you could not survive here if not for air conditioning.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
Click to expand...

Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.

(hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)

But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
> I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.
> 
> (hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)
> 
> But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.
Click to expand...

I am 7th generation Floridian, and many came before and after me. Actually, I am going to work around the hoarding. I need bleach soon, there's a 2 week window and a factory in town. Pretty sure I can find some bleach next week.
I wasn't discounting your stuff..just pointing out there's a different side to things. I am the owner of the bibles.
Being not that young these days, I am going to send them to a cousin's daughter, I think. Probably her grandma first, and then when she gets established she's the keeper.

This was discussed today. Between me, my cousin, and her mama.
It was decided that my cousin's daughter will be the keeper.

That could change, the older cousins might be better. Whoever will live long and keep the stuff intact and revere it for what it is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
> I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.
> 
> (hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)
> 
> But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.
Click to expand...


These are my ancestors. Only a 2nd generation American, I am.


----------



## Marion Morrison

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
> I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.
> 
> (hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)
> 
> But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are my ancestors. Only a 2nd generation American, I am.
> 
> View attachment 318318
Click to expand...

Welcome Ruski! As long as you left that Communism and Bolshevism behind.

I come from an entirely different world than that.

I come from you go out into the woods and make it.

My ancestors were settlers, pioneers.

Clear land, plant a garden, get some livestock.

I have the perfect solution to Covid-19 woes:

Open up Federal land, and give people 20 acres and a tractor!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response,


This really is peak cultism. How embarrassing.

CDC, February 25:









						CDC official warns Americans it's not a question of if coronavirus will spread, but when | CNN
					

One of the top officials at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention warned Americans on Tuesday that health experts foresee the novel coronavirus that has killed thousands spreading in the United States.




					www.google.com
				




Trump, February 26:

*Feb. 26:* “So we’re at the low level. As they get better, we take them off the list, so that we’re going to be pretty soon at only five people. And we could be at just one or two people over the next short period of time. So we’ve had very good luck.” — Trump at a White House briefing.

*Feb. 26:* “And again, when you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that’s a pretty good job we’ve done.” — Trump at a press conference.

.....

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
> I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.
> 
> (hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)
> 
> But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 7th generation Floridian, and many came before and after me. Actually, I am going to work around the hoarding. I need bleach soon, there's a 2 week window and a factory in town. Pretty sure I can find some bleach next week.
> I wasn't discounting your stuff..just pointing out there's a different side to things. I am the owner of the bibles.
> Being not that young these days, I am going to send them to a cousin's daughter, I think. Probably her grandma first, and then when she gets established she's the keeper.
> 
> This was discussed today. Between me, my cousin, and her mama.
> It was decided that my cousin's daughter will be the keeper.
> 
> That could change, the older cousins might be better. Whoever will live long and keep the stuff intact and revere it for what it is.
Click to expand...

You’re claiming to be 7th generation from folks who allegedly came over late 1400s early 1500s, but you disputed me being 8th generation to folks who came in the early 1600s?!
Sorry but you ARE dumb as rocks.


----------



## keepitreal

idb said:


> Interesting.
> As the same site asks elsewhere...why are ICUs and funeral homes being reportedly swamped then?
> What's going on?


Well, I'd like to know the same thing

Unlike the other CoV tracker maps, like the one most commonly used from John Hopkins Hospital 
this is a bioinformatics, computer generated map that shows the transmission of pathogens 
using genetic sequencing of genomes entered into GISAID(Global Initiative to Share All Influenza Data)

It provides multiple options to narrow/filter data and how it is displayed
in addition to opening a separate window/tab with the corresponding metadata

Now, what you see below was by happenstance 
I was tinkering with the various options and choices

What the data below shows is that ALL the cases in the U.S. are CoVid-19(SARS-CoV-2)
Only roughly 1/8 of China's cases are CoVid-19(SARS-CoV-2)
roughly another 1/8 are strains of SARS-CoV and nearly 3/4 are SARS-*like* CoV

All of Italy's are SARS-CoV

W
T
F

Link to below

Transmission

Helllloooo Iran, MIA?!
Watch how this spread...you tell me


----------



## Golfing Gator

toobfreak said:


> Zander, not only have I been predicting and expecting this, but it also doesn't surprise me that two of our renown leftist whackjobs here would vote DISLIKE upon the news that these deaths are NOT Covid caused.  Apparently they WANT people to die of the virus!



You are smarter than this, I thought.

If being sick from COVID put too much stress on the heart and it failed, the cause of death goes down as heart failure, even though it was the COVID that caused it.    This sort of thing happens a million times a day.  My FIL had cancer in his stomach and it was spreading.  He went to sleep one day and his heart said "I have had enough" and it stopped working.   The cause on death on the death certificate was heart failure.   But only a brain dead moron would say it was not caused by the cancer.


----------



## OnePercenter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people knew their numbers were explainable.   Now we know why they were inexplicably high.   When the public of Italy realizes how abused they were by their government, on what was not nearly as bad a problem....  things will turn badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is ALL this COVID-19 thing worth the near TOTAL lockdown of ONE THIRD of the world and with this the inevitable crashing of the Western Economy? No.
Click to expand...


asswipePINO is carrying out the Putin plan. BTW; where is our commie first lady and her commie father?


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that is true.
Click to expand...


It IS all true and shouldn't waste time denying it...  As a ardent "no party" person, I measure HIS response compared to weak and expected "political response" from ALL of Cap Hill and DC... ESPECIALLY SINCE -- his constant critics were STILL fuming over impeachment until mid -Feb and even TODAY are basically a "no-show"... THERE IS NO BETTER alternative at the moment to lead this fight.. 

The context is --- IMPEACHMENT ENDED on Feb 5th...  It DOMINATED the attention and news from DC for a week thereafter...   Trump ENACTED the China travel ban on 31 January while EVERYONE on USMB and in the nation was still venting about removing the Prez... 

So here it is..  Trump kept organizing and working ALL THE TIME this horrid donkey show was goin on...  









						TIMELINE: The Trump Administration's Decisive Actions To Combat the Coronavirus Pandemic
					






					pjmedia.com
				





*December 31: China reports the discovery of the coronavirus to the World Health Organization.*

January 6: The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a travel notice for Wuhan, China due to the spreading coronavirus.

January 7: The CDC established a coronavirus incident management system to better share and respond to information about the virus.

January 11: The CDC issued a Level I travel health notice for Wuhan, China.

January 17: The CDC began implementing public health entry screening at the 3 U.S. airports that received the most travelers from Wuhan – San Francisco, New York JFK, and Los Angeles.

January 20: Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health is already working on the development of a vaccine for the coronavirus.

January 21: The CDC activated its emergency operations center to provide ongoing support to the coronavirus response.

January 23: The CDC sought a “special emergency authorization” from the FDA to allow states to use its newly developed coronavirus test.


January 27: The CDC issued a level III travel health notice urging Americans to avoid all nonessential travel to China due to the coronavirus.

*January 29: The White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the president.

January 31: The Trump Administration:

Declared the coronavirus a public health emergency.
Announced Chinese travel restrictions.
Suspended entry into the United States for foreign nationals who pose a risk of transmitting the coronavirus.
January 31: The Department of Homeland Security took critical steps to funnel all flights from China into just 7 domestic U.S. airports.*

February 3: The CDC had a team ready to travel to China to obtain critical information on the novel coronavirus, but were in the U.S. awaiting permission to enter by the Chinese government.

February 4: President Trump vowed in his State of the Union Address to “take all necessary steps” to protect Americans from the coronavirus.

February 6: The CDC began shipping CDC-Developed test kits for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus to U.S. and international labs.


*February 9: The White House Coronavirus Task Force briefed governors from across the nation at the National Governors’ Association Meeting in Washington.*

February 11: The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) expanded a partnership with Janssen Research & Development to “expedite the development” of a coronavirus vaccine.

Trump Will Unleash the Power of the Private Sector to Counter the Coronavirus Threat
February 12: The U.S. shipped test kits for the 2019 novel coronavirus to approximately 30 countries who lacked the necessary reagents and other materials.

*February 12: The CDC was prepared to travel to China but had yet to receive permission from the Chinese government.*

February 14: The CDC began working with five labs to conduct “community-based influenza surveillance” to study and detect the spread of coronavirus.

February 18: HHS announced it would engage with Sanofi Pasteur in an effort to quickly develop a coronavirus vaccine and to develop treatment for coronavirus infections.

*February 24: The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.*


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brother with COPD.  He will die of it eventually.
> 
> But he will die of it sooner if he's exposed to it because the anti-bodies in his immune system will be diverted from COPD to COVID-19.
> 
> God, what a fucking idiotic partisan anti-science moronic OP this is.
Click to expand...

You obviously did not read the article. If you did, you'd know that "real stupidity" is acceptance of ANY  statistics prior to investigation of their methodology (especially government statistics!).

The article points out that the Italian government classifies Covid 19 deaths in an entirely different way than the rest of the world. The media then take those inflated numbers compare them to the rest of the world and create a panic.  Dumb fucks lap it up and buy toilet paper and Spam.

Sorry about your brother.


----------



## Fed Starving

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Coronavirus contributed to the death but the underlying condition the person was suffering from was most likely the cause of death or just heart failure...
Click to expand...


Like the health experts say, coronavirus on its own is much easier to beat when you aren't sick with something else to begin with.  The two greatest risk groups for death are underlying conditions of an already active illness and age.  Many elderly people have health conditions caused by unhealthy lifestyles and poor choices in life.  There is a point here though.  The Italian death rate is much higher than everywhere else in the world and a flaw in their process could be to blame.


----------



## Crepitus

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Crepitus said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
Click to expand...


It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that


----------



## LoneLaugher

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reprehensible right will propagate any lie in an effort to downplay the seriousness of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is only because their hero fucked up the response.
> 
> If Trump had brains and balls, he'd have insisted that we all stay home for two weeks back in early March. If he had done that, every one of
> these weirdo's would be standing with him without question.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dems.....who trust the science.....would have gone along with it.
> 
> He fucked up because he's a coward and he's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame Trump all you want, but you can't prove any of your assertions or predictions. It's just political bias is all it is plain and simple. Anyone playing politics with this thing, are really some very troubled individuals in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't blame trump for the COVID-19, but we can for his still pathetic response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming anyone for the surprised, caught off guard response, and for a beginners learned response to something as unpresedented, fast moving, and as deadly as this pandemic is, in which caught literally everybody off gaurd because of China hiding it as best it could from the world in which included our government and nation, uhhh is playing gutter politics of the worst kind in my opinion. Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did trump spend two month downplaying the "unpresedented, fast moving and as deadly as this pandemic is"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Trump didn't downplay it.  He kept the Chinese out of our country and, at the time, the TDSers called him a 'racist'....Had it not for the immigration ban, we could be in worse condition now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS all true and shouldn't waste time denying it...  As a ardent "no party" person, I measure HIS response compared to weak and expected "political response" from ALL of Cap Hill and DC... ESPECIALLY SINCE -- his constant critics were STILL fuming over impeachment until mid -Feb and even TODAY are basically a "no-show"... THERE IS NO BETTER alternative at the moment to lead this fight..
> 
> The context is --- IMPEACHMENT ENDED on Feb 5th...  It DOMINATED the attention and news from DC for a week thereafter...   Trump ENACTED the China travel ban on 31 January while EVERYONE on USMB and in the nation was still venting about removing the Prez...
> 
> So here it is..  Trump kept organizing and working ALL THE TIME this horrid donkey show was goin on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIMELINE: The Trump Administration's Decisive Actions To Combat the Coronavirus Pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *December 31: China reports the discovery of the coronavirus to the World Health Organization.*
> 
> January 6: The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) issued a travel notice for Wuhan, China due to the spreading coronavirus.
> 
> January 7: The CDC established a coronavirus incident management system to better share and respond to information about the virus.
> 
> January 11: The CDC issued a Level I travel health notice for Wuhan, China.
> 
> January 17: The CDC began implementing public health entry screening at the 3 U.S. airports that received the most travelers from Wuhan – San Francisco, New York JFK, and Los Angeles.
> 
> January 20: Dr. Fauci announces the National Institutes of Health is already working on the development of a vaccine for the coronavirus.
> 
> January 21: The CDC activated its emergency operations center to provide ongoing support to the coronavirus response.
> 
> January 23: The CDC sought a “special emergency authorization” from the FDA to allow states to use its newly developed coronavirus test.
> 
> 
> January 27: The CDC issued a level III travel health notice urging Americans to avoid all nonessential travel to China due to the coronavirus.
> 
> *January 29: The White House announced the formation of the Coronavirus Task Force to help monitor and contain the spread of the virus and provide updates to the president.
> 
> January 31: The Trump Administration:
> 
> Declared the coronavirus a public health emergency.
> Announced Chinese travel restrictions.
> Suspended entry into the United States for foreign nationals who pose a risk of transmitting the coronavirus.
> January 31: The Department of Homeland Security took critical steps to funnel all flights from China into just 7 domestic U.S. airports.*
> 
> February 3: The CDC had a team ready to travel to China to obtain critical information on the novel coronavirus, but were in the U.S. awaiting permission to enter by the Chinese government.
> 
> February 4: President Trump vowed in his State of the Union Address to “take all necessary steps” to protect Americans from the coronavirus.
> 
> February 6: The CDC began shipping CDC-Developed test kits for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus to U.S. and international labs.
> 
> 
> *February 9: The White House Coronavirus Task Force briefed governors from across the nation at the National Governors’ Association Meeting in Washington.*
> 
> February 11: The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) expanded a partnership with Janssen Research & Development to “expedite the development” of a coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> Trump Will Unleash the Power of the Private Sector to Counter the Coronavirus Threat
> February 12: The U.S. shipped test kits for the 2019 novel coronavirus to approximately 30 countries who lacked the necessary reagents and other materials.
> 
> *February 12: The CDC was prepared to travel to China but had yet to receive permission from the Chinese government.*
> 
> February 14: The CDC began working with five labs to conduct “community-based influenza surveillance” to study and detect the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> February 18: HHS announced it would engage with Sanofi Pasteur in an effort to quickly develop a coronavirus vaccine and to develop treatment for coronavirus infections.
> 
> *February 24: The Trump Administration sent a letter to Congress requesting at least $2.5 billion to help combat the spread of the coronavirus.*
Click to expand...


No. Flights from China never stopped. He was never called a racist for suggesting that we curtail flights from China. He was called a racist for calling the virus "Chinese virus". 

How many human beings moved from China to the US in the days and weeks after this announcement? 

Answer: THOUSANDS


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> No. Flights from China never stopped.



Of course they were stopped...  Shortly after they TRIED to restrict the entry points to six US Airports Jan 31st...  It wasn't WORKING so they just went to blanket FREEZE on all travel from most of Asia... Not more than 2 weeks AFTER that..

I didn't give you the ENTIRE timeline..  Expected that you would read it yourself...


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> He was never called a racist for suggesting that we curtail flights from China.



OK -- he was called a Xenophobic and an isolationist... Guess your fact checkers that THINK and analyze for you -- were right..   The DAY AFTER he announced the travel bans -- Biden was laying those terms on him for his actions.. 

While (mind you) Nancy Pelosi was in ChinaTown telling people to come on in and patronize the place..


----------



## LoneLaugher

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Flights from China never stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they were stopped...  Shortly after they TRIED to restrict the entry points to six US Airports Jan 31st...  It wasn't WORKING so they just went to blanket FREEZE on all travel from most of Asia... Not more than 2 weeks AFTER that..
> 
> I didn't give you the ENTIRE timeline..  Expected that you would read it yourself...
Click to expand...


No. Thousands of travellers continued to travel from China ( and other "banned" areas ). They continue to this day.


----------



## LoneLaugher

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was never called a racist for suggesting that we curtail flights from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -- he was called a Xenophobic and an isolationist... Guess your fact checkers that THINK and analyze for you -- were right..   The DAY AFTER he announced the travel bans -- Biden was laying those terms on him for his actions..
> 
> While (mind you) Nancy Pelosi was in ChinaTown telling people to come on in and patronize the place..
Click to expand...


Please.


----------



## Zander

Golfing Gator said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
Click to expand...


It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Zander said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
Click to expand...


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Flights from China never stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they were stopped...  Shortly after they TRIED to restrict the entry points to six US Airports Jan 31st...  It wasn't WORKING so they just went to blanket FREEZE on all travel from most of Asia... Not more than 2 weeks AFTER that..
> 
> I didn't give you the ENTIRE timeline..  Expected that you would read it yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Thousands of travellers continued to travel from China ( and other "banned" areas ). They continue to this day.
Click to expand...


Stop it... You're getting talking points from some disgusting dumpster...  When you make a SWEEPING EDICT like that -- there are always SOME exceptions and leeway given to diplomats, US CITIZENS and others...

You READ THOSE and tell me WHICH OF THOSE EXCEPTIONS WAS A PROB for you and Morning Joe and all the other Monday Morn Q-backs...









						Proclamation on Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Persons who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus | The White House
					

The United States has confirmed cases of individuals who have a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a novel (new) coronavirus ("2019-nCoV") ("the vi




					www.whitehouse.gov
				




NOW, THEREFORE, I, DONALD J. TRUMP, President of the United States, by the authority vested in me by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including sections 212(f) and 215(a) of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA), 8 U.S.C. 1182(f) and 1185(a), and section 301 of title 3, United States Code, hereby find that the unrestricted entry into the United States of persons described in section 1 of this proclamation would, except as provided for in section 2 of this proclamation, be detrimental to the interests of the United States, and that their entry should be subject to certain restrictions, limitations, and exceptions.  I therefore hereby proclaim the following:

Section 1.  Suspension and Limitation on Entry.   The entry into the United States, as immigrants or nonimmigrants, of all aliens who were physically present within the People’s Republic of China, excluding the Special Administrative Regions of Hong Kong and Macau, during the 14-day period preceding their entry or attempted entry into the United States is hereby suspended and limited subject to section 2 of this proclamation.

*Sec. 2.  Scope of Suspension and Limitation on Entry.*

_*(a)  Section 1 of this proclamation shall not apply to:

(i)     any lawful permanent resident of the United States;

(ii)    any alien who is the spouse of a U.S. citizen or lawful permanent resident;

(iii)   any alien who is the parent or legal guardian of a U.S. citizen or lawful permanent resident, provided that the U.S. citizen or lawful permanent resident is unmarried and under the age of 21;

(iv)    any alien who is the sibling of a U.S. citizen or lawful permanent resident, provided that both are unmarried and under the age of 21;

(v)     any alien who is the child, foster child, or ward of a U.S. citizen or lawful permanent resident, or who is a prospective adoptee seeking to enter the United States pursuant to the IR-4 or IH-4 visa classifications;

(vi)    any alien traveling at the invitation of the United States Government for a purpose related to containment or mitigation of the virus;

(vii)   any alien traveling as a nonimmigrant under section 101(a)(15)(C) or (D) of the INA, 8 U.S.C. 1101(a)(15)(C) or (D), as a crewmember or any alien otherwise traveling to the United States as air or sea crew;

(viii)  any alien seeking entry into or transiting the United States pursuant to an A-1, A-2, C-2, C-3 (as a foreign government official or immediate family member of an official), G-1, G-2, G-3, G-4, NATO-1 through NATO-4, or NATO-6 visa;

(ix)    any alien whose entry would not pose a significant risk of introducing, transmitting, or spreading the virus, as determined by the CDC Director, or his designee;

(x)     any alien whose entry would further important United States law enforcement objectives, as determined by the Secretary of State, the Secretary of Homeland Security, or their respective designees based on a recommendation of the Attorney General or his designee; or*_

*(xi)    any alien whose entry would be in the national interest, as determined by the Secretary of State, the Secretary of Homeland Security, or their designees.*

Was THAT TL : DR for YA ?????  JANUARY FUCKING 31st..  When NO Democrat had their minds in order about ANYTHING BUT impeachment.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Zander said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
Click to expand...

You might want to study some history and basic microbiology; the Spanish flu pandemic was no more fatal than seasonal flu in the first few months of the outbreak, then the virus mutated as viruses commonly do, and it went on to kill 50-100,000,000 people worldwide. CoVid has already killed 50,000+ in just the first 4 months, and since we can be sure we aren’t getting the truth from China, North Korea or Russia - and probably Iran - it’s likely it’s already killed 100,000 people.

So hold onto your smugness, motherfucker - the show’s just getting started.


----------



## citygator

Andylusion said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... I'm as conservative as you can get.  Not racist.  Don't believe it's a conspiracy.
> 
> I think part of the problem, is that the left-wing is utterly immoral and lies constantly.     In fact, you saying that conservatives are racists, is part of that whole immoral standard those on the left have, without any integrity.
> 
> And of course the examples are endless.   For every one troll you find on here, who spouts off racists nonsense, not because he's conservative, but rather because.... he's a troll....  for every one example of him, there are a dozen examples where the left is just flat out intentionally evil.
> 
> Jessie Smollett, Bret Kavanough, Convington Kids, Russia-Trump, and on and on.
> 
> Even just recently...
> 
> 
> So on the one hand you have left-wingers screaming that Trump isn't doing enough, that he's isn't helping the shortage of medical supplies, and conservatives are terrible and not helping.
> 
> So here Trump sends out a call to help, and a Christian conservative, converts more than 3/4ths of his entire manufacturing to make masks, for which there is a critical shortage...
> 
> And what does the evil immoral left do?
> 
> "Trump is terrible for having this guy at a press conference, and this is terrible!"
> 
> What are we to conclude from this?
> 
> The left-wing is full of lies, and evil.  So when you decry that people tend to not believe the media, when the media is full of endless left-wing liars that never tell the truth, and can't even be decent enough to applaud a guy for converting his company over to making masks during a mask shortage....
> 
> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing.   They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more.   Now you are whining people don't believe?   Whose fault is that?
> 
> This is why you should tell the truth, and when people do good things, you should applaud them, instead of decrying them.   It makes them evil and immoral, and that's on them, when no one believes them when they talk.
Click to expand...

You should read up on it. The GOP is the white grievance party.  That’s all that holds it together. Trump doesn’t embody anything the conservatives movement claims to embrace.  Don’t be one of those nuts who think the entire media, academia, and science community are complicit in some coordinated attack on you. Truth will set you free.  

Opinion | How Racist Is Trump’s Republican Party?


As much as I’d love to go to bed at night reassuring myself that Donald Trump was some freak product of the system — a ‘black swan,’” Stevens writes, “I can’t do it”:



> I can’t keep lying to myself to ward off the depressing reality that I had been lying to myself for decades. There is nothing strange or unexpected about Donald Trump. He is the logical conclusion of what the Republican Party became over the last fifty or so years, a natural product of the seeds of race, self-deception, and anger that became the essence of the Republican Party. Trump isn’t an aberration of the Republican Party; he is the Republican Party in a purified form.


“I have no one to blame but myself,” he declares on the first page. “What I missed was one simple reality: it was all a lie.”

What were the lies? That the Republican Party “espoused a core set of values: character counts, personal responsibility, strong on Russia, the national debt actually mattered, immigration made America great, a big-tent party.”

And what is the truth? The Republican Party is “just a white grievance party.”


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Golfing Gator said:


> For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that


Spot on.

See, even these cultists have more "integrity" than the child president. The president will just do a 180 and deny he said what he said. These posters are terrified of someone demonstrating their flip flopping, so the feel like they have to double- and triple- down on the first idiotic message spoon-fed to them by Dear Leader. Sad!


----------



## james bond

Zander said:


> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.



I'm taking it more seriously and cautiously as I have hypertension, but did wonder what the scorecard was between the red states and blue states.  It seems to be following the politics as on this board.  And what are the findings from the Russian government funded news?







*Red states ‘slower to respond’ to Covid-19 as they listened to Trump, Axios founder claims…except blue states have been worst hit     *

"Axios co-founder Jim VanderHei politicized the coronavirus crisis by claiming red states have been “slower” responding because they've been “listening to President Trump,” but he ignores why blue states have been hit harder.
Speaking to MSNBC’s Morning Joe and name-dropping Georgia and Florida as states that waited longer than others to implement stay-at-home orders, VanderHei said _“information inequality”_ is to blame for states not acting as one in the fight against the spread of the coronavirus.
_“It’s because they were listening to President Trump up until the last five or six days. They were watching Fox News, they were listening to Rush Limbaugh, and they were following conservatives on Twitter or social media,”_ VanderHei said of the delayed stay-at-home orders. 
He went on to say conservatives were _“downplaying”_ the coronavirus threat, and serious restrictions on people’s movements should have been put in place months or weeks ago.


> Axios’ @JimVandeHei: Red states were slow to respond to the Coronavirus because “They were listening to President Trump, they were watching Fox News and listening to Rush Limbo [sic]” pic.twitter.com/ETdoXprumL
> — Tom Elliott (@tomselliott) April 2, 2020


VanderHei’s solution was a call for more control from the federal government."









						Red states ‘slower to respond’ to Covid-19 as they listened to Trump, Axios founder claims…except blue states have been worst hit
					

Axios co-founder Jim VanderHei politicized the coronavirus crisis by claiming red states have been “slower” responding because they've been “listening to President Trump,” but he ignores why blue states have been hit harder.




					www.rt.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

james bond said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking it more seriously and cautiously as I have hypertension, but did wonder what the scorecard was between the red states and blue states.  It seems to be following the politics as on this board.  And what are the findings from the Russian government funded news?
> 
> View attachment 318456View attachment 318457
> 
> *Red states ‘slower to respond’ to Covid-19 as they listened to Trump, Axios founder claims…except blue states have been worst hit     *
> 
> "Axios co-founder Jim VanderHei politicized the coronavirus crisis by claiming red states have been “slower” responding because they've been “listening to President Trump,” but he ignores why blue states have been hit harder.
> Speaking to MSNBC’s Morning Joe and name-dropping Georgia and Florida as states that waited longer than others to implement stay-at-home orders, VanderHei said _“information inequality”_ is to blame for states not acting as one in the fight against the spread of the coronavirus.
> _“It’s because they were listening to President Trump up until the last five or six days. They were watching Fox News, they were listening to Rush Limbaugh, and they were following conservatives on Twitter or social media,”_ VanderHei said of the delayed stay-at-home orders.
> He went on to say conservatives were _“downplaying”_ the coronavirus threat, and serious restrictions on people’s movements should have been put in place months or weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Axios’ @JimVandeHei: Red states were slow to respond to the Coronavirus because “They were listening to President Trump, they were watching Fox News and listening to Rush Limbo [sic]” pic.twitter.com/ETdoXprumL
> — Tom Elliott (@tomselliott) April 2, 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VanderHei’s solution was a call for more control from the federal government."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red states ‘slower to respond’ to Covid-19 as they listened to Trump, Axios founder claims…except blue states have been worst hit
> 
> 
> Axios co-founder Jim VanderHei politicized the coronavirus crisis by claiming red states have been “slower” responding because they've been “listening to President Trump,” but he ignores why blue states have been hit harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
Click to expand...

What a mind numbingly stupid article. The "blue states" aren't hit hardest, just a couple, because they contain large cities. Which is precisely where we expect early epicenters to occur. I don't know who is more of an asshole...the people who write this garbage, or the fools who lap it up....


----------



## james bond




----------



## james bond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What a mind numbingly stupid article. The "blue states" aren't hit hardest, just a couple, because they contain large cities. Which is precisely where we expect early epicenters to occur. I don't know who is more of an asshole...the people who write this garbage, or the fools who lap it up....



Weren't you the one who was yelling the sky is falling yesterday Chicken Little?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

james bond said:


> Weren't you the one who was yelling the sky is falling yesterday Chicken Little?


Haha, this tells me you are one of the stupid assholes who lapped up that article. 

If you would like to post a quote of mine and respond to it, knock yourself out.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Zander said:


> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> *


*



Zander said:



			I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
		
Click to expand...




JGalt said:



			I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.
		
Click to expand...




Zander said:



			No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
		
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:



			Is ALL this COVID-19 thing worth the near TOTAL lockdown of ONE THIRD of the world and with this the inevitable crashing of the Western Economy? No.
		
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:



			Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction.
		
Click to expand...




Why don’t you people get a petition sent to the smartest man in the world TrumPo to convince him back to the side “RIDING  COVID-19 out LIKE A COWBOY”









						White House Projects Grim Toll From Coronavirus (Published 2020)
					

The scientists leading the administration’s fight estimated the virus could kill between 100,000 and 240,000 Americans. New data suggests many as 25 percent of infected people may not show symptoms.




					www.nytimes.com
				




You “Cowboy” types have lost your leader to the panic critters: 

“Mr. Trump said that as many as 2.2 million people “would have died if we did nothing, if we just carried on with our life.”

“You would have seen people dying on airplanes, you would have seen people dying in hotel lobbies — you would have seen death all over” Mr. Trump said. By comparison, he said, a potential death toll of 100,000 “is a very low number.”

TrumpO asks and answers his own question

“What would have happened if we did nothing?”

“Think of the number — potentially 2.2 million people if we did nothing, if we didn’t do the distancing, if we didn’t do all of the things that we’re doing,”

Please get your cowboy message to TrumpO: 

This epidemic is an excellent boomer remover. They are dying off anyway.

DEAR PRESIDENT TRUMP we love you but “The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire

DEAR PRESIDENT TRUMP we love you but“I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”

DEAR PRESIDENT TRUMP we love you but “I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant”

DEAR PRESIDENT TRUMP we love you but “No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases.”     

DEAR PRESIDENT TRUMP we love you but ” Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction.”*


----------



## james bond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, this tells me you are one of the stupid assholes who lapped up that article.
> 
> If you would like to post a quote of mine and respond to it, knock yourself out.



I'm just calling your hypocrisy now.  Why would anyone care about what you said?  It doesn't affect the red or blue states.  The RT news seems spot on to me because we see that happening on this forum.  If the blue states aren't being hard hit, then the USG shouldn't be sending them more ventilators, body bags, and other medical supplies to those states.  They're the ones who mismanaged their emergency funds.  However, it appears that it is the blue states that are putting in requests for more USG help.


----------



## Crepitus

Zander said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
Click to expand...

Stupidity becomes you.


----------



## Andylusion

citygator said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that almost all conservatives are racists that believe everything is a conspiracy. Must be something in the geritol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... I'm as conservative as you can get.  Not racist.  Don't believe it's a conspiracy.
> 
> I think part of the problem, is that the left-wing is utterly immoral and lies constantly.     In fact, you saying that conservatives are racists, is part of that whole immoral standard those on the left have, without any integrity.
> 
> And of course the examples are endless.   For every one troll you find on here, who spouts off racists nonsense, not because he's conservative, but rather because.... he's a troll....  for every one example of him, there are a dozen examples where the left is just flat out intentionally evil.
> 
> Jessie Smollett, Bret Kavanough, Convington Kids, Russia-Trump, and on and on.
> 
> Even just recently...
> 
> 
> So on the one hand you have left-wingers screaming that Trump isn't doing enough, that he's isn't helping the shortage of medical supplies, and conservatives are terrible and not helping.
> 
> So here Trump sends out a call to help, and a Christian conservative, converts more than 3/4ths of his entire manufacturing to make masks, for which there is a critical shortage...
> 
> And what does the evil immoral left do?
> 
> "Trump is terrible for having this guy at a press conference, and this is terrible!"
> 
> What are we to conclude from this?
> 
> The left-wing is full of lies, and evil.  So when you decry that people tend to not believe the media, when the media is full of endless left-wing liars that never tell the truth, and can't even be decent enough to applaud a guy for converting his company over to making masks during a mask shortage....
> 
> Honestly, the blame is on the lying left-wing.   They have conclusively proven themselves untrustworthy for 10 years or more.   Now you are whining people don't believe?   Whose fault is that?
> 
> This is why you should tell the truth, and when people do good things, you should applaud them, instead of decrying them.   It makes them evil and immoral, and that's on them, when no one believes them when they talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should read up on it. The GOP is the white grievance party.  That’s all that holds it together. Trump doesn’t embody anything the conservatives movement claims to embrace.  Don’t be one of those nuts who think the entire media, academia, and science community are complicit in some coordinated attack on you. Truth will set you free.
> 
> Opinion | How Racist Is Trump’s Republican Party?
> 
> 
> As much as I’d love to go to bed at night reassuring myself that Donald Trump was some freak product of the system — a ‘black swan,’” Stevens writes, “I can’t do it”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t keep lying to myself to ward off the depressing reality that I had been lying to myself for decades. There is nothing strange or unexpected about Donald Trump. He is the logical conclusion of what the Republican Party became over the last fifty or so years, a natural product of the seeds of race, self-deception, and anger that became the essence of the Republican Party. Trump isn’t an aberration of the Republican Party; he is the Republican Party in a purified form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “I have no one to blame but myself,” he declares on the first page. “What I missed was one simple reality: it was all a lie.”
> 
> What were the lies? That the Republican Party “espoused a core set of values: character counts, personal responsibility, strong on Russia, the national debt actually mattered, immigration made America great, a big-tent party.”
> 
> And what is the truth? The Republican Party is “just a white grievance party.”
Click to expand...


Correct.   That's why I didn't vote for Trump in the last election.

Regardless, Trump has very much stood for what we believe.  Lower regulations.  Support for Israel.  Protecting borders.  Lower taxes.  More Capitalism.  Support for Christian Churches and Cultural values.

So whether Trump believes in these things personally, I don't know.  But he has very clearly pushed conservative policy positions.


----------



## Death Angel

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...

Yep. This is what we're finding out everywhere. Governors are LOOKING FOR OPPORTUNITIES to attribute and and every possible death to coronavirus.  Money truly is the root of all evil. They are willing to destroy millions of lives to bring federal bucks into their state


----------



## Faun

Zander said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
Click to expand...

*Read this if you read nothing else...*

This can't be stressed enough -- you freaks are the dumbest shits slithering this planet.

Mind-boggling stupid.

Fucked up beyond all rapair.

Dumbfuck ... by the numbers ... it's been *66 days* since January 27th, 2009, when the first case of COVID-19 was detected in the U.S.

The Swine flu, a pandemic you idiotically slobbered was worse than COVID-19, was first detected in the U.S. on April 15th, 2009. *66 days* later was June 20th, 2009.

By June 20th, 2009 --

*Swine flu* (after 66 days)


Cases:27,717​Deaths:127​Percent:0.46​Ratio:90 per million​


*COVID-19* (after 66 days)


Cases:*245,066*​Deaths:*6,075*​Percent:*2.48*​Ratio: *743* per million​



*COVID-19 has infected 9 times more people than Swine flu*
*COVID-19 has killed 48 times more people than Swine flu*
*COVID-19 is has death rate 5.4 times greater than Swine flu*
*COVID-19 is spreading 8.2 times faster than Swine flu*

You're fucking deranged.


----------



## MarcATL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Nobody is saying it's a hoax, what many are saying though AND thinking is that the reaction to COVID-19 is a MASSIVE over reaction. Putting nearly ONE THIRD of the world into LOCKDOWN, ordering that businesses and schools and sports events and basically LIFE ITSELF outside of going to get food or medicine, this is UNHEARD of EVEN in an ACTUAL war time situation.
> 
> That mainly Leftists are DEMANDING this insane lockdown goes on for 3-6 months makes it more insane. How many peoples are going to be RUINED because of this, permanently ruined, MILLIONS. I bet when this eventually is all over that MORE peoples worldwide will have committed suicide and died of heart attacks when they realise they have been RUINED than will have died from anything to do with COVID-19.
> 
> You have basically ONE THIRD of the world under effectively House Arrest, it's beyond outrageous.


Do you really think "LEFTISTS" have so much power?


----------



## Polishprince

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...



Not surprised at all.   I listened to part of the news today and they were talking about "percentage of people positive for Covid who died"      Just because someone is positive for a pathogen doesn't mean that is the cause of death.

In the case of this virus, those who have died have usually been Emphysema or Tuberculosis or  Lung Carcinoma patients.   Or people who have severe heart problemos.    Serious stuff that could easily kill them.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Polishprince said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised at all.   I listened to part of the news today and they were talking about "percentage of people positive for Covid who died"      Just because someone is positive for a pathogen doesn't mean that is the cause of death.
> 
> In the case of this virus, those who have died have usually been Emphysema or Tuberculosis or  Lung Carcinoma patients.   Or people who have severe heart problemos.    Serious stuff that could easily kill them.
Click to expand...

LIAR! MORON! LOSER!


----------



## MisterBeale

I follow a politician who got her Phd. from the Stanford Professor that is the acknowledged expert in the nation on the subject of the Deep State.  I follow her posts, she does some great work.  Last politician I ever voted for since the establishment kicked her out of Congress.

If you are listening to the government or corporate media, you probably are being led astray.  Look to citizen journalists, or pay attention directly to what epidemiologists NOT paid and sponsored by BIG MEDIA or BIG government are saying.

Anyway, she just posted this video to her timeline;


God Bless Dr. McKinney.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

#329 reply to #326 
Anti/Trump Optimism / the future is bright - the eradication of the Trump ignorance epidemic   

Post #326 





Polishprince said:


> Not surprised at all.   I listened to part of the news today and they were talking about "percentage of people positive for Covid who died"      Just because someone is positive for a pathogen doesn't mean that is the cause of death.
> 
> In the case of this virus, those who have died have usually been Emphysema or Tuberculosis or  Lung Carcinoma patients.   Or people who have severe heart problemos.    Serious stuff that could easily kill them.



The majority of Americans know that TrumpO has proven himself to be dumb, ignorant, inconsistent, lazy, incompetent,  insensitive, vile, and more often than not is a perpetual liar even when confronted with the most lethal novel virus to kill humans In a pandemic globally since 1918. 

While it is tragic that honest, hard working, intelligent, sensitive, meaningful Americans must suffer more than necessary under such  a useless Presidency there is a bright spot. 

TrumpO and his deplorable ignorant base cannot lie and fake their way out of this health and economic crisis. We are fortunate that TrumpO’s hardened, loyal base is a minority. It has been unfortunate that TrumpO’s base is a rural - spread out - fly over country - anti/science -  plus white Evangelical Christian nationalistic - politically successful base that has been falsely empowered by the Electoral College anti-urban and city voting methodology. 

People living in cities have been under represented at the Federal Government level long before and specifically ever  since TrumpO’s nightmare rise to power in 2016, much damage has been done, 

However, the Infected damage has been difficult to prove in a bipartisan way before this novel virus slipped silently through Trump’s Beautiful and Perfect Maginot Line and began indiscriminately infecting  humans regardless of age politics religion or economic status . 

This deadly viral pandemic is exposing American ignorance and the fraudulent Trump base of Fox and Friends self righteous, obnoxious, fear duped Americans exactly for what they are - a menace to a productive civil and meaningful society, 

A more universal American decency has not turned the corner yet - and there is a tough road ahead but I am optimistic that this crisis will be over in time.  On the other side, the FOX and FRIENDS America along with its white  Nationalist Christian America will be effectively weakened and humiliated for its stupidity in the face of crisis. The wicked TrumpO voting bloc will be dead. Crushed by the house of ignorance.,

We will live in a world where informed and intelligent Americans won’t have to explain to Trump or his zombies why statements like this are stupid:

“Just because someone is positive for a pathogen doesn't mean that is the cause of death.”

If you want me to explain now, I will. Just ask.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

MisterBeale said:


> God Bless Dr. McKinney.



God bless Mr deep state TrumpO who apparently must now consider Dr McKinney to be an idiot and a fool:

“Mr. Trump said that as many as 2.2 million people “would have died if we did nothing, if we just carried on with our life.”

“You would have seen people dying on airplanes, you would have seen people dying in hotel lobbies — you would have seen death all over,” Mr. Trump said. By comparison, he said, a potential death toll of 100,000 “is a very low number.”


----------



## MarcATL

Zander said:


> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.


Folks, a dunce by any other name, is still a dunce.


----------



## Dalia

Bruce Daniels said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
Click to expand...

So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?


----------



## tigerred59

Zander said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there isn't a fire. There is a new virus that is killing old, sick people with existing diseases. The seasonal flu will kill way more people this year than Covid19
Click to expand...

*As we type, THERE IS A VACCINE FOR SEASONAL FLU, THERE'S NOTHING FOR THIS...PLEASE STOP COMPARING APPLE TO EFFIN ORANGES....GEEZUS*


----------



## tigerred59

Dalia said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
Click to expand...

*I just think the world should rethink their relationships with the Chinese. This country has been around for centuries and it wasn't until that great wall was penetrated and greedy whores from other countries decided to exploit its ppl for cheap labor, that their lifestyles have morphed into this over crowded, eat anything that moves mentality that is killing not just them, but everybody...we need to let them go back to the simple life of rice wine, rice fields and long lives free of capitalistic stress.*


----------



## tigerred59

dblack said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, good. Then we can just stand down and not worry about the pandemic. Thanks man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cower in fear if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw that. I'm going to Disneyland!
Click to expand...

*Oh, go to NY, Washington and or Florida and make sure you stop by Ca. too....all just waiting to give a great big wet hug. I triple dog dare ya!!*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Faun said:


> *Read this if you read nothing else...*




Are you getting the sense that the number of these may be going up faster than COVID-19  infections?

Americans cured of their Trump brain infection:

The ad concludes with the voters saying that “this is a crisis that requires real leadership” and that “Donald Trump is incapable of it.”



Republicans for the Rule of Law says that it has bought ad space on Fox News, which the president watches for several hours each day, and that it will begin airing on the channel Tuesday.









						Brutal new ad features GOP voters trashing Trump's leadership -- and it's about to air on Fox News
					

Republicans for the Rule of Law, a group of anti-Trump conservatives who backed the president's impeachment, has released a brutal new ad that features longtime Republican voters hammering Trump's leadership on the coronavirus pandemic.The ad features Republican voters from all across the United...




					www.rawstory.com
				




I may watch FOX just to see it.


----------



## MisterBeale

NotfooledbyW said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless Dr. McKinney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless Mr deep state TrumpO who apparently must now consider Dr McKinney to be an idiot and a fool:
> 
> “Mr. Trump said that as many as 2.2 million people “would have died if we did nothing, if we just carried on with our life.”
> 
> “You would have seen people dying on airplanes, you would have seen people dying in hotel lobbies — you would have seen death all over,” Mr. Trump said. By comparison, he said, a potential death toll of 100,000 “is a very low number.”
Click to expand...

Apparently you never watched the video, nor do you have a clue where that 2.2 million number came from.

Those same folks that made that 2.2 million number in Britain?  Revised it and redacted it and said it was way over estimating the deaths.  Though, they never alerted the media.

You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Dalia said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
Click to expand...

Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?

Fucking racist moron.


----------



## BoSoxGal

I REALLY wish nature would concoct a virus engineered to only kill stupid racist people. It would wipe out 75% of the population of this board, and I'd be perfectly okay with that.


----------



## Dalia

BoSoxGal said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
Click to expand...

And calm down LOL, the big word right away containment doesn't suit you at all


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BoSoxGal said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
Click to expand...

You mean the Spanish flu?


BoSoxGal said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
Click to expand...

You mean the Spanish flu?


----------



## Marion Morrison

BoSoxGal said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
> I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.
> 
> (hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)
> 
> But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 7th generation Floridian, and many came before and after me. Actually, I am going to work around the hoarding. I need bleach soon, there's a 2 week window and a factory in town. Pretty sure I can find some bleach next week.
> I wasn't discounting your stuff..just pointing out there's a different side to things. I am the owner of the bibles.
> Being not that young these days, I am going to send them to a cousin's daughter, I think. Probably her grandma first, and then when she gets established she's the keeper.
> 
> This was discussed today. Between me, my cousin, and her mama.
> It was decided that my cousin's daughter will be the keeper.
> 
> That could change, the older cousins might be better. Whoever will live long and keep the stuff intact and revere it for what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re claiming to be 7th generation from folks who allegedly came over late 1400s early 1500s, but you disputed me being 8th generation to folks who came in the early 1600s?!
> Sorry but you ARE dumb as rocks.
Click to expand...

What did I dispute?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dalia said:


> all viruses come from China


Oh good grief, shut up. No they don't.


----------



## BoSoxGal

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
Click to expand...

Yes moron, the so-called Spanish flu - which was called Spanish flu because Spain was neutral in WWI, and was thus the only country without press censorship and so reported the devastating influenza epidemic sweeping the country while all other countries involved on one or the other side of the war suppressed that news to boost public and troop morale and mislead the enemy as to troop readiness.

The actual influenza pandemic originated in Kansas in spring 1918 - first cases were reported among troops at Fort Riley who were then put on troop transports that arrived 3 weeks later in France and spread the virus across Europe, then eventually it returned to the United States the following fall in a mutated, more deadly form and in 10 months it killed 550,000 Americans across the country.

You don't know history or science, so you really should shut the fuck up.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BoSoxGal said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes moron, the so-called Spanish flu - which was called Spanish flu because Spain was neutral in WWI, and was thus the only country without press censorship and so reported the devastating influenza epidemic sweeping the country while all other countries involved on one or the other side of the war suppressed that news to boost public and troop morale and mislead the enemy as to troop readiness.
> 
> The actual influenza pandemic originated in Kansas in spring 1918 - first cases were reported among troops at Fort Riley who were then put on troop transports that arrived 3 weeks later in France and spread the virus across Europe, then eventually it returned to the United States the following fall in a mutated, more deadly from and in 10 months it killed 550,000 Americans across the country.
> 
> You don't know history or science, so you really should shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

The origins of that flu are suspect. It was called Spanish flu because a Spanish nobleman was the first high profile person to contract it. 
These flu names are not generated out of racism but rather they are to help more quickly identify the strain. 
Those who object to calling the current pandemic Chinese or Wuhan flu on the grounds of racism are betraying their own racism or at the very least are being duped by Chinese and leftist propaganda.
Get over it.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Marion Morrison said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations is that? I take it you have bibles that document your heritage?
> 
> I have a couple friends from Mass..
> 
> Very Blue-Blooded. Yet still like me, somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> William Bradford was my great-great-great-great-great-great-great grandfather. Yes, it’s all genealogically legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many generations? Do you have The Bibles, or someone else? That many "greats" would put one in the feudal age.
> 
> 4-5 "greats" puts one before America was America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah moron, the Mayflower landed over 150 years before America was America. You go on ignore now as being too stupid to merit my attention.
> 
> And just to add, I did get it wrong - haven’t looked at the detailed family genealogy in many years. But since there are an average of 5 generations per century, I’m sure old Will Bradford is more than my 7x great grandfather. But there isn’t any question of the accuracy of connection - my family is registered as Mayflower and Bradford descendants both. And also for the record (because clearly some folks struggle with exponential math); we are pretty darn common.
> 
> Are You One of 35 Million Mayflower Descendants? Here's How to Find Out | Family History Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm, my family came over just after Columbus. Settled in Fla and were farmers.
> Since you took it upon yourself to just up and call me a moron, fuck you, yankee twat!
> 
> Shove your blue-blooded head right up where the sun don't shine.
> 
> You ain't superior to a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your family came over just after Columbus huh? And you think my family coming on the Mayflower being at least 7 generations ago (more actually) is inaccurate?
> I’m sorry but you are dumb as rocks.
> 
> (hint: Columbus ‘discovered’ America in 1492. The earliest landings and colonization of Florida occurred in 1513, hardly ‘just after’ Columbus. And people weren’t ‘just coming over’ to America at the time in history. I kind of think you’re totally full of shit, but feel free to post links to your family genealogy.)
> 
> But then you are a guy who thinks all the grocery stores are going to be empty in 30 days and who probably hoarded 5 years’ worth of toilet paper in his garage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am 7th generation Floridian, and many came before and after me. Actually, I am going to work around the hoarding. I need bleach soon, there's a 2 week window and a factory in town. Pretty sure I can find some bleach next week.
> I wasn't discounting your stuff..just pointing out there's a different side to things. I am the owner of the bibles.
> Being not that young these days, I am going to send them to a cousin's daughter, I think. Probably her grandma first, and then when she gets established she's the keeper.
> 
> This was discussed today. Between me, my cousin, and her mama.
> It was decided that my cousin's daughter will be the keeper.
> 
> That could change, the older cousins might be better. Whoever will live long and keep the stuff intact and revere it for what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re claiming to be 7th generation from folks who allegedly came over late 1400s early 1500s, but you disputed me being 8th generation to folks who came in the early 1600s?!
> Sorry but you ARE dumb as rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I dispute?
Click to expand...

You questioned whether I could be an 8th generation descendant from a Mayflower passenger because that would go back to the feudal age (which ended in the 1400s) - go back and look at your own fucking post, you stupid box of rocks. THEN, you claimed to be descended - at 7 generations - from folks who landed in what is now Florida 'just after Columbus' which would have to be late 1400s or very early 1500s. 

Given that there are at very least 4 generations per 100 years, you'd have to be at minimum 20 generations removed from your ancestors who landed in Florida at the time you claim. I mean for fuck's sake, when you are weaving your family history lies, please employ some common fucking sense.


----------



## BoSoxGal

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes moron, the so-called Spanish flu - which was called Spanish flu because Spain was neutral in WWI, and was thus the only country without press censorship and so reported the devastating influenza epidemic sweeping the country while all other countries involved on one or the other side of the war suppressed that news to boost public and troop morale and mislead the enemy as to troop readiness.
> 
> The actual influenza pandemic originated in Kansas in spring 1918 - first cases were reported among troops at Fort Riley who were then put on troop transports that arrived 3 weeks later in France and spread the virus across Europe, then eventually it returned to the United States the following fall in a mutated, more deadly from and in 10 months it killed 550,000 Americans across the country.
> 
> You don't know history or science, so you really should shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The origins of that flu are suspect. It was called Spanish flu because a Spanish nobleman was the first high profile person to contract it.
> These flu names are not generated out of racism but rather they are to help more quickly identify the strain.
> Those who object to calling the current pandemic Chinese or Wuhan flu on the grounds of racism are betraying their own racism or at the very least are being duped by Chinese and leftist propaganda.
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Total fucking bollocks. You make shit up and dump it here like the feces it is. Fuck off.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

BoSoxGal said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese did carry this virus around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started in China. That's true. But people from all over carried it around the world. That's what happens when you have a global society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit it's a Chinese virus? all viruses come from China, it does not make you wonder and ask yourself some questions about their lifestyle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? So how do you explain H1N1, the influenza strain that killed 50-100,000,000 worldwide in the 1918-19 pandemic which originated in KANSAS, USA?
> 
> Fucking racist moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Spanish flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes moron, the so-called Spanish flu - which was called Spanish flu because Spain was neutral in WWI, and was thus the only country without press censorship and so reported the devastating influenza epidemic sweeping the country while all other countries involved on one or the other side of the war suppressed that news to boost public and troop morale and mislead the enemy as to troop readiness.
> 
> The actual influenza pandemic originated in Kansas in spring 1918 - first cases were reported among troops at Fort Riley who were then put on troop transports that arrived 3 weeks later in France and spread the virus across Europe, then eventually it returned to the United States the following fall in a mutated, more deadly from and in 10 months it killed 550,000 Americans across the country.
> 
> You don't know history or science, so you really should shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The origins of that flu are suspect. It was called Spanish flu because a Spanish nobleman was the first high profile person to contract it.
> These flu names are not generated out of racism but rather they are to help more quickly identify the strain.
> Those who object to calling the current pandemic Chinese or Wuhan flu on the grounds of racism are betraying their own racism or at the very least are being duped by Chinese and leftist propaganda.
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total fucking bollocks. You make shit up and dump it here like the feces it is. Fuck off.
Click to expand...

Such eloquence. You should become a writer.
You didn’t rebut my post.

“Newspapers were free to report the epidemic's effects in neutral Spain, such as the grave illness of King Alfonso XIII, and these stories created a false impression of Spain as especially hard hit.[7] This gave rise to the name Spanish flu.[8][9] Historical and epidemiologicaldata are inadequate to identify with certainty the pandemic's geographic origin, with varying views as to its location.”









						Spanish flu - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




That wasn’t very difficult.


----------



## Dalia

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> all viruses come from China
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good grief, shut up. No they don't.
Click to expand...

Many viruses come from China and don't say otherwise


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dalia said:


> Many viruses come from China and don't say otherwise


Most don't, and say otherwise all you want. It's your right to constantly embarrass yourself.


----------



## Dalia

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many viruses come from China and don't say otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Most don't, and say otherwise all you want. It's your right to constantly embarrass yourself.
Click to expand...

Pff, the Chinese have lied about the virus and the number of people infected and dead ... if you want to defend them it is you who embarrass yourself.


----------



## Jitss617

idk wtf is going on but this shit needs to end soon!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dalia said:


> Pff, the Chinese have lied about the virus and the number of people infected and dea


Pfft, you're changing the subject, now. Dance for me.


----------



## Dalia

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pff, the Chinese have lied about the virus and the number of people infected and dea
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, you're changing the subject, now. Dance for me.
Click to expand...

You couldn't follow me.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

# reply to #337 


MisterBeale said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.



I am quoting your President, TrumpOroid.

He says if we were to ride the Pandemic out like a cowboy (do or change nothing) ... over 2 million Americans would die.

TrumpO asked and answered his own question numerous times;

“Think of the number — potentially 2.2 million people if we did nothing, if we didn’t do the distancing, if we didn’t do all of the things that we’re doing,”

No other President but TrumpO can claim they saved the lives of 2 million Americans because no other president was as great and as smart as TrumpO.

Are you telling me that your cult master is lying to you about himself being the smartest man in the history of mankind who has performed perfectly in the path of a crisis therefore saving 2 million  American lives. 

Is he lying?


----------



## MisterBeale

NotfooledbyW said:


> # reply to #337
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quoting your President, TrumpOroid.
> 
> He says if we were to ride the Pandemic out like a cowboy (do or change nothing) ... over 2 million Americans would die.
> 
> TrumpO asked and answered his own question numerous times;
> 
> “Think of the number — potentially 2.2 million people if we did nothing, if we didn’t do the distancing, if we didn’t do all of the things that we’re doing,”
> 
> No other President but TrumpO can claim they saved the lives of 2 million Americans because no other president was as great and as smart as TrumpO.
> 
> Are you telling me that your cult master is lying to you about himself being the smartest man in the history of mankind who has performed perfectly in the path of a crisis therefore saving 2 million  American lives.
> 
> Is he lying?
Click to expand...

Dude, I don't give a shit about Trump, or what he says.  I only care about facts.

You watch government and corporate propaganda, it is pushing an agenda.  I do not watch hyperbole.















						Facts about Covid
					

Fully referenced facts about covid, provided by experts in the field, to help our readers make a realistic risk assessment.




					swprs.org


----------



## NotfooledbyW

#357 reply to #356


MisterBeale said:


> Dude, I don't give a shit about Trump, or what he says. I only care about facts.



Sorry, loser. Your comment below is not a fact. It is conspiracy theory bullshit. 



MisterBeale said:


> Does no one around Trump read? Does Trump not know this?
> 
> . . . is this a plot by Fauci to trash the economy for the left to help them get elected?



It is impossible to be a plot by Fauci for multiple reasons. The simple observation by any sober thinking American in possession of common sense will recognize why your conspiracy theory is absurd.

Dr Fauci would have to have enlisted thousands of Italians, Spaniards etc to spike pneumonia cases in Europe, theIr Government to slam shut their economies, overcrowd their hospitals - all resulting in a a fake pandemic reaction to a harmless virus from China. All this to help the American LEFT get elected. 

It’s nuts!

There is no deep state conspiracy to remove Anti-Deep State hero TrumpO from office. It’s in your head. It only exists under that tin foil hat you are wearing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MisterBeale said:


> You watch government and corporate propaganda, it is pushing an agenda. I do not watch hyperbole.


Yet here you are, the good little cultist, still tripling down on idiotic talking points that the embarrassed cult leader already abandoned.


----------



## MisterBeale

Perspectives on the Pandemic Episode 1: Dealing with Coronavirus, a fiasco in the making? As the coronavirus pandemic takes hold, we are making decisions without reliable data.  


Perspectives on the Pandemic Episode 2:  In this explosive second edition of Perspectives on the Pandemic, Professor Knut Wittkowski, for twenty years head of The Rockefeller University's Department of Biostatistics, Epidemiology, and Research Design, says that social distancing and lockdown is the absolutely worst way to deal with an airborne respiratory virus.  Further, he offers data to show that China and South Korea had already reached their peak number of cases when they instituted their containment measures.  In other words, nature had already achieved, or nearly achieved, herd immunity.


----------



## Leo123

james bond said:


> View attachment 318459


In CA there is no law that mandates one 'stay at home.'   One can get gas, go to the grocery store, go to drive thru fast food, buy liquor, drive down the road, go for a walk, etc.  Gatherings of 10 or more people are ADVISED not to take place but there is no law or lawful order.   People are, nevertheless abiding by the guidelines because most people believe in being humanitarian and want to support their fellow Americans.


----------



## MisterBeale

Leo123 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318459
> 
> 
> 
> In CA there is no law that mandates one 'stay at home.'   One can get gas, go to the grocery store, go to drive thru fast food, buy liquor, drive down the road, go for a walk, etc.  Gatherings of 10 or more people are ADVISED not to take place but there is no law or lawful order.   People are, nevertheless abiding by the guidelines because most people believe in being humanitarian and want to support their fellow Americans.
Click to expand...










						Officials: Paddleboarder arrested at Malibu Pier for flouting state stay at home order
					

A paddleboarder was arrested in Malibu Thursday after ignoring lifeguards’ orders to get out of the ocean amid social distancing rules, authorities said. The lifeguards flagged down deputies …




					ktla.com


----------



## Leo123

MisterBeale said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318459
> 
> 
> 
> In CA there is no law that mandates one 'stay at home.'   One can get gas, go to the grocery store, go to drive thru fast food, buy liquor, drive down the road, go for a walk, etc.  Gatherings of 10 or more people are ADVISED not to take place but there is no law or lawful order.   People are, nevertheless abiding by the guidelines because most people believe in being humanitarian and want to support their fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials: Paddleboarder arrested at Malibu Pier for flouting state stay at home order
> 
> 
> A paddleboarder was arrested in Malibu Thursday after ignoring lifeguards’ orders to get out of the ocean amid social distancing rules, authorities said. The lifeguards flagged down deputies …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
Click to expand...

Interesting yet they allow people to shop, go to drive thrus, walk their neighborhoods, etc.   That story makes no sense to me except that he was arrested for disobeying a lifeguard's orders which is probably, IMO, what he will be charged with.


----------



## Rambunctious

You guys know...its not just about dying....I don't want to catch this thing because I don't like being sick and from what I hear its a bad one...even after you recover enough to get out of bed you cough your lungs out for weeks....I understand the death rate argument and the different numbers but you don't want this bug....even if you survive you will wish you were dead...


----------



## justoffal

JGalt said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.
Click to expand...

Or even there is a political agenda at work.

Jo


----------



## Fed Starving

Spain is catching up to Italy in deaths per infected, see this chart available at https://coronavirus.help.  So, does that mean that Spain is falsely attributing deaths to coronavirus?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

#366 reply to 359.  

“herd immunity.”



MisterBeale said:


> Professor Knut Wittkowski, for twenty years head of The Rockefeller University's Department of Biostatistics, Epidemiology, and Research Design, says that social distancing and lockdown is the absolutely worst way to deal with an airborne respiratory virus.



It is hard to believe the whacko’s that get through that tin-foil hat on your foolish head.

Dr. Knut M. Wittkowski, the former chief biostatistician and epidemiologist at Rockefeller University Hospital, told the New York Post that he regularly goes to one of two illicit restaurants secretly operating the Upper East Side.​
“Yesterday I went to my favorite speakeasy and had dinner,” he said, without naming the establishment.​
The veteran physician told the newspaper that he believes social distancing will only prolong the virus by preventing the natural development of “herd immunity.”​
“This is a flu and this will end like every other flu did before for the last thousand years.”​​







						Coronavirus parties: NY bar owner arrested as some ignore social distancing rules
					

Some New Yorkers are flouting stay-at-home orders and continuing to party amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.oleantimesherald.com
				


​Dr. Knut M. Wittkowski is an idiot.

He wants to infect every many woman and child in New York City right away.
​There were just *1,442 ICU beds* across the five boroughs before pandemic struck, according to state DOH data published in January.​​







						Coronavirus in NY: City has fewer than 400 free intensive care beds
					

The Big Apple’s drastic effort to build new intensive care units in city hospitals is struggling to keep up with the wave of cases from the coronavirus pandemic, The Post has learned. New Yor…




					www.google.com
				



NYC has added 1000 beds.
​New York City’s *2,449 ICU bed*s were 84 percent full on Monday, leaving 392 beds open for New Yorkers.​​COVID-19 new cases are doubling every three days. Many will need ICU beds ventilators faster than deceased victims will be taken off.

So do the math. It’s an exponential death curve.

Since you and Dr. Knut Wittkowski say fuck social distancing and want the bars and  restaurants open to infect the world faster,  and you want to be properly Infected and want more death and suffering than is happening right now in NYC, why don’t you and your Doctor Death Wittkowski volunteer at a NYC hospital where you can decide which patients look so bad they can’t have the bed and the ventilator breathing for them any longer.

You can welcome the new patient and thank them for getting infected as you and Dr Death roll the unventilated patient, to the refrigerated tractor trailer temporary morgue , sit there and wait until the fluid in their lungs suffocate them to death.

Then go pick up the next one.


----------



## Care4all

Zander said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New York's death toll
> will pass 9/11 by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park will be the site of a new hospital for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> Field hospital to open in Central Park for coronavirus patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
> 
> 
> United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? It passes it every year from the Flu.
Click to expand...

maybe in a year's time for influenza virus, but not in just one month like novel corona virus....


----------



## Fed Starving

1.1 million confirmed cases of coronavirus worldwide.  60,000 deaths out of those confirmed cases.  Approximately a 5.5% death rate.









						Coronavirus Age, Sex, Demographics  (COVID-19) - Worldometer
					

Age, sex, demographic characteristics such as pre-existing conditions, of coronavirus cases of patients infected with COVID-19 and deaths, as observed in studies on the virus outbreak originating from Wuhan, China




					www.worldometers.info
				







If you are under 50 chances of death are very low.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Read this if you read nothing else...*
> 
> This can't be stressed enough -- you freaks are the dumbest shits slithering this planet.
> 
> Mind-boggling stupid.
> 
> Fucked up beyond all rapair.
> 
> Dumbfuck ... by the numbers ... it's been *66 days* since January 27th, 2009, when the first case of COVID-19 was detected in the U.S.
> 
> The Swine flu, a pandemic you idiotically slobbered was worse than COVID-19, was first detected in the U.S. on April 15th, 2009. *66 days* later was June 20th, 2009.
> 
> By June 20th, 2009 --
> 
> *Swine flu* (after 66 days)
> 
> 
> Cases:27,717​Deaths:127​Percent:0.46​Ratio:90 per million​
> 
> 
> *COVID-19* (after 66 days)
> 
> 
> Cases:*245,066*​Deaths:*6,075*​Percent:*2.48*​Ratio: *743* per million​
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 has infected 9 times more people than Swine flu*
> *COVID-19 has killed 48 times more people than Swine flu*
> *COVID-19 is has death rate 5.4 times greater than Swine flu*
> *COVID-19 is spreading 8.2 times faster than Swine flu*
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
Click to expand...

Your point is what ? No one is denying the differences between the pandemics. Covid-19 is a bad one that's for sure, and yes the outcomes can be very bad, but until the data came in, no one could predict the severity other than watching the data and the events on the ground.  Let's just hope that everyone is on it, and working as hard as they can to get it resolved, and as quickly as they can.


----------



## beagle9

BoSoxGal said:


> I REALLY wish nature would concoct a virus engineered to only kill stupid racist people. It would wipe out 75% of the population of this board, and I'd be perfectly okay with that.


Oh go on and say it, what you really meant to say is 75% of America would be wiped out hater.


----------



## skye

Hopefully Italy....after all this time....

is using hydroxychloroquine  ...the drug to treat this Corona Virus  *successfully*. 

if they are not ...then   ...what's their problem?  do  they want to reduce their population. WTF!

C'mon Italy do the right thing!


----------



## Leo123

Rambunctious said:


> You guys know...its not just about dying....I don't want to catch this thing because I don't like being sick and from what I hear its a bad one...even after you recover enough to get out of bed you cough your lungs out for weeks....I understand the death rate argument and the different numbers but you don't want this bug....even if you survive you will wish you were dead...


Several years ago, I had a cough.   One night about 2am I woke up with a dry cough but then coughed up a mouthful of blood.   My wife took me to the ER where I had a chest scan.   It was pneumonia.   I was given antibiotics which cured it in a week or two.  I never wished I was dead.  For all I know it could have been a Covid virus that weakened my immune system to the point I could not fight off an infection.   I needed strong antibiotics because the infection was bacterial.


----------



## EvMetro

Fed Starving said:


> 1.1 million confirmed cases of coronavirus worldwide.  60,000 deaths out of those confirmed cases.  Approximately a 5.5% death rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Age, Sex, Demographics  (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Age, sex, demographic characteristics such as pre-existing conditions, of coronavirus cases of patients infected with COVID-19 and deaths, as observed in studies on the virus outbreak originating from Wuhan, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318906
> 
> If you are under 50 chances of death are very low.


The death rate you just posted is confirmed case divided by deaths.  You need to divide the total number of cases of everybody who has been infected with this, not just the tiny group of confirmed cases.  Divide TOTAL cases by deaths to find the real death rate. 

You also need to separate the deaths of people who died BECAUSE of the virus from those who died from something else but also happen to be infected with this virus.

Total cases divided by deaths of people who died because of it.


----------



## AntonToo

JGalt said:


> I wouldn't doubt if many of the US deaths being misdiagnosed as coronavius, could be influenza. Shit like that happens when panic is rampant.



Thats because you are clueless. 

Influenza test is quick and widely available, covid-19 testing is done after it's ruled out.


----------



## AntonToo

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Pure horseshit. From the very document article links to:



			https://www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-COVID-2019_20_marzo_eng.pdf
		


*5. Acute conditions  - Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome was observed in the majority of patients (96.5% of cases)*, followed by acute renal failure (29.2%). Acute cardiac injury was observed in 10.4% of cases and superinfection in 8.5%.

In other words 96.5% of COVID-19 patients that died had their lungs so badly compromized that they could barely breathe on their own, if at all. To claim that a significant portion of these patients DID NOT die directly or indirectly because of the virus is straight stupid.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

# reply to #373 

Let’s put it this way I have a six year old great grand kid - still work full time - take regular fifty mile (human powered) bike rides - ride my motorcycle - planning to run the Marine Corps marathon with my fifty year old daughter next year. Don’t plan on dying of natural causes any time soon.



EvMetro said:


> You also need to separate the deaths of people who died BECAUSE of the virus from those who died from something else but also happen to be infected with this virus.



NO. COVID-19 is the killer because of the way it kills. 

I’m healthy but statistically at higher risk based solely on my age. If I get infected and my immune system is not up to the task, my lungs fail, fill with fluid and I up dead -  I did die of old age. Why do you need to say I did?

When TrumpO was downplaying the  Coronavirus ‘threat’ to the DJIA in February I caught a common cold with a stubborn voting. No fever. No Flu like symptoms. but my doctor/epidemiologist wife convinced me that if I went to work and public this novel virus could easily kill me.  So I have been teleworking since late February. I’m lucky that I can. My company has now mandatory telework and my wife full time works at home as well. We have not been exposed to other humans for over a month. 

Under your non science nonsense - it I got infected and you and idiots like you would prefer to blame the common cold.

Why do you need to do that? What is your agenda? Please explain what is going on.

Imagine Someone 85 years old and getting along despite some non/fatal medical conditions, who gets infected by a grandchild that picks up the virus in school.

Insgine, That elderly person may have years of life ahead of them, 

But they die, after laying on a bed in the hospital on a ventilator for 22 days.

You want the novel virus to be incidental to grandma’s premature death. She died of old age.

 Who or what are you trying to protect?


----------



## skye

There is no need to suffer, Italy.


Hydroxychloroquine  is the name of the game.


----------



## Montrovant

skye said:


> There is no need to suffer, Italy.
> 
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine  is the name of the game.



It will be wonderful if hydroxychloroquine ends up being a good treatment, but what makes you so certain, skye?  You've commented about it a few times recently as though it's a definite cure.


----------



## skye

Montrovant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to suffer, Italy.
> 
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine  is the name of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be wonderful if hydroxychloroquine ends up being a good treatment, but what makes you so certain, skye?  You've commented about it a few times recently as though it's a definite cure.
Click to expand...


Don't take my word only.....read the news.


----------



## james bond

Montrovant said:


> It will be wonderful if hydroxychloroquine ends up being a good treatment, but what makes you so certain, skye? You've commented about it a few times recently as though it's a definite cure.



Hydroxychloroquine, azithromycin, and zinc sulfate cocktail ingredients would be nice to have.  I don't think most ER doctors would know what to do with it, but some might.  If I had it, then I'd definitely talk with him about it, and if they didn't recommend, then I'd try to find a doctor who has worked with it.

In worst case scenarios and if you go on a ventilator, then you have 70% or better chance of dying.  That's not very good odds.  If the medical facility is overwhelmed, then they could give you an oxygen kit and send you home.  In NYC, they are short of oxygen kits.  Thus, it's better to treat the coronavirus early with the Trump cocktail, but you want to find a doctor who knows how to mix it and have used it.  You don't want to self-administer it and fark yourself up.


----------



## AntonToo

skye said:


> There is no need to suffer, Italy.
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine  is the name of the game.



Oh thank god you showed up to save Italy with your amazing medical insight.


----------



## james bond

Here's the article on the Trump cocktail.









						New drug combo wiped out coronavirus in patients
					

A combination of two existing drugs is proving to be effective at eliminating the novel coronavirus in patients confirmed to have the infection.  Treatment with both hydroxychloroquine, an anti-malaria drug, and the antibiotic azithromycin dramatically shortened the recovery time for people with...




					bgr.com
				




Within it is the link to the French paper.  Thus, the cocktail has been fast tracked by the US to use on cornavirus patients.  If one has a more painful case, then it should be used under a doctor's care, especially one who has used it on coronavirus patients.  Don't self-administer as you could fark yourself up silly.

Warnings on using the cocktail








						Doctors and experts warn of the risks of using malaria drugs to treat COVID-19
					

The prospect that malaria drugs will become go-to medications to treat COVID-19 before they've been rigorously tested is prompting safety warnings.




					tiny.cc
				




Fast track testing








						US fast-tracking antimalarials to treat coronavirus
					

The US is fast-tracking antimalarial drugs for use as a treatment against the new coronavirus, President Donald Trump said Thursday, following encouraging early results in France and China.  Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine have not been given a formal green light in the US to fight the...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stupid bit of hair-splitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not stupid hair-splitting, it a weak, and pathetic attempt to down play the current pandemic.  For some reasons these Trump worshipers still have to downplay it even though their god has even moved past that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be downplayed, it's already one of the weakest "pandemics" in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Read this if you read nothing else...*
> 
> This can't be stressed enough -- you freaks are the dumbest shits slithering this planet.
> 
> Mind-boggling stupid.
> 
> Fucked up beyond all rapair.
> 
> Dumbfuck ... by the numbers ... it's been *66 days* since January 27th, 2009, when the first case of COVID-19 was detected in the U.S.
> 
> The Swine flu, a pandemic you idiotically slobbered was worse than COVID-19, was first detected in the U.S. on April 15th, 2009. *66 days* later was June 20th, 2009.
> 
> By June 20th, 2009 --
> 
> *Swine flu* (after 66 days)
> 
> 
> Cases:27,717​Deaths:127​Percent:0.46​Ratio:90 per million​
> 
> 
> *COVID-19* (after 66 days)
> 
> 
> Cases:*245,066*​Deaths:*6,075*​Percent:*2.48*​Ratio: *743* per million​
> 
> 
> 
> *COVID-19 has infected 9 times more people than Swine flu*
> *COVID-19 has killed 48 times more people than Swine flu*
> *COVID-19 is has death rate 5.4 times greater than Swine flu*
> *COVID-19 is spreading 8.2 times faster than Swine flu*
> 
> You're fucking deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is what ? No one is denying the differences between the pandemics. Covid-19 is a bad one that's for sure, and yes the outcomes can be very bad, but until the data came in, no one could predict the severity other than watching the data and the events on the ground.  Let's just hope that everyone is on it, and working as hard as they can to get it resolved, and as quickly as they can.
Click to expand...

Do you think COVID-19 is one of the weakest "pandemics" in history?


----------



## MisterBeale

Leo123 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318459
> 
> 
> 
> In CA there is no law that mandates one 'stay at home.'   One can get gas, go to the grocery store, go to drive thru fast food, buy liquor, drive down the road, go for a walk, etc.  Gatherings of 10 or more people are ADVISED not to take place but there is no law or lawful order.   People are, nevertheless abiding by the guidelines because most people believe in being humanitarian and want to support their fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials: Paddleboarder arrested at Malibu Pier for flouting state stay at home order
> 
> 
> A paddleboarder was arrested in Malibu Thursday after ignoring lifeguards’ orders to get out of the ocean amid social distancing rules, authorities said. The lifeguards flagged down deputies …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting yet they allow people to shop, go to drive thrus, walk their neighborhoods, etc.   That story makes no sense to me except that he was arrested for disobeying a lifeguard's orders which is probably, IMO, what he will be charged with.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  But why was he given the order in the first place?  Outside, enjoying fresh air?

President gets to golf, but the plebes have to stay indoors?





						Guess Who's Going Golfing?
					

This is unbelievable! Oh wait, it's asswipePINO!  https://news.yahoo.com/secret-signed-emergency-order-week-135907032.html



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> but until the data came in, no one could predict the severity other than watching the data and the events on the ground.


Well that's utter nonsense. South Korea had their first case at the same time we did. They heeded the warnings. We didn't. And that started with our mentally ill child president. These are simple facts that history will record, despite the bleating of trump supporters.


----------



## MisterBeale

NotfooledbyW said:


> #366 reply to 359.
> 
> “herd immunity.”
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Knut Wittkowski, for twenty years head of The Rockefeller University's Department of Biostatistics, Epidemiology, and Research Design, says that social distancing and lockdown is the absolutely worst way to deal with an airborne respiratory virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe the whacko’s that get through that tin-foil hat on your foolish head.
> 
> Dr. Knut M. Wittkowski, the former chief biostatistician and epidemiologist at Rockefeller University Hospital, told the New York Post that he regularly goes to one of two illicit restaurants secretly operating the Upper East Side.​
> “Yesterday I went to my favorite speakeasy and had dinner,” he said, without naming the establishment.​
> The veteran physician told the newspaper that he believes social distancing will only prolong the virus by preventing the natural development of “herd immunity.”​
> “This is a flu and this will end like every other flu did before for the last thousand years.”​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus parties: NY bar owner arrested as some ignore social distancing rules
> 
> 
> Some New Yorkers are flouting stay-at-home orders and continuing to party amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oleantimesherald.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​Dr. Knut M. Wittkowski is an idiot.
> 
> He wants to infect every many woman and child in New York City right away.
> ​There were just *1,442 ICU beds* across the five boroughs before pandemic struck, according to state DOH data published in January.​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus in NY: City has fewer than 400 free intensive care beds
> 
> 
> The Big Apple’s drastic effort to build new intensive care units in city hospitals is struggling to keep up with the wave of cases from the coronavirus pandemic, The Post has learned. New Yor…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC has added 1000 beds.
> ​New York City’s *2,449 ICU bed*s were 84 percent full on Monday, leaving 392 beds open for New Yorkers.​​COVID-19 new cases are doubling every three days. Many will need ICU beds ventilators faster than deceased victims will be taken off.
> 
> So do the math. It’s an exponential death curve.
> 
> Since you and Dr. Knut Wittkowski say fuck social distancing and want the bars and  restaurants open to infect the world faster,  and you want to be properly Infected and want more death and suffering than is happening right now in NYC, why don’t you and your Doctor Death Wittkowski volunteer at a NYC hospital where you can decide which patients look so bad they can’t have the bed and the ventilator breathing for them any longer.
> 
> You can welcome the new patient and thank them for getting infected as you and Dr Death roll the unventilated patient, to the refrigerated tractor trailer temporary morgue , sit there and wait until the fluid in their lungs suffocate them to death.
> 
> Then go pick up the next one.
Click to expand...

So that's all you have huh?  Some ad hominem attacks and some police state propaganda to counter what an acknowledged expert is telling you eh?

When you can't counter facts, throw up the parroting of your social programming. . .  

What about what citizens are seeing on the ground, not what you are seeing on your TEE VEE? eh, wut wut?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

#387  reply to #386





MisterBeale said:


> So that's all you have huh? Some ad hominem attacks and some police state propaganda to counter what an acknowledged expert is telling you eh?


It must be enough. You are not disputing my facts.

Can you dispute the extra 1000 patients in ICU beds in or explain why NYC are seeing double the number of patients than what is the normal?

Can you provide a “herd immunity.” Case and death estimate since that is the way you want the government and the news media to go.

Answer that. I have much more.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but until the data came in, no one could predict the severity other than watching the data and the events on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's utter nonsense. South Korea had their first case at the same time we did. They heeded the warnings. We didn't. And that started with our mentally ill child president. These are simple facts that history will record, despite the bleating of trump supporters.
Click to expand...

You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to. If everywhere else is so much greater to you than this nation is in comparison of, then please go there quickly.  Oh and wait on those years long medical trials before you try something you're not sure of when you get sick ok. After all it is a free country still here, but you wanting to lift up other countries for political reasons is simply a sad situation in my opinion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to


And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.

There, now we're clear.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
Click to expand...

 Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you


I don't, idiot. I rely on a president to exhibit duty and leadership, when it comes to national crises. Just shut up, you're being a goddamn moron. And that is 100% due to Trump cultism.


----------



## Zander

As pandemics go, the Chi-Com Virus is a pussy.


----------



## Zander

I visited the local hospital yesterday. I live in  So-Cal near Los Angeles.  The hospital is a 350 bed, level 2 trauma center- it's a good sized hospital with over 2000 employees.  They've had a total of  four (4)  coronavirus related deaths.  FOUR.   Nobody was in line waiting for testing. There was no pandemonium, no sick people lined up, no one waiting for ventilators. No ambulances rushing anywhere. It looked like it was closed!!

I spoke to a good friend of mine who is a nurse there. She told me they are actually laying off staff because nobody can do any "non- essential" surgeries/ procedures.


----------



## Leo123

EvMetro said:


> Fed Starving said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 million confirmed cases of coronavirus worldwide.  60,000 deaths out of those confirmed cases.  Approximately a 5.5% death rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Age, Sex, Demographics  (COVID-19) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Age, sex, demographic characteristics such as pre-existing conditions, of coronavirus cases of patients infected with COVID-19 and deaths, as observed in studies on the virus outbreak originating from Wuhan, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318906
> 
> If you are under 50 chances of death are very low.
> 
> 
> 
> The death rate you just posted is confirmed case divided by deaths.  You need to divide the total number of cases of everybody who has been infected with this, not just the tiny group of confirmed cases.  Divide TOTAL cases by deaths to find the real death rate.
> 
> You also need to separate the deaths of people who died BECAUSE of the virus from those who died from something else but also happen to be infected with this virus.
> 
> Total cases divided by deaths of people who died because of it.
Click to expand...




MisterBeale said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318459
> 
> 
> 
> In CA there is no law that mandates one 'stay at home.'   One can get gas, go to the grocery store, go to drive thru fast food, buy liquor, drive down the road, go for a walk, etc.  Gatherings of 10 or more people are ADVISED not to take place but there is no law or lawful order.   People are, nevertheless abiding by the guidelines because most people believe in being humanitarian and want to support their fellow Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials: Paddleboarder arrested at Malibu Pier for flouting state stay at home order
> 
> 
> A paddleboarder was arrested in Malibu Thursday after ignoring lifeguards’ orders to get out of the ocean amid social distancing rules, authorities said. The lifeguards flagged down deputies …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ktla.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting yet they allow people to shop, go to drive thrus, walk their neighborhoods, etc.   That story makes no sense to me except that he was arrested for disobeying a lifeguard's orders which is probably, IMO, what he will be charged with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  But why was he given the order in the first place?  Outside, enjoying fresh air?
> 
> President gets to golf, but the plebes have to stay indoors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess Who's Going Golfing?
> 
> 
> This is unbelievable! Oh wait, it's asswipePINO!  https://news.yahoo.com/secret-signed-emergency-order-week-135907032.html
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...

Gov Newsome gave the order. The paddleboarder was actually obeying the social distancing guideline put out by Trump’s task force.


----------



## boedicca

The Leftwing-Totalitarian-Progs and their Media Henchthugs have grossly exaggerated COVID-19 to bring down our society.  Shutting down our economy is a suicide pact.   We need to stop this now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

boedicca said:


> The Leftwing-Totalitarian-Progs and their Media Henchthugs have grossly exaggerated COVID-19 to bring down our society.  Shutting down our economy is a suicide pact.   We need to stop this now.


Goddamn you Trump cultists are a global embarrassment.


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
Click to expand...

Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.

You are spot on.

The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.

He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folk lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MisterBeale said:


> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good,


Shameless lie you just made up.

You have been making up a lot of embarrassing crap. Going for some kind of record, are ya?


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.
> 
> You are spot on.
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.
> 
> He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folks lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.
Click to expand...

 If only the vulnerable were getting sick it would make sense, but it appears that it is attacking all ages now. I think the flow of the responses by meeting the enemy on every battle front is the only way to do it now. If it's dug in then root it out, if it's above in the air shoot it down, and if it's hiding amongst us kill it.


----------



## MisterBeale

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good,
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless lie you just made up.
> 
> You have been making up a lot of embarrassing crap. Going for some kind of record, are ya?
Click to expand...

Every time I post an expert telling you the truth?  You ignore it.


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.
> 
> You are spot on.
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.
> 
> He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folks lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only the vulnerable were getting sick it would make sense, but it appears that it is attacking all ages now. I think the flow of the responses by meeting the enemy on every battle front is the only way to do it now. If it's dug in then root it out, if it's above in the air shoot it down, and if it's hiding amongst us kill it.
Click to expand...

All corona viruses attack all people of all ages.  We do not shut down society because of that.

Even Dr. Fauci stated in a paper dated March 26, 2020 that, and I quote;

*This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively.*

IOW, this thing is no worse that the flu pandemics of 1957 and 1968 which affected all sectors of the population.

I can post for you video interviews from many more world renowned experts if you like, they all range from 15 minutes to 20 minutes, but no one cares about the truth.


----------



## boedicca

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leftwing-Totalitarian-Progs and their Media Henchthugs have grossly exaggerated COVID-19 to bring down our society.  Shutting down our economy is a suicide pact.   We need to stop this now.
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn you Trump cultists are a global embarrassment.
Click to expand...



There you go with all of the PROJECTION again, bub.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.
> 
> You are spot on.
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.
> 
> He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folks lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only the vulnerable were getting sick it would make sense, but it appears that it is attacking all ages now. I think the flow of the responses by meeting the enemy on every battle front is the only way to do it now. If it's dug in then root it out, if it's above in the air shoot it down, and if it's hiding amongst us kill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All corona viruses attack all people of all ages.  We do not shut down society because of that.
> 
> Even Dr. Fauci stated in a paper dated March 26, 2020 that, and I quote;
> 
> *This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively.*
> 
> IOW, this thing is no worse that the flu pandemics of 1957 and 1968 which affected all sectors of the population.
> 
> I can post for you video interviews from many more world renowned experts if you like, they all range from 15 minutes to 20 minutes, but no one cares about the truth.
Click to expand...


Each of those flu pandemics killed 100,000+ in the US.  SARS and MERS both infected very limited numbers of people.


----------



## MisterBeale

Montrovant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.
> 
> You are spot on.
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.
> 
> He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folks lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only the vulnerable were getting sick it would make sense, but it appears that it is attacking all ages now. I think the flow of the responses by meeting the enemy on every battle front is the only way to do it now. If it's dug in then root it out, if it's above in the air shoot it down, and if it's hiding amongst us kill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All corona viruses attack all people of all ages.  We do not shut down society because of that.
> 
> Even Dr. Fauci stated in a paper dated March 26, 2020 that, and I quote;
> 
> *This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively.*
> 
> IOW, this thing is no worse that the flu pandemics of 1957 and 1968 which affected all sectors of the population.
> 
> I can post for you video interviews from many more world renowned experts if you like, they all range from 15 minutes to 20 minutes, but no one cares about the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each of those flu pandemics killed 100,000+ in the US.  SARS and MERS both infected very limited numbers of people.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  

The damage done to the nation would have been far worse had we shut the entire nation down.

*Could the Covid19 Response be More Deadly than the Virus? The economic, social and public health consequences of these measures could claim millions of victims*









						Could the Covid19 Response be More Deadly than the Virus?
					

Kevin Ryan The initial, alarming estimates of deaths from the virus COVID-19 were that as many as 2.2 million people would die in the United States. This number is comparable to the annual US death…




					off-guardian.org


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.
> 
> You are spot on.
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.
> 
> He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folks lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only the vulnerable were getting sick it would make sense, but it appears that it is attacking all ages now. I think the flow of the responses by meeting the enemy on every battle front is the only way to do it now. If it's dug in then root it out, if it's above in the air shoot it down, and if it's hiding amongst us kill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All corona viruses attack all people of all ages.  We do not shut down society because of that.
> 
> Even Dr. Fauci stated in a paper dated March 26, 2020 that, and I quote;
> 
> *This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively.*
> 
> IOW, this thing is no worse that the flu pandemics of 1957 and 1968 which affected all sectors of the population.
> 
> I can post for you video interviews from many more world renowned experts if you like, they all range from 15 minutes to 20 minutes, but no one cares about the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each of those flu pandemics killed 100,000+ in the US.  SARS and MERS both infected very limited numbers of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The damage done to the nation would have been far worse had we shut the entire nation down.
> 
> *Could the Covid19 Response be More Deadly than the Virus? The economic, social and public health consequences of these measures could claim millions of victims*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could the Covid19 Response be More Deadly than the Virus?
> 
> 
> Kevin Ryan The initial, alarming estimates of deaths from the virus COVID-19 were that as many as 2.2 million people would die in the United States. This number is comparable to the annual US death…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off-guardian.org
Click to expand...


I'm definitely worried about the toll the preventative efforts may take.  I'm not sure what the best plan would have been, or should be now.  I have not been personally very affected by this, but many are out of work and businesses have been closing.  It's a scary time, outside of the virus.


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to move to South Korea or anywhere else in the world if you want to
> 
> 
> 
> And you are free to drop dead. I can play, too.  Guess what I am also free to do? Support the smarter measures taken by South Korea and criticize the mentally ill president for putting his own fragile ego above his duties. And you are free to whine like a little bitch about that.
> 
> There, now we're clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep making a fool of yourself, no one will stop you. Now why do you rely on a president to take care of you or to give you advice or to coddle you or to make you feel safe in life ??? Your incessant constant whining about the president, shows your dissapointment that he isn't more like a big brother figure or a daddy figure to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fort Idiot doesn't know what he is talking about.  I have no idea where he gets his info.
> 
> You are spot on.
> 
> The experts have all said that the complete shut down of society is doing more harm than good, and the tracking the disease and creating mass herd immunity is the key to beating this, while sheltering our most vulnerable populations is the most effective way to beat this.
> 
> He only wants to make this into a political football, he doesn't really care about folks lives, he just wants to use it as a way to push his agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only the vulnerable were getting sick it would make sense, but it appears that it is attacking all ages now. I think the flow of the responses by meeting the enemy on every battle front is the only way to do it now. If it's dug in then root it out, if it's above in the air shoot it down, and if it's hiding amongst us kill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All corona viruses attack all people of all ages.  We do not shut down society because of that.
> 
> Even Dr. Fauci stated in a paper dated March 26, 2020 that, and I quote;
> 
> *This suggests that the overall clinical consequences of Covid-19 may ultimately be more akin to those of a severe seasonal influenza (which has a case fatality rate of approximately 0.1%) or a pandemic influenza (similar to those in 1957 and 1968) rather than a disease similar to SARS or MERS, which have had case fatality rates of 9 to 10% and 36%, respectively.*
> 
> IOW, this thing is no worse that the flu pandemics of 1957 and 1968 which affected all sectors of the population.
> 
> I can post for you video interviews from many more world renowned experts if you like, they all range from 15 minutes to 20 minutes, but no one cares about the truth.
Click to expand...

People care, but what people are watching is the reality on the ground. Hard to dispute the actual numbers going down, and it's really hard to get anyone at this point to stick their neck out to just turn and have it slashed by the detractors. No one wants blood on their hands by making terrible decisions in regards to the crisis excelerating at alarming rates. Unless those bodies coming out of those hospitals are somehow fake, I don't know what the answer is, other than to just fight on to the finish. I remember when Ebola came here, and how contagious it was regardless of how much safety was used by doctor's and healthcare workers, but we quickly got that under control, and away it went.


----------



## San Souci

DOTR said:


> I’m going to work every day. Will continue.


Good. This shutdown is wrong.


----------



## DOTR

San Souci said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to work every day. Will continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. This shutdown is wrong.
Click to expand...



  I've worked since I was 15 and am not about to stop now. The self inflicted destruction happening now is mind boggling.


----------



## Fed Starving

Worldwide deaths just under 6000 per day for 3 days now.  Maybe it will start dropping.


----------



## Atticus Finch

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...

785 deaths ......but by what?.....or furthermore can we even believe it?.....You see when the media is known to engage in false narratives and misinformation the public tends to be skeptical of everything.....the bastards have brought this on themselves, sacrificing the truth for their personal political agenda......to Hell with the MSM.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lying thread title...lying article...one has to wonder how this has not been moved to the rubber room. Oh wait, that's for threads that reflect poorly on trump.


----------



## JoeB131

Zander said:


> Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed



Uh, guy this is normal.  Most people who die of the flu die of other conditions the flu aggravated.


----------



## beagle9

JoeB131 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy this is normal.  Most people who die of the flu die of other conditions the flu aggravated.
Click to expand...

Where did you get your medical degree from again ???


----------



## Fed Starving

If 6000 people died every day for 365 days that would total 2.2 million deaths.  I just read that Ron Paul stated that in 2017 1.5 million people died from tuberculosis.  I also read that 500,000 people die from flu each year.  This coronavirus doesnt seem all that far off from the natural course of things.

Check this chart out.
Coronavirus is nothing compared to these other things.  We dont move the earth to stop these things do we?


----------



## Dekster

Death certificates just say whatever the person who filled them out decides to write generally.


----------



## Zander

There aren't thousands of bodies lining the streets, the hospitals are not overflowing and overwhelmed.  

The big Navy hospital ships are sitting in LA and NY practically empty.

The 1000+ bed Field hospital built at the Javits Center is empty.


----------



## Montrovant

Fed Starving said:


> If 6000 people died every day for 365 days that would total 2.2 million deaths.  I just read that Ron Paul stated that in 2017 1.5 million people died from tuberculosis.  I also read that 500,000 people die from flu each year.  This coronavirus doesnt seem all that far off from the natural course of things.
> 
> Check this chart out.
> Coronavirus is nothing compared to these other things.  We dont move the earth to stop these things do we?
> View attachment 319713



Most of those are not communicable.  Some, such as lower respiratory infections, are broad categories which have numerous possible causes. In fact, COVID-19 can cause lower respiratory infection, so would already be counted on that list.  You're comparing apples to oranges in large part.


----------



## beagle9

Fed Starving said:


> If 6000 people died every day for 365 days that would total 2.2 million deaths.  I just read that Ron Paul stated that in 2017 1.5 million people died from tuberculosis.  I also read that 500,000 people die from flu each year.  This coronavirus doesnt seem all that far off from the natural course of things.
> 
> Check this chart out.
> Coronavirus is nothing compared to these other things.  We dont move the earth to stop these things do we?
> View attachment 319713


Depends on the means and ways by which these things come to us, otherwise as to how dangerous they might be. Something that can rapidly accelerate, and infect people at alarming rates is a definite head turner and game changer. Yes we get things, but what are the time frames that are involved ? If lies are being told, then we need to know that yes, but until we know that, we can only watch the numbers.


----------



## beagle9

Zander said:


> There aren't thousands of bodies lining the streets, the hospitals are not overflowing and overwhelmed.
> 
> The big Navy hospital ships are sitting in LA and NY practically empty.
> 
> The 1000+ bed Field hospital built at the Javits Center is empty.


Hope you are right.


----------



## Mac-7

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...

Those are being reported by liberals in deep blue cities

we cant trust those numbers

people with a heart condition die every day without the help of the chinese disease


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are being reported by liberals in deep blue cities
> 
> we cant trust those numbers
> 
> people with a heart condition die every day without the help of the chinese disease
Click to expand...


----------



## Baron

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below shone eds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...


Isn't Italy which has one of the biggest number of freemasons and satanists in the world?

Isn't Italy which has the biggest number


----------



## Mac-7

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...

785 deaths out of 325 million people

 No one is ignoring that 

but in the long run the cure may worse than the chinese disease itself


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 785 deaths out of 325 million people
> 
> No one is ignoring that
> 
> but in the long run the cure may worse than the chinese disease itself
Click to expand...

That was 785 deaths when he posted that last month. Now the death toll in the U.S.  is up over 43,000


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 785 deaths out of 325 million people
> 
> No one is ignoring that
> 
> but in the long run the cure may worse than the chinese disease itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 785 deaths when he posted that last month. Now the death toll in the U.S.  is up over 43,000
Click to expand...

43,000 is 0.0132307692% of 325 million

it too bad that anyone had to die from the new chinese disease but the nation as done everything it can to help them

lets just try to keep things in the proper perspective

the virus is not 20 times more deadly than the common flu as early reports indicated

and basing policy on such wrong assumptions is insane


----------



## Likkmee

BoSoxGal said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will Italy start using chloroquine for their coronavirus patients?
> 
> I mean....seriously
> 
> what are they waiting for????
> 
> I just don't understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.
> They'll be reconsidering having 30,000 Chinese migrant workers
> in their garment factories from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Hope they learn their lessons....they wanted all their clothes to say Made in Italy.... instead to Made in China...so they brought  in thousands of Chinese workers.
> 
> And that's where Italy is now...because of their stupidity ...they are in the midst of Hell.
> 
> Oh well...later rather than sooner ....they will understand (we hope)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if Chinese people somehow uniquely carry the virus. You're a racist pig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling Lyme Disease, “Lyme Disease” doesn’t meant I hate people from CT. You’re such a sensitive little man. Need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is international practice to no longer name emerging viruses after location to avoid stigmatizing people for a natural occurrence - but even if that were not the case, it is VERY different to call this SARS coronavirus the Wuhan virus than to call it the CHINESE virus. If you don't get that, you are almost certainly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me how you are going to be eating in 1 month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably cleaning out the hoarded pantries of dumb dead fucks like you? Gloved and masked, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really from Boston? You have the attitude for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 years of my family in the area, since we got off the Mayflower in what is now Plymouth.
Click to expand...

The Death Of Plymouth


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 785 deaths out of 325 million people
> 
> No one is ignoring that
> 
> but in the long run the cure may worse than the chinese disease itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 785 deaths when he posted that last month. Now the death toll in the U.S.  is up over 43,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 43,000 is 0.0132307692% of 325 million
> 
> it too bad that anyone had to die from the new chinese disease but the nation as done everything it can to help them
> 
> lets just try to keep things in the proper perspective
> 
> the virus is not 20 times more deadly than the common flu as early reports indicated
> 
> and basing policy on such wrong assumptions is insane
Click to expand...

That's 132 per million just over the last month. That's insanely high for a virus.

Seriously, WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 785 deaths out of 325 million people
> 
> No one is ignoring that
> 
> but in the long run the cure may worse than the chinese disease itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 785 deaths when he posted that last month. Now the death toll in the U.S.  is up over 43,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 43,000 is 0.0132307692% of 325 million
> 
> it too bad that anyone had to die from the new chinese disease but the nation as done everything it can to help them
> 
> lets just try to keep things in the proper perspective
> 
> the virus is not 20 times more deadly than the common flu as early reports indicated
> 
> and basing policy on such wrong assumptions is insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's 132 per million just over the last month. That's insanely high for a virus.
> 
> Seriously, WTF is wrong with you?
Click to expand...

Yes, .012%

whats wrong with you?


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 785 deaths out of 325 million people
> 
> No one is ignoring that
> 
> but in the long run the cure may worse than the chinese disease itself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 785 deaths when he posted that last month. Now the death toll in the U.S.  is up over 43,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 43,000 is 0.0132307692% of 325 million
> 
> it too bad that anyone had to die from the new chinese disease but the nation as done everything it can to help them
> 
> lets just try to keep things in the proper perspective
> 
> the virus is not 20 times more deadly than the common flu as early reports indicated
> 
> and basing policy on such wrong assumptions is insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's 132 per million just over the last month. That's insanely high for a virus.
> 
> Seriously, WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, .012%
> 
> whats wrong with you?
Click to expand...

For one month. What part of that leaves you so brain-dead?

Keep in mind, at this point during the 2009 H1N1 pandemic, that number was 0.000068%


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Keep in mind, at this point during the 2009 H1N1 pandemic, that number was 0.000068%


If we must use that comparison its also true that we did not crash the economy either


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, at this point during the 2009 H1N1 pandemic, that number was 0.000068%
> 
> 
> 
> If we must use that comparison its also true that we did not crash the economy either
Click to expand...

Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.

We're talking about the mortality of viruses.

Can a conservative not keep up with the discussion?

Care to name another virus that has killed over 40K in a month in the U.S.?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler




----------



## Zander

80% of people that have this so-called "deadly disease" have no symptoms whatsoever. None. 

In the overwhelming majority of cases it's only "deadly" if you already have 2 or more serious comorbidities- severe illnesses like stage 4 cancer, emphysema, heart disease, diabetes, morbid obesity, hypertension......While I feel badly for those folks and their families, they were all going to die anyway.  

We destroyed our economy over a virus that is no worse than the seasonal flu.  Should we do this every year?


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.


Non-sequitur?

I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
Click to expand...

Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
Click to expand...

Thats one way of looking at it

since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge

so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down


----------



## Montrovant

Zander said:


> 80% of people that have this so-called "deadly disease" have no symptoms whatsoever. None.
> 
> In the overwhelming majority of cases it's only "deadly" if you already have 2 or more serious comorbidities- severe illnesses like stage 4 cancer, emphysema, heart disease, diabetes, morbid obesity, hypertension......While I feel badly for those folks and their families, they were all going to die anyway.
> 
> We destroyed our economy over a virus that is no worse than the seasonal flu.  Should we do this every year?



Everyone is going to die anyway.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Zander said:


> 80% of people that have this so-called "deadly disease" have no symptoms whatsoever. None.
> 
> In the overwhelming majority of cases it's only "deadly" if you already have 2 or more serious comorbidities- severe illnesses like stage 4 cancer, emphysema, heart disease, diabetes, morbid obesity, hypertension......While I feel badly for those folks and their families, they were all going to die anyway.
> 
> We destroyed our economy over a virus that is no worse than the seasonal flu.  Should we do this every year?


Without social distancing (stalling the economy), total mortality would have been 1-2.5 MILLION Americans - and the healthcare system annihilated.
Perhaps you should read what some actual economists have to say about how much wreckage a massive die-off like that would do to the economy - THEY certainly aren’t arguing for it.

Then, you should seek some spiritual counseling for the dark fucking vacuum where your soul is supposed to reside.


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
Click to expand...

Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words

we really need more articulate libs on this forum


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words
> 
> we really need more articulate libs on this forum
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Sure, dumbshit, whine about cursing to avoid the point that bitch-slapped you silly.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words
> 
> we really need more articulate libs on this forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Sure, dumbshit, whine about cursing to avoid the point that bitch-slapped you silly.
Click to expand...

Simply using foul language is not an argument

When you begin with personal insults you are not credible


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words
> 
> we really need more articulate libs on this forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Sure, dumbshit, whine about cursing to avoid the point that bitch-slapped you silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply using foul language is not an argument
> 
> When begin with personal insults you are not credible
Click to expand...

LOLOL

At least you admit you're a dumbshit coward.

Here, since you're a snowflake, I'll repeat what I said without the curse word. Let's see if you possess the stones to address it...

the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words
> 
> we really need more articulate libs on this forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Sure, dumbshit, whine about cursing to avoid the point that bitch-slapped you silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply using foul language is not an argument
> 
> When begin with personal insults you are not credible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a dumbshit coward.
> 
> Here, since you're a snowflake, I'll repeat what I said without the curse word. Let's see if you possess the stones to address it...
> 
> the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
Click to expand...

The economy was not going to get better by closing it entirely and libs knew it

but as it turned out that was not necessary anyway

nor do we need to do it now either


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words
> 
> we really need more articulate libs on this forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Sure, dumbshit, whine about cursing to avoid the point that bitch-slapped you silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply using foul language is not an argument
> 
> When begin with personal insults you are not credible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a dumbshit coward.
> 
> Here, since you're a snowflake, I'll repeat what I said without the curse word. Let's see if you possess the stones to address it...
> 
> the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was not going to get better by closing it entirely and libs knew it
> 
> but as it turned out that was not necessary anyway
> 
> nor do we need to do it now either
Click to expand...

Dumbass, the country was shut down to prevent the spread of the disease from spreading since there's no other way to stop it. And you look like a complete schmuck blaming "libs" since there were many Republicans and conservatives on board with that strategy as well.

G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your non-sequitur about the economy is noted and discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sequitur?
> 
> I noted that we did not employ the radical shutdown of the economy yet even fewer people died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, non-sequitur. Why would there be a need to lockdown the country over 0.000068% deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> since obama was president and libs didnt want to ruin the economy while he was in charge
> 
> so they didnt come up with phony predictions of 2 million deaths if we didnt shut down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You dumbshit, the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lib with no vocabulary beyond curse words
> 
> we really need more articulate libs on this forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Sure, dumbshit, whine about cursing to avoid the point that bitch-slapped you silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply using foul language is not an argument
> 
> When begin with personal insults you are not credible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a dumbshit coward.
> 
> Here, since you're a snowflake, I'll repeat what I said without the curse word. Let's see if you possess the stones to address it...
> 
> the economy was already in the toilet. We were just coming out of the Great Bush Recession. Again, the reason there was no lockdown was because the mortality rate was so much lower with H1N1, being nearly 200 times greater with COVID-19.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economy was not going to get better by closing it entirely and libs knew it
> 
> but as it turned out that was not necessary anyway
> 
> nor do we need to do it now either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass, the country was shut down to prevent the spread of the disease from spreading since there's no other way to stop it. And you look like a complete schmuck blaming "libs" since there were many Republicans and conservatives on board with that strategy as well.
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
Click to expand...

I know that republicans share the blame for giving into panic

it will be many years before we answer all the question surrounding the chinese plague

but only republicans seem to understand that its time to come out of hiding and face the threat head on

and to save the economy that our future depends on


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.


I would if it would do any good

But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it would do any good
> 
> But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know
Click to expand...

Nah, I also know how to school you.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it would do any good
> 
> But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I also know how to school you.
Click to expand...

Dream on


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it would do any good
> 
> But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I also know how to school you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on
Click to expand...

LOL 

Whi needs to dream when I've got hard reality on my side. Case in point, you were blaming libs for the shut down and I got you to admit it wasn't just libs who wanted it.

You been skooled, chump.


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it would do any good
> 
> But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I also know how to school you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whi needs to dream when I've got hard reality on my side. Case in point, you were blaming libs for the shut down and I got you to admit it wasn't just libs who wanted it.
> 
> You been skooled, chump.
Click to expand...

All you had to do was ask

but you are very insecure about libs getting blamed for anything


----------



## Mac-7

Unfortunately libs wont agree to go back to work till the helicopter money runs out


----------



## Faun

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it would do any good
> 
> But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I also know how to school you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whi needs to dream when I've got hard reality on my side. Case in point, you were blaming libs for the shut down and I got you to admit it wasn't just libs who wanted it.
> 
> You been skooled, chump.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you had to do was ask
> 
> but you are very insecure about libs getting blamed for anything
Click to expand...

Not at all. I just enjoy exposing rightards' faith-base false claims.


----------



## Montrovant

Mac-7 said:


> Unfortunately libs wont agree to go back to work till the helicopter money runs out



Do you mean the $1200?  How long do you expect that to last people?


----------



## Mac-7

Faun said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'head, this is where you bitch about my language as a pathetically weak excuse to avoid what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if it would do any good
> 
> But you talk like a sewer rat because thats all you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I also know how to school you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whi needs to dream when I've got hard reality on my side. Case in point, you were blaming libs for the shut down and I got you to admit it wasn't just libs who wanted it.
> 
> You been skooled, chump.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you had to do was ask
> 
> but you are very insecure about libs getting blamed for anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. I just enjoy exposing rightards' faith-base false claims.
Click to expand...

Good for you

but the smell of your pile of shit precedes you


----------



## Mac-7

Montrovant said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately libs wont agree to go back to work till the helicopter money runs out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the $1200?  How long do you expect that to last people?
Click to expand...

There is also the enhanced unemployment checks that last 4 months and are sure to appeal to lazy libs


----------



## gipper

Something’s amiss when a virus turns political.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Something’s amiss when a virus turns political.


Well something is amiss then, because it sure has turned political.


----------



## flacaltenn

Zander said:


> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
Click to expand...



Problem with this is -- we're doing SIMILAR things right here..  Health Dept NYC is instructed to code deaths the SAME way..  Despite the general protocols used by coroners which takes into consideration the "morbidity co-factors" and inability to TREAT an infectious disease BECAUSE of those factors...  

And the DEBATE has points on BOTH sides of the issue..  Obviously we're finding another important politically driven "the science is NOT settled" issue here...


----------



## flacaltenn

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And this just isn't cut and dry. For example, a person with asthma is infected, and his lungs take on some fluid. He then has an asthma attack and dies from not getting full, timely treatment. He would probably have survived, a few months ago, and with no covid infection.



Can you PUT an asthma patient on a respirator at all??  I don't know the answer.. But in a LOT of cases of co-morbidity factors -- the doctors ABILITY to treat the infectious disease is LIMITED.,.  And therefore the patient dies because their underlying conditions PREVENTED some avenues of care.. 

Like people with severe kidney/liver/immunity impairment where choices of drugs are VERY limited... In those cases these people KNEW that they would probably die from an infectious disease and had been WARNED about that by their doctors -- because it's the truth and inevitable... 

That's why coroners DO THE STUDY and find the REAL CAUSE..   Not the hyper political "health dept" of the world...


----------



## flacaltenn

Dekster said:


> Death certificates just say whatever the person who filled them out decides to write generally.



Even more bizarre is that Public Health services (think political) collate the #deaths for CDC/WHO/etc..  Doesn't even HAVE to agree with what the coroner wrote on the death certificate.  Health dept can make a completely different finding and in THIS case -- apparently often does...  The coroners are doing what they were TAUGHT..  The public health people do what they are TOLD in terms of reporting in a time like this...


----------



## Montrovant

flacaltenn said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death certificates just say whatever the person who filled them out decides to write generally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more bizarre is that Public Health services (think political) collate the #deaths for CDC/WHO/etc..  Doesn't even HAVE to agree with what the coroner wrote on the death certificate.  Health dept can make a completely different finding and in THIS case -- apparently often does...  The coroners are doing what they were TAUGHT..  The public health people do what they are TOLD in terms of reporting in a time like this...
Click to expand...


Aren't coroners elected officials who don't have to have any sort of medical education or background?  That sounds like a political position.


----------



## flacaltenn

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death certificates just say whatever the person who filled them out decides to write generally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more bizarre is that Public Health services (think political) collate the #deaths for CDC/WHO/etc..  Doesn't even HAVE to agree with what the coroner wrote on the death certificate.  Health dept can make a completely different finding and in THIS case -- apparently often does...  The coroners are doing what they were TAUGHT..  The public health people do what they are TOLD in terms of reporting in a time like this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't coroners elected officials who don't have to have any sort of medical education or background?  That sounds like a political position.
Click to expand...


I've never seen a coroner on a ballot..  Could be true in SOME places..  I'm sure education requirements vary greatly and depends on your JOB in the coroner's office.. But most places I'll wager the Chief Coroner that reviews all this IS a medical doctor... Don't know what it is in my state tho... 

Don't need a medical degree to go in a Coroner car and  tape off a crime scene and certify a death from 8 rounds of a pistol..  But you might to APPROVE the death certificate.


----------



## Montrovant

flacaltenn said:


> I've never seen a coroner on a ballot.. Could be true in SOME places.. I'm sure education requirements vary greatly and depends on your JOB in the coroner's office.. But most places I'll wager the Chief Coroner that reviews all this IS a medical doctor... Don't know what it is in my state tho...
> 
> Don't need a medical degree to go in a Coroner car and tape off a crime scene and certify a death from 8 rounds of a pistol.. But you might to APPROVE the death certificate.











						Why Do We Vote for Coroners? (And Why Call Them Coroners..?)
					

Just why do we elect coroners? And where did the practice originate? And why do we call them coroners? Digital Dying investigated. As it turns out, like so much in death-history, the story involves murder, and the British Crown.




					www.funeralwise.com
				











						What is the Difference Between a Coroner and a Medical Examiner - iBuzzle
					

In this article we'll find out the differences between the job descriptions of a coroner and a medical examiner, and see how using these terms interchangeably is not the right practice.




					careerstint.com
				




Or just looking at a search, you'll see coroners as elected officials from all over the country:




__





						are coroners elected officials at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com
				




I don't know how often they are actual medical doctors.  It seems that medical examiners are, but coroners often don't have to be.  Even if they do, they still appear to be elected officials pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Arresmillao

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not from Covid 19. Surprised? I'm not. The entire world is screaming FIRE in a movie theater, and there's no fire.
> 
> This article below sheds a great deal of light on why Italy has such a high reported  "death rate" from Covid-19.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Italy: Only 12% of “Covid19 deaths” list Covid19 as cause
> 
> Report shows up to 88% of Italy’s alleged Covid19 deaths could be misattributed*
> 
> The way Italy registers deaths explains their increased coronavirus case/fatality ratio, according to one expert and a report from Italy’s National Institute of Health (ISS).
> 
> Citing this report (in English here), Professor Walter Ricciardi, scientific adviser to Italy’s minister of health said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way in which we code deaths in our country is very generous in the sense that all the people who die in hospitals with the coronavirus are deemed to be dying of the coronavirus […] On re-evaluation by the National Institute of Health, only 12 per cent of death certificates have shown a direct causality from coronavirus, while 88 per cent of patients who have died have at least one pre-morbidity – many had two or three,”
> 
> 
> 
> This has been reported widely, it was even in _The Telegraph_, and yet no one seems to be engaging with it.
> 
> The president of the Italian Civil Protection Service actually went out of his way to remind people of the nature of Italy’s fatality figures in a morning briefing on 20/03:
> I want you to remember these people died WITH the coronavirus and not FROM the coronavirus”
> 
> here is the article- https://off-guardian.org/2020/03/23...m-LuAMIPzzMqYb57qoQrYeqMrfI81YHk4T0aXEEQUQ9Nw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're driving at with this but not only is there a fire, a couple of the doors might be locked. 785 deaths today in the US alone. But yeah, nothing to worry about.
> No one is engaging with this because everybody on your linked study died after getting the coronavirus. Nothing to discuss.
Click to expand...

well said, but doubt rw deplorables will understand...


----------

